# Antena para FM. Cálculos y realización práctica, ajustes...



## tecnicdeso (Oct 22, 2007)

Tras buscar información acerca de como realizar una antena para Banda comercial, encontré este sencillo manual.

Al final del documento PDF, hay un pequeño tutorial con sus correspondientes cálculos.

Espero que a mas de uno le sirva como a mi.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Oct 22, 2007)

Esa antena está muy bien para una estación de radio-aficionado, pero para fm no es adecuada, ya que tiene un lóbulo de radiación demasiado vertical, y la mayoría de los posibles oyentes están normalmente a una altura inferior de la de la antena.

Os recomiendo que os hagáis un dipolo bazooka para vhf, hay mucha información al respecto por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola Joakiy, si has visto, es una antena en plan experimental. Si alguien decide realizar un proyecto de emisor de unos pocos watios, no creo que esté interesado en adquirir una antena de las que hay en el mercado por su elevado coste.

Con esta chapucilla soluciona un tema que a dia de hoy, en este foro nadie ha profundizado en el, quiero decir con ello que  nadie ha publicado un tutorial para fabricar una antena D.I.Y. adecuada para estas frecuencias.

Además, te agradeceria que en lugar de dar ideas genéricas del tema, dieses la información de forma concreta, indicando las diferencias entre un diseño y otro. Y si hay otras webs con información acerca de antenas pusieses los links aquí para información del resto de aficionados como yo.

Alguien que ha realizado un transmisor lo que quiere es fabricar con cuatro trozos de aluminio o cable una antena, y quiere medidas concretas, cálculos fáciles y resultados factibles. Para productos profesionales ya están las radios comerciales que trabajan en ello.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 22, 2007)

Buenas,

No me refería a productos comerciales .

La Antena Bazooka es muy fácil de construir, es una antena "casera" que tiene casi la misma ganancia que la slim jim, pero con un lóbulo de radiación más adecuado.


```
ANTENA BAZUKA PARA LA BANDA DE 80 MTS, (modificable a cualquier banda),
  ESTAS MEDIDAS FUERON CALCULADAS PARA LA FRECUENCIA DE 3790 KC.
  EL ANCHO DE BANDA DE ESTA ANTENA ES DE APROX. 130 KC PARA CADA LADO
  DE SU FRECUENCIA CENTRAL.
  EN EL EJEMPLO A CONTINUACIóN, SERIA DE 3920 A 3660 KC.


  [                                 35.52 Mts                           ]



  [       4.69 Mts    ][            26.14 Mts      ][       4.69 Mts    ]


      Escalerillas        Centro de dip.bien sellado        Separadores
            ¦                         ¦                          ¦
                                      ¦                          ¦
  +-------------------+                             +------------+------+
 M¦    ¦    ¦    ¦    +---------------Ê-------------¦    ¦    ¦    ¦    ¦M
  +-------------------+               ¦    ¦        +-------------------+
                                      ¦    ¦
            ¦                 ¦       ¦
            ¦                 ¦       ¦    Coaxil 50 ohms,(si es posible
   Alambre desnudo 2.5mm      ¦       ¦    del grueso, RG8U)
   o mejor                    ¦       ¦
                              ¦       ¦
   Cortocircuitar todo , alambre      ¦ -- Bajada coaxil 50 ohms,
   desnudo,vivo y malla del coaxil    ¦    (cualquier largo)
   soldar bien                        ¦
                                      ¦


  La formula para el calculo son unas constantes en pies, (0.30 Mts), te
  las apunto por si queres modificar la frecuencia de resonancia. Observá
  que este dipolo es ligeramente mas corto que los demas, es por que el coa-
  xil tiene en forma natural, un factor de velocidad mas rápido que otro ca-
  ble.

  134.6 % 3.790 =  35.52
  99.06 % 3.790 =  26.14
  35.52 - 26.14 =  9.38
  9.38  % 2     =  4.69

  Te explico algunos detalles de construcción :
  Las escalerillas basicamente son un rectangulo en corto circuito, la se-
  paración de 10 Centimetros, se logra con caños de PVC diametro 3/4 pulga-
  da, estos separadores colocalos cada 0.80 Cts o parecido.
  Las "M" que ves en los estremos, son separadores de Madera, por que alli
  atamos la soga para estirarla.
  Esta antena funciona como dipolo comun o dipolo en "V" invertida.
  En el centro del dipolo la bajada se conecta de la siguiente manera:
  Al coaxil RG8U se lo pela y le cortas la malla, dejando que el vivo pase
  de largo, al cortar te quedas con dos puntas, en ellas conectas el cable
  de bajada. Toda unión siempre soldada, terminado esto lo colocas dentro de
  un centro de dipolo de dos tapas y lo untas con mucho "Fastic" o cualquier
  producto epoxi flexible, la precaución a tomar es sellarlo bien por el agua.
```


Hay muchíiiiiiiisimos ejemplos en internet sobre este tipo de antenas, y os garantizo que da muy buen resultado


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 23, 2007)

He estado ojeando los cálculos de la antena que publicas para 3.79 Mhz.

He traspolado cálculos y esto es lo que sale. Te lo adjunto en un dibujo.


Saludos, esto va mejorando


----------



## joakiy (Oct 23, 2007)

Correctísimo.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 23, 2007)

Otro enlace externo en donde se explica como construir una antena de polarización circular para fm comercial.

http://members.tripod.com/AMN92/cp_ant.htm

Aclaro que una antena circular no tiene decibelios de ganancia, más bien pérdidas, pero para zonas urbanas es lo mejor. Al tener polarización circular estamos repartiendo a grosso modo la mitad de la potencia en el plano horizontal y la otra mitad en el plano vertical, pero para una zona urbana o con mucha vegetación, o para quien transmita desde un valle o zona montañosa es lo mejor con diferencia.

Otra variante de la "Bazooka"

http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=12958

He hecho una así para conectarla al sintonizador del equipo de música, y goza de muy buena recepción.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 23, 2007)

He hecho  a modo de prueba el dipolo y con un kit de transmisión de 1W, ha aumentado el alcance en 1 Km en zona urbana. Impresionante. Cosas así son las que hacen grande el foro. Saludos joakiy y bienvenido al club.

Verás joakiy, particularmente la rf no es mi fuerte, tengo nociones, pero lo mio es la bf. en todos sus ámbitos.


----------



## Dano (Oct 23, 2007)

Haciendo un repasada por los foros rutinaria, me encuentro con este topic lleno de información de calidad.

Cuando estube un tiempo metido como loco con  RF estube unas 2 semanas  buscando información de antenas y resulta que hoy entro al foro y la veo toda juntita. Pero buee así es la vida jejeej

Gracias por el aporte, la información es muy buena.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 24, 2007)

La verdad dano a mi me pasó lo mismo, y con estos simples consejos sobre antenas a uno le dan ganas de fabricar nuevos transmisores, y mas potentes, si cabe.

Saludos Gracias


----------



## joakiy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Voy a dar unos datos que os ayudarán a obtener resultados sorprendentes en el alcance de vuestros circuitos. Muchos los sabréis, pero creo que no está de más recordarlos:

1- Cualquier antena debe estar distanciada como mínimo a 1/4 de onda de cualquier obstáculo. Recordad que *Longitud de onda = 300 / Frecuencia en Mhz*.

2- Cualquier elemento metálico ajeno a la antena desadaptará la frecuencia de resonancia de la antena, y con ello su impedancia y el rendimiento. como ejemp`lo: el mástil de la antena, una farola, la reja de una ventana, otras antenas, etc.

3- 1 vatio de potencia no equivale a 1 kilómetro de alcance como piensan muchos. Podrámos decir que con 1 vatio obtendremos el mismo alcance que con 10 si nuestra antena es de mala calidad o está mal ubicada (obstáculos, antena baja, etc.).

4- Como se ha dicho en el punto tres, la altura de la antena es fundamental. A más altura, mayor alcance (tres metros más de altura significarían kilómetros adicionales de alcance en un transmisor de potencia media). Tampoco hay que exagerar. Si vivimos en un sitio alto (un gran edificio, una colina con grandes vistas) no hace falta que pongáis 18 metros de mástil ni la torre de la Cabo Cañaveral.

5- El cable de antena tiene atenuación. Si usamos muchos metros del cable desde la emisora hasta la antena, perderemos potencia en función de la calidad del cable. Existen cables profesionales muy caros, voy a hablar de los cables más económicos (que no son baratos precisamente) pero son los mejores en relación calidad/precio para cualquier radioaficionado. Son los siguientes:

RG213: El mejor de los tres que os presento. Tiene 50 ohmios de impedancia, baja pérdida y gran robustez mecánica. En un tramo de cable de unos 30 metros, a 100 Mhz puedes perder algo menos de la mitad de la potencia (pérdida que compensaremos con creces con una buena antena). Cuesta aproximadamente 1.5 € el metro.

RG58: Mucho más económico que el anterior, también es de 50 ohmios de impedancia. Es mucho más fino y tiene más pérdidas. En un tramo de 30 metros a 100 Mhz habremos perdido 9/10 de la potencia. Este cable no debe ser usado para cubrir distancias superiores a 12 metros. Su precio: 0.50 € / metro

RG59: Este cable normalmente no es usado en radiofrecuencia porque tiene una impedancia de 75 ohmios y la mayoría de los emisores y receptores se diseñan para 50, no obstante es una alternativa económica. Su precio es como el del RG58 y su nivel de pérdida está a caballo entre el RG58 y el RG213. Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de los dipolos caseros tienen una impedancia más cercana a los 75 que a los 50, este cable es la mejor elección si no queréis montar una instalación definitiva y no queréis gastar demasiado. Su precio, unos 0.75 € /metro.

Cable blanco de TV ---> Absolutamente prohibido, no vale para esto.


Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola, buscando un poco por ahí me topé con dipolos muy vistos en estaciones comerciales. si bien he visto mucho que en las torres se han reemplazado por dipolos cerrados, estos siguen siendo de los más usados en la banda comercial. Adjunto una imagen con explicaciones en alemán. Tras traducir el texto con la herramienta que ofrece Google, algunas cosas no me han quedado claras. Alguien podría explicarme con lujo de detalles como construir este dipolo?


----------



## joakiy (Oct 27, 2007)

Es un dipolo con roe ajustable, parece interesante, pero como no tengo ni pajolera idea de alemán, no puedo darte detalles sobre su construcción. ¿Puedes poner por aquí la traducción online que hiciste?

Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola, Google no traduce de mil maravillas, pero es una herramienta que nos permite tener al menos una idea aproximada del tema que tratamos. Abajo pongo la traducción al inglés del texto que aparece en la imagen que les mandé. No me animo a traducirla al español puesto que es posible que le meta más verdura de la que tiene jeje.

The green part is marked at all leit end connected, except where the pipe C D boom in the river. 

There it is by H (a Platikmuffe or similar, in which the tube put C word) of D isolated. 

The disadvantage is bewe resembled zyr and can adjust the SWR's move in the amount (see arrow far left). 

The spotlight G consists of the Interior director of a coaxial cable (shielding remove isolation of the head remains inside), in which the tube C gescteckt. At the upper end of the Koax-Strahlers can a small piece (about 1 cm) of the shielding and isolation, so that the spotlight in the middle of the pipe remains . 

Zwichen G and C at any point is a senior. E is a PL (or better) antenna jack, the shield is directly connected with D, the innerleiter with G (see drawings 2). 

The tubes A and C are round and have 10 mm diameter. The boom is a Viekantprofil 25 mm x 25 mm.

------------

Insisto en que la interpretación es una cuestión más personal.

El boom tiene que tener 1 metro sin importar la frecuencia a la que se ajuste. Todo lo que se ve de color verde va soldado (o atornillado, o remachado, o pegado con engrudo. da igual). Cuál sería la longitud de A, B y C para 102.5 por ejemplo? H es un ailante metido en una perforación en el boom. La ROE se ajusta moviendo la varilla A hacia arria o hacia abajo? No entiendo como va G.

Espero no ser muy pesado con todas mis dudas.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 28, 2007)

Bueno, gracias por poner la traducción automática, vamos a interpretar ahora (ojo, no voy a retraducir):

- Las partes marcadas en verde están unidas y conectadas electricamente, excepto el extremo del tubo C, que debe estar aislado de el boom (tramo D).

- Como C entrará dentro de D, aislaremos C con la ayuda de un tubo de teflón o similar (Yo usaría macarrón termorretráctil)

- La desventaja de dejar los tramos F,C y D totalmente solidarios es que perderemos el ajuste de la ROE (ondas estacionarias).

(Bueno, eso es lo de menos. ya estudiaremos la forma de que esos elementos sean móviles.)

Vamos a lo "raro" de la cuestión.

- G (proyector) es el vivo del cable coaxial pelado (sin malla ni aislamiento), dentro del tubo C.
En el extremo superior de C dejaermos un pequeño pedazo del aislante del cable coaxial (solo el dieléctrico, no la malla) de aproximadamente un centímetro, de modo que el proyector quede centrado dentro del tubo y no haga cortocircuito con sus paredes.

Podríamos taladrar el boom a la altura de C para colocar un conector PL hembra de chasis, soldando el proyector al "vivo" del PL, y asegurándonos de que esté garantizado el buen contacto eléctrico entre el resto de la antena y la malla (esto es para subir nota).

Con respecto a las medidas, observemos nuevamente el gráfico:

Nota: La ROE se ajustaría moviendo el elemento F hacia abajo. Se puede usar por ejemplo un par de agarraderas de esas que usan los fontaneros para sujetar los tubos de cobre por las paredes. Es cuestión de darle a la imaginación. 

Nota 2: Eso de pegar los elementos con engrudo. mejor no. Todo debe estar conectado eléctricamente   

Nota 3: MUY IMPORTANTE ---> hay que mantener la antena aislada del mástil (el cuál será metálico de seguro). Un trozo de tubo de PVC cortado por la mitad longitudinalmente nos podría servir.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 28, 2007)

Aquí tendríamos otra variante de la antena anterior.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 28, 2007)

Es muy interesante, creo que no hay problema para la realización de todo este artilugio. De todos modos, es cuestión de ir experimentando. Con la mayoria de transmisores sencillos, estas antenas no rinden como debieran, ya que con medio watio o algo mas, estoy mas que seguro que la señal ni llega a la antena. 

Gracias y animos.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 28, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> con medio watio o algo mas, estoy mas que seguro que la señal ni llega a la antena.
> 
> Gracias y animos.




¡¡¡Nada más lejos de la realidad! Con medio vatio real y una antena bien acoplada, obtendremos alcances sorprendentes


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 30, 2007)

!No te preocupes lo comprobare¡¡¡ Me he hecho con tubo de aluminio y todo el componente necesario para realizar una Bazoka, una jim slim y si me llega hasta probaré con esta ultima k habeis publicado.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

oye tecnideso, disculpa que me salga del tema de las antenas. costaron mucho los transistores de tu transmisor?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 30, 2007)

Anthony, hasta ahora utilice transmisores de muy poca potencia, utilizando el 2N3904, incluso el 2n2219. Refrigerandolos generosamente les podemos hacer trabajar al límite, pero un buen transistor final requiere un buen circuito por igual, cosa que apenas hay ninguno que merezca la pena. Lo mejor sería poder utilizar el PLL de un transmisor tipo los usados en IPOD y amplificar la señal.  He leido algun post que trata de esto, pero no hay nada concreto y práctico.
Por eso hay que estar atento aquí porque siempre hay gente que realiza aportes sorprendentes. Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2007)

Evaluando costos, los transmisores esos para los ipod son una buena solución. porque si poensamos en usar un pll basado en los famosos integrados motorola, nos dejamos la billetera en solo dos circuitos integrados. una buena alternativa es un circuito como este:

http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/pllsteuerungsaa1057.htm

No se ve complicado (hay que cargar el programa en el pic. pero es lo de menos) y tiene una pantallita de lcd. lo curioso de este circuito es que usa solo un pic para controlar el pll (saa1057) y el display.

Otra opción más o menos similar, pero sin pantalla, es la de pira.cz:

http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/pirapll.htm

De cualquier manera, estos montajes (sobre todo el primero que mencioné) pueden ser más costosos que un transmisor de esos que vienen para el ipod. además, estos pequeños transmisores tienen codificador estéreo así que será cuestión de comprar uno y hacer coraje para ver que se puede hacer. ahhh y por aca encontré un amplificador para estos chiquitos. entrega 1w al final (lo adjunto).


----------



## mcrven (Oct 31, 2007)

Amigos todos del hilo, la antena posteada por joakiy es una dipolo de 1/2 onda (1/4 de onda por lado) con acoplador "GAMA" (Gamma Match). Es para impedancia de 50 Ω, fácil de ajustar.

Para el ajuste debería contarse con un medidor de ROE pero, con 1W de RF sería algo difícil de hacer, pero no es imposible. Ajustando la longitud del acoplador, se debe lograr la ROE más baja posible.

Es de las más fáciles de hacer, así que tecnicdeso, esa es apropiada para tu FM y no es muy grande.

Oye tecnicdeso, con el TX FM de 15W, sí que se puede ajustar la antena con medidor de ROE.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## joakiy (Nov 1, 2007)

Heyyy.... No confundamos al personal: Eso de poder o no poder ajustar la roe con 1 vatio de potencia no es cuestión de los vatios, sino del medidor.... Hay medidores de roe con sensibilidad de 5 vatios, de 10.... pero los hay también que son sensibles a menos de 1 vatio. Y no por ser más sensibles son mejores, ni peores, solamente se tarta de "otra filosofía" de medidor.

Los más sensibles son también los más malos para medir potencia (no suelen mostrar datos reales, ni tan siquiera aproximados) pero para medir ondas estacionarias que es lo que nos ocupa son perfectamente válidos.

Si queréis un medidor de estacionarias que mida por debajo de 1 vatio, buscad el típico medidor con dos instrumentos de aguja y un potenciómetro, en los que hay que llevar mediante el potenciómetro la escala de la izquierda hasta el 100% (se supone que es la potencia) y en el medidor de la derecha veremos la roe 1:1, 1:7. etc. Estos cuestan menos de 20 €, se suelen vender para emisoras de 27 Mhz, pero valen hasta unos 150 mhz más o menos. 

No podemos olvidar al dipolo normal, os enseño una foto del que yo tengo para mis experimentos.

Es muy importante instalarlo lejos del suelo y lejos de otros obstáculos y antenas (por lo menos tres metros), así garantizaremos una buena propagación de la señal y evitaremos hacer interferencias a los vecinos en sus televisores (que luego se cabrean  :evil:  :evil OJO Como las antenas de TV son direccionales, hay que poner la antena siempre "detrás" de las mismas, nunca delante, encima, ni debajo.

Si vivís en un sitio alto y despejado, la propagación de la señal será aún mejor, y llegaréis bastante lejos con poca potencia:

En mi caso, con esta antena y 1 vatio de potencia llego a lugares distantes unos dos kilómetros. ¡¡¡He aquí donde  se demuestra que una buena antena y una buena altura son mucho más importantes que la potencia del transmisor! Si os ha parecido bueno el resultado de los dos kilómetros con un vatio agarraos porque ahora viene lo mejor: tengo 33 metros de cable RG59 desde la emisora hasta la antena, lo que significa que a la antena llega tan solo 1/3 de la potencia efectiva del transmisor.



La construcción de la antena es bien sencilla: se compone de dos brazos de material conductor (yo he usado como véis tubos de cobre, pero valen cables, tubos de aluminio, etc).

La longitud total de la antena es ((300/Frecuencia MHZ)/2)-5%

Por ejemplo, para 100 Mhz

300 / 100 = 3
3 / 2 = 1.5 metros
1.5 - 5% = 1.5 - 0.075 = 1.425 metros (longitud total del dipolo)

Cada brazo mide la mitad de la longitud total del dipolo menos la mitad, y la separación entre ambos brazos será como máximo de dos centímetros.

1.425 / 2 = 0.7125 metros (longitud de cada brazo)

El vivo del cable coaxial irá conectado a uno de los brazos, y la malla al otro.  Estaría bien que aislárais la conexión de las inclemencias del tiempo. como véis en las fotos, yo he usado una caja de registro eléctrico y la he rellenado con espuma de poliuretano (es esa cosa amarilla que se ve). Esa espuma la podéis comprar en cualquier tienda de bricolage, se expande, resiste la interperie y aisla perfectamente.

La ROE típica de los dipolos es 1:5. Es un nivel aceptable, pero podéis rebajarla un poco haciendo un "balum" enrollando 3,4,5 vueltas de cable coaxial a un cuarto de onda de la antena más o menos. Yo tengo de ROE 1:3 en la frecuencia a la que fué calculada la antena y 1:1 dos Mhz más arriba.

Otro detalle importante es impedir que el cable se mueva. Fijadlo bien con bridas de plástico, alambres, cinta aislante, etc.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 1, 2007)

> Para el ajuste debería contarse con un medidor de ROE pero, *con 1W de RF sería algo difícil de hacer, pero no es imposible.* Ajustando la longitud del acoplador, se debe lograr la ROE más baja posible.



joakiy, creo haber sido lo suficientemente explícito, cómo lo puedes ver en el destacado dentro de la cita.

Fíjate, soy radio-aficionado desde hace 47 años a la fecha, con aparatos de fabricación propia (RX, TX, antenas y otras yerbas), hago la acotación debido a que los instrumentos, como bién indicas para CB (27 Mhz), le ganan a la basura en calidad. Con instrumentos así, la calidad de los ajustes siempre resultará de pronósticos muy rerservados.

Salvo que Tecnicdeso, se construya uno propio.

Sin embargo, como le hice la acotación en el siguiente post, él está pensando en un TX de 15 W y eso ya le permitirá hacer las mediciones con menor esfuerzo y más precisión.

En ningún caso se pretende confundir y, al tecnic. menos, es un chico experimentado.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## joakiy (Nov 1, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Con instrumentos así, la calidad de los ajustes siempre resultará de pronósticos muy rerservados.


Bueno, pero para medir estacionarias no funcionan mal del todo eh. Y supongo que la mayoría de los foreros que lean este hilo, si no tienen la instrumentación, desean experimentar gastándose el menor dinero posible ¿no?



> En ningún caso se pretende confundir y, al tecnic. menos, es un chico experimentado.



Por supuesto, no estamos aquí para discutir la experiencia de ninguno de los foreros, pero habrá gente que lea este hilo que no tenga ni idea del tema.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 2, 2007)

La verdad estoy muy sorprendido por la experiencia mostrada en general por los participantes de este foro. La verdad la radiofrecuencia es lo mas curioso que hay, sobretodo porque sus efectos no son apreciables a los sentidos tal como lo son la electroacustica y la luminotecnia, con lo cual requerimos de medidores y artilugios para tal efecto. 

Con semejantes discusiones nos será mucho mas facil realizar proyectos de rf. El post era simplemente tener nociones de la realización práctica de una antena. 

A esta altura de post, ya se realizar 6 tipos de antena diferente. Además por las visitas del post, creo que a mas de uno le habeis solucionado la papeleta.

Respecto al comentario de medir ROE , sus dificultades con poca potencia, supongo que será lo mismo que medir las patas a un piojo con un metro común. 15 W levantan los medidores seguro.

Por cierto, ¿con el viejo medidor ROE de la estación de 11mts. puedo medir las estacionarias de un transmisor fm de 100Mhz?

Bueno gracias a todos y seguid así. Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 2, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿con el viejo medidor ROE de la estación de 11mts. puedo medir las estacionarias de un transmisor fm de 100Mhz?



De manera "aproximada" sí.

Puedes sustituir los diodos rectificadores de este por 1N4148, que si trabaja bien a esa frecuencia, y si tiene cableado por dentro, acórtalo lo máximo que puedas. Luego pruebas con una carga artificial de 50 ohm., y vas que chutas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola hablando de instrumental. por aca encontré algo que esta interesante. solo con un tester (y un pequeño circuito basado en algunas resistencias, un par de condensadores y un diodo), se pueden realizar diferentes medidas de interes sobre nuestros pequeños transmisores. Esta es la url: http://braincambre500.freeservers.com/Watt Meter Project.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2007)

impresionante. hasta los calculos son sencillos.


----------



## ferdaval (Nov 18, 2007)

Ogan y esta Antena sirve Para un Transmisor de FM ?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 18, 2007)

de cuanta potemcia es el transmisor?


----------



## joakiy (Nov 19, 2007)

ferdaval dijo:
			
		

> Ogan y esta Antena sirve Para un Transmisor de FM ?



¡Por supuesto! Las antenas son antenas, y los cálculos que en este hilo se han presentado son para calcular antenas de 50 ohm (idóneas para la mayoría de los emisores de RF).



			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> de cuanta potemcia es el transmisor?



¿Cualo?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Recuerda que un transmisor de "buena potencia" necesita una buena antena, buenos calculos y un buen cable
PD: Todo BUENO jajajaja


----------



## ferdaval (Nov 21, 2007)

grax a todos , ya me salio bien mi circuito , y la antena pues le puse un cable de un metro despues de todo no neciaba tan buena antena


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

y cuanto alcance obtuviste? cual transmisor empleas? de cuenta potencia? PLL?


----------



## radioamateur (Dic 2, 2007)

Esquemas de antena de FM

Gamma match 

Slim-Jim


----------



## joakiy (Dic 3, 2007)

radioamateur dijo:
			
		

> SCHEMATICS ANTENA FM...
> 
> Gamma match
> 
> Slim-Jim



Gracias!   Nos has aclarado definitivamente el cálculo de la antena "gamma match" que aparece al principio del hilo. Mil gracias.


----------



## lu6fgh (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo aca en el foro, les cuento que estoy armando un trasmisor de fm de 50 watts y solo me quedaria por hacer las antenas , quiero poner 4 dipolos enfasados, averigua los precios de 4 antenas dipolos 1/2 onda enfasados y me pasaron 300 dolares digamos unos 945 $ Pesos Argentinos y fabricarla yo me saldria menos de la mitad, ahora bien no tengo ninduna original para pòder copiarla , estas que esta aca que esta en Aleman alquien la armo? funciona? saludos para todo


----------



## leomet (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por la información esta excelente, voy a tratar de diseñar la antena y a jugar con las variables a ver que resulta


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Feb 20, 2008)

perdon alguien me puede dar una mano en la construccion de una antena para un trasmisor de 10kilometros de alcanse



graCIAS


----------



## dragani_l (Feb 21, 2008)

Gente una pregunta que me surge y no vi en ningun lado. 

El alcance de las antenas (en km) que se dice, es a la redonda de la antena? o sea por ej: Transmisor de 3 kilometros = 3 kilomeros hacia el norte, 3 hacia el sur, 3 este y 3 oeste.

O situando el transmisor en un lugar serian 1.5 km hacia cada lado?

Otra cosa: la señal se expande de manera circular concéntrica? o hay que enfocar hacia algun lado la señal?

Espero haberme explicado.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Feb 21, 2008)

estas en lo correcto, cuando se dise 3 kilometros a la redonda quiere decir que tendra un cubrimiento desde donde estas trasmitiendo 3 al norte, 3 al sur igual el este y oeste y el cubrimiento es circular o sea el cubrimiento total de todo el circulo seria de 6 kilometros. 

si me entiedes.


----------



## dragani_l (Feb 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias es una información muy importante ésta. 

Saludos!


----------



## maxser (Mar 11, 2008)

arme la antena dipolo de 1/2 onda la que habian publidado en aleman, todo de 10 pero tengo un problema, despues de leer todo aserca de antenas y como funcionan las ondas de radio no puedo solucionar el problema que tengo, resulta que mi trasmisor es de 3 vatios es armado en una escuela tecnica y segun me dijeron estaba en funcionamiento y andaba correctamente, lo instale en casa pero la unica frecuencio libre q tengo es la 97.7 Mhz. hasta ahi todo bien, pero da la casualidad que hay un canal 10 de television que lo interumpo cada vez q ensiendo el transmisor, se (creo) que es por que la segunda armónica me coincide con dicho canal , ahora mi pregunta es: que puedo hacer!


----------



## mcrven (Mar 12, 2008)

Entre el Tx y la antena debes colocar un filtro pasabajos. Éste hará que sea posible que sólo las frecuencias por debajo de la f fijada puedan salir al aire.

mcrven


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 17, 2008)

hola, despues de algun tiempo volví al tema jeje

hice una compra no se si muy inteligente... resulta que recibí un llamado telefonico de alguien que me lloraba la carta y me convenció para comprarle un viejo tx de fm, un juego de 4 dipolos cerrados y un juego de 4 dipolos abiertos... 

bueno, la cosa es que los dipolos abiertos son made in casa... El cosito ese que ajusta la roe viene soldado y en dos de los dipolos, la soldadura se rompió, por simple consiguiente se salió del conector del cable también... así que pudiendo examinar un poco mejor estos dipolos asumo que su construcción no es un grave problema.

Mecanicamente se puede atornillar o remachar... o soldar con TIG, lo que se tenga más a mano, pero creo que con remaches pop bien puestos quedaría bien.

De estos 4 dipolos abiertos dos ivan agarrados del mastil y otros dos estaban puestos en un caño galvanizado (del que se usa para instalaciones de gas) que superaba la altura del mástil.

Al contrario de la explicacion que se hace en este tema sobre usar un caño de pvc cortado en media caña para aislar el dipolo del mastil, evidentemente había contacto eléctrico entre todos los dipolos y el mastil.

Ahora, estos dipolos fueron ajustados en 98.1 y se usaron sin problemas durante muchos años en 97.9 y luego en 97.7. Luego cambiaron a los dipolos cerrados.

Mis dudas son las siguientes:
1. Cómo se ajusta la roe de los dipolos? (explicar para que todos entendamos).
2. Qué distancia debe existir entre dipolo y dipolo para cada frecuencia?
3. Qué se debe tener en cuenta para sumar dos, tres, cuatro o más dipolos?
4. Cómo se conoce la impedancia d euna antena?

Espero no ser muy cargoso con este asunto y agradecería me aclaren todas mis dudas.

Una ultima cosita... los dipolos cerrados son marca NHC... se pueden cambiar de frecuencia? Si no se puede, me hago un hara kiri o le tiro liquido de frenos al capó del auto del tipo... la segunda opción me gusta ma´s jeje


----------



## Dano (Mar 17, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo sobre dipolos enfasados

http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 20, 2008)

Gracias Dano por responder. Aún no me quedan en claro algunas cosas... pero cuando esté seguro de cuales son, las voy a consultar.

Aca dejo una foto de uno de los 4 dipolos abiertos que rescaté por ahí (posiblemente mala compra). Está hecho con caño de cobre y la pieza que debería ser móvil para ajustar la roe está solada.

Se supone que está sintonizado en 98.1 y así como está lo estaban usando en 97.7. De esto doy fe... pero... segun la tablita que se publicó en este tema, el dipolo debería tener 1.46 metros de largo.... y tiene 1.45. Considero la posibilidad de que los hayan recortado para llevarlo a otra frecuencia... pero eso sería para subirlo y no para bajarlo... en fin.

Lo que voy a hacer es 'clonar' estos dipolos, pero en aluminio, ya que me parece más durable a la intemperie además le podría dar una manito de fondo antioxido por las dudas.

Cómo se ajusta la roe? (explicación práctica por favor).


----------



## mcrven (Mar 21, 2008)

Oye DJ, la RF nada tiene que ver con la precisión suiza.
Una ROE de 2 es suficientemente buena para salir al aire sin problemas.
Ese dipolo está soldado y debe de estar fijado aprox. al centro de la banda comercial. Cuando midas la ROE, te darás cuenta del punto de sintonía.

Si no te sirve cómo antena, tienes la opción de vender el cobre cómo chatarra. Es posible que te den más dinero del que pagaste por ella y con eso, te puedes comprar material de Al para hacer la tuya.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2008)

Será cuestión de probar entonces... a veces soy demasiado jeringa y en ocasiones por mera ignorancia pretendo resultados perfectos.

En fin, entonces la misma antena sin necesidad de tocarla me sirve para cualquier punto del dial?

Se supone que el dipolo es de 50 ohmios... y que el transmisor está ajustado de la misma manera... que pasaría si entre la antena y el equipo uso un cable RG59? Es que ya lo tengo armado y son 20 metros que quisiera aprovechar.

Todavía no se como se mide y ajusta la roe.

Una cosa más... 'lo atamos con alambre... lo atamos... lo atamos con alambre señor...'


----------



## mcrven (Mar 21, 2008)

DJ, te sugiero que trates de limpiar el óxido de cobre de esos tubos y conector. Los amarres de alhambre no son muy elegantes que se diga pero, por eso no va a dejar de funcionar la antena.

Para verificar la ROE debes contar con un medidor de ese fenómeno. Los venden en algunas casas de electrónica y no deberían ser muy costosos. También lo puedes fabricar. Busca en la red que deben haber unos cuantos diagramas e instrucciones para su fabricación.
Para tomar la lectura, debe colocarse el medidor entre el TX y la antena, con cables y conectores apropiados. Se selecciona la opción "Forward" en el medidor y se ajusta la salida del TX a su carga prevista, luego se lleva la aguja del medidor de ROE a la posición set del dial, con el botón apropiado e inmediatamente después, se pasa el selector a "Reverse", en ese momento se tomará la lectura de la ROE en el dial, para una frecuencia específica. Se repite el procedimiento a lo largo de la banda y, la menor lectura de ROE, corresponderá a la frecuencia óptima para esa antena.
Los TX están previstos para una Z de salida de 50Ω y, siendo esa antena del tipo GAMMA MATCH (Acoplador Gamma), también está cerca de los 50Ω de impedancia. El TX puede ser conectado a una antena de 75Ω, con cable RG59U, que también es de 75Ω. Pero no se debe conectar una antena de 50Ω mediante un cable de 75Ω.
El cable apropiado para conectar esa antena es el tipo RG58U o el RG8U. Mejor este último.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias mcrven. Al fin leo que lo que estoy buscando.

No se si valga la pena quitar el oxido de esos caños... podría lijarlos por fuera, lo que me llevaría un poco de trabajo porque quien fabricó los dipolos los cubrió de sellador de corrocerías (fastix). además, todavía quedaría el oxido del interior... que podría intentar quitar con ácido fosfatizante aplicandolo con un pulverizador... de cualquier manera, no se si funcione con cobre (lo suelo usar con hierro).

Para el caso, insisto en que prefiero clonar los dipolos. Usando caño de aluminio, pintando a soplete con fondo aintioxido lo más que pueda y poniendo regatones plásticos en las puntas para reducir el castigo del viento y las lluvias..

Se que se puede considerar innecesario eso de pintar el aluminio porque se supone que no se oxida... pero creo que no está de más verdad?

Una consulta respecto al ajuste de roe... al hacer el ajuste donde debe estar la antena? (me refiero a si debe estar en el mastil, o puede estar en un lugar más accesible para proceder a los retoques sin necesidad de ir y venir).

Leí por ahí que una mala roe en realidad no rompe el equipo al que está conectada la antena. Cuanta verdad hay en esto?

Una cosa más... para hacer algunas pruebas ayer instalé uno de esos dipolos... en la pared más alta de mi casa engrampé 80 cm de un tubo galvanizado... y el dipolo en el estremo superior a 3 metros... o sea que quedó a poco más de 10 metros de altura... y la verdad que el techo no es muy accesible que digamos... así que lo voy a tener que quitar?

En esa instalación está el dipolo con el cable de bajada. Este entra a una habitación, pero no lo conecté a nada.

A fin de cuentas... que tan grave puede resultar para el equipo el usar un cable de 75 ohms entre el equipo y la antena, siendo que estos estan ajustados en 50 ohms?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 23, 2008)

> Una consulta respecto al ajuste de roe... *al hacer el ajuste donde debe estar la antena?* (me refiero a si debe estar en el mastil, o puede estar en un lugar más accesible para proceder a los retoques sin necesidad de ir y venir).



Debe estar instalada en su sitio de operación.



> Leí por ahí que una mala roe en realidad no rompe el equipo al que está conectada la antena. Cuanta verdad hay en esto?



La Relación de Ondas Estacionarias es una magnitud que muestra el pocentaje de energía que no fluyes hacia la antena. Por lo cual, no es irradiada.
Si la potencia del emisor es muy alta, Ej.: 10KW y la reversa te muestra que hay 2% de roe, se quedarían en el TX 200W sin disipar. Esto sería grave porque, 200W queman. Si el TX fuese de 100W, con esa misma antena, sólo se quedarían 2W y estos, pueden ser disipados por el cable, los conectores y hasta por los elementos del TX.
En estas condiciones se puede operar en continuo. Con 10KW, ni hablar, se fundiría hasta el cable.
Popr este motivo, es que se ajustan las antenas, en su punto exacto, f0 asignada al TX.

De todas formas hay mucha tela que cortar al respectoy, en la web puedes ampliar esta unfo. Busca páginas relacionadas con radioaficionados: ARRL, URE, etc.

"El Aluminio No se Oxida". Cierto, no se oxida, nace oxidado. El brillo de la superficie, es un óxido.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yo armé una antena para los 7 MHz y solo escucho conversaciones brasileñas! Será que en mi pais no hay radioaficionados hablando? O se estan tirando las curdas?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 23, 2008)

Leí que si tenes el equipo ajustado en 50 ohms y le metes un cable de 75, la roe aumenta, pero no resulta pejudicial para el transmisor... ahora en ningun lado dice nada sobre si en esta conexión la antena es de 50 ohms también.

Por lo que me decis, en un equipo de 30 vatios (como es este que tengo aca) no habría mayores problemas verdad? Me decis que menos de un watt sin irradiar se puede disipar sin problemas.

Lo enciendo?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 23, 2008)

¿Sabes poner un equipo en el aire?
Un TX de 30 W debe ser sintonizado. Postea el diagrama o dime donde lo posteaste para verlo.
Si enciendes un TX y lo pones al aire sin sintonizarlo, sí puede ser motivo de daños en la etapa de potencia.

espero tu respuesta.

En un post anterior, ya te indiqué que esa antena es de 50Ω.

mcrven


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 23, 2008)

No tengo diagramas del equipo. Pero te paso algunas fotos. Se supone que estaba funcionando en uso en 97.7. Hace un par de semanas lo hice ver por un tecnico y me lo confirmó, pero no tiene potencia, que la señal desaparece al final del buffer, así que asumió que el transistor de salida está jodido. Se lo voy a cambiar sin tocar nada más.

No se como cambiar la frecuencia del sintetizador que tiene (me dijeron que del otro lado de la placa hay un dipswitch así que será cuestión de conseguir la tablita y ver como hacer el enganche). De ahí supongo que será cuestión de conectar la antena y medir la potencia hasta leer el mayor fondo de escala en cada una de las estapas.

Todo lo demás que no se ve en las fotos es la fuente de alimentación, tiene 6 diodos a la salida del transformador, pasa por las borneras de un tremendo condensador de 47000 µF y de ahí al regulador de tensión.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 23, 2008)

Entiendo que puede parecer un monton de basura y lo asumo puesto que tanto el transmisor y los dipolos abiertos son de descarte. Pertenecían a una estación en la que trabajé entre 1997 y 1999 (y antes perteneció a otra). Después y hasta la fecha, solo realizo alguna que otra tareita ahí. Los dipolos los conocí en uso, pero el transmisor siempre estuvo en un rincon porque ya se había adquirido equipos M31.

Mi compra no fue concretamente la de estos dipolos y este transmisor. En realidad lo que compré fue una suma de 4 dipolos cerrados marca NHC con su respectivo arnes de sujeción. Todo lo demás me lo ofrecieron de yapa.

Antes de esto, conocí en Mercado Libre a un usuario de este foro (que solo tiene un mensaje posteado y fue hace mucho tiempo), quien fabrica y comercializa equipos semejantes a los M31. A él le compré un tx de 40 vatios. Para ese equipo serían los dipolos cerrados, pero en vista de que no se pueden toquetear mucho, usaría los abiertos (que haga en aluminio, claro) hasta dar con una frecuencia de donde no me mueva por un buen tiempo.

Me parece importante aclarar también que en la epoca en la que se construyeron los dipolos y este transmisor existió un BUM! en la FM de esta ciudad. La cosa comenzó en la decada del ochenta con el regreso de la democracia... pero por alguna razón el verdadero boom se dió entre 1988 y 1999 (no significa que simpatice con Menem ni que tenga algo en su contra... pero las fechas coinciden). Así que existe la posibilidad de que muchas de las radios aparecidas en ese pediodo empleen eqiupamiento de fabricación casera.


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 13, 2008)

Y se puede usar estos calculos para fabricar una antena para un transmisor am de unos 100mW de potencia?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2008)

Sfinge... en estos dias aprendi que una antena es una antena... no hay mejor ni peor... hay muchas opciones dependiendo de las aplicaciones pero para transmitir en la banda comercial cualquier cosa que te permita propagar tu señal por el aire es buena jeje

Con 100mw y un dipolo de estos con gamma match deberias obtener buenos resultados.

Ahora tengo una duda... cómo se mide la ganacia de una antena en db?

Por ahí alguien me dijo que eran calculos logaritmicos que ya estaban establecidos y por eso todo mundo se vale de una tablita para saberlo.

De paso, me hicieron una explicación de por qué la gente prefiere dipolos cerrados a los abiertos... simplemente porque tienen el doble de ganancia. Y con esto también me aclararon lo que dije al principio.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 23, 2008)

alguien podria ayudarme necesito una antena para un trasmisor de FM DE 88 a 108mhz de 4w
que sea efectiva y sin tantos calculos y numeros o sea dimenciones concretas en metros o centimetros o sea alguien que ya aya echo . yo creo que como yo abra muchos que estaran esperando que alguien publique algo asi gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 2, 2008)

Mira la primera pagina del post. En lugar de exigir, podriais perder un poco de tiempo de vuestra vida en leer el post y todo su desarrollo.

No hay una antena magica para estas frecuencias. Cada frecuencia tiene su longitud de onda. En la primera pagina de este post tienes un diagrama con las dimensiones de todo, e incluso algunos calculos para optimizar el resultado.

Y si no tienes ganas de fabricar una antena, corta 85 cm de cable normal y corriente y ya tienes tu antena, así de rapido.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 2, 2008)

JOSE JAVIER BAEZ, hace un tiempo, consulté en este foro por ayuda para decidir la compra de antenas... (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/me-conviene-comprar-antena-fm-11051/)

Entre las respuestas, nuestro compañero radioamateur, posteó dos planos muy simples. Uno de dipolo simple y otro de banda ancha.

El plano del dipolo de banda ancha cuenta es lo que estás buscando. Solo debes guiarte por las medidas y respetarlas. No hace falta que calcules la frecuencia ni nada de eso.

esta es el plano: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Espero te sirva


----------



## diego_z (Jul 7, 2008)

hola a pesar que hace bastante entro al foro nunca formule ni respondi ninguna pregunta, me parece muy bueno este foro, ok el tema es que harme el transmisor de la primera pagina de este post con la antena que postea "joakiy"a una altura de 8 metros y un cable rg58 de 20 metros aun no medi roe ni nada solo con el medidor de intensidad que se da en el archivo logre un voltage de 2.5volt como maximo  y el alcance en unas pruebas es de unas 9 cuadras , bastante bien diria mas de lo que esperaba, bien ahora tocando los transistores veo que el 2 y 3 (2n2219 ) entibian pero el tr4 (2n3866) nada ni un solo grado de temp. y es ahi mi inquietud le levante el colector y no pasa ni 1 miliamper de consumo deberia ser asi? mientras los otros consumen un promedio de 30 a 40 mili. bueno esa es mi duda saludos..


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola, la casa Syrio de antenas (italiana) tiene una grond plane muy eficaz y muy barata
por esta parte del mundo la encuentras por menos de 50 euros y le puedes poner mas de 500 watios

aquí dejo un enlace pero hay muchos...

http://www.locuradigital.com/aviacion/antenas_aviacion/antenas_aviacion.htm?3275


----------



## diego_z (Jul 8, 2008)

hola veo que se habla mucho de antenas de 1/4 de onda que hay si a esta 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/
le duplicamos las medidas ?seria una de media onda daria mejores resultados roe mas baja etc..? bueno pregunta de novato jeje(digo por que a una cuadra de casa hay una fm y los dipolos se ven inmensos hasta incluso se ve que son de este tipo antes mencionado con ajuste de roe)


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 9, 2008)

muchas gracias DJ boy a probar con esa y luego te cuento como me fue.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bueno yo si tengo ganas de hacer un transmisor de fm desde hace ratico, y ya estoy entendiendo mejor las cosas y me pregunta es si es muy dificil conseguir estos transistores y el ic pues en mi pueblo es dificil conseguir estas cosas, ademas que ya me asusto el tema de la antena, es complicado hacer esta antena?

P.D: si alguien lo hizo y tiene el pcb lo puede publicar, es que se me hace dificil el uso de algun programa para esto.


 eesa choque VK200, por quein la puedo reemplazar? y que significa 1.8uHy.

Gracias


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 12, 2008)

Como cosa rara mio tienda de electronica no tiene un transistor en este caso es el 2n3866, no lo puedo reemplazar por el 2n2369 pues ambos no son de radiofrecuencia


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Una pregunta para el transistor 4 el 2n3866 lo puedo reemplzar por uno de los siguientes de esta listaes larga pero haber si uno lo hay en la tienda)
2N3866	2N2951S  
2N3866	2N3137  
2N3866	2N4428  
2N3866	2N5065  
2N3866	2N5913  
2N3866	2SC1406  
2N3866	2SC2053  
2N3866	2SC2055  
2N3866	2SC2056  
2N3866	2SC2145  
2N3866	2SC2194  
2N3866	2SC2194A  
2N3866	2SC2196  
2N3866	2SC2207  
2N3866	2SC810  
2N3866	2SC872M  
2N3866	40519  
2N3866	40578  
2N3866	40605  
2N3866	40608  
2N3866	BD517  
2N3866	BF154  
2N3866	BFR97  
2N3866	BFS10  
2N3866	BFS1O  
2N3866	BFS22R  
2N3866	BFS23  
2N3866	BFS23A  
2N3866	BFS23R  
2N3866	BFS50  
2N3866	BFW19  
2N3866	BFW47  
2N3866	BFX33 
 2N3866	BFX55  
2N3866	BFX58  
2N3866	BFYP99  
2N3866	BLW10  
2N3866	BLW11  
2N3866	BLW16  
2N3866	D40D1  
2N3866	ECG311  
2N3866	KT608A
2N3866	KT604A  
2N3866	KT633A  
2N3866	KT635A  
2N3866	KT934A  
2N3866	KT934B  
2N3866	KT984A  
2N3866	MM8008  
2N3866	TA2658  
2N3866	ZTX3866  

Claro que al momento de reemplazarlo debo tener en cuenta la potencia de entrada con que se exita para este circuito la potencia arrojada por los dos 2n2369 es de 0.18wts, cierto, entonces debo buscar transistores que se exiten a partir de 0.1 o un poquito mas abajito, verdad?


----------



## carpater (Jul 24, 2008)

felicitaciones por sus aportes yo estoy fabricando una transmisor de 15 watts y tengo problemas con el tipo de antena y boy a fabricar la que postean aqui para ver como funciona yo tengo es la tipo sombrilla mas conosida como pata de gallina


----------



## guille8_ (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola, muy buena la información, en el Pdf dice que tiene una entrada para un microfono y otra para un reproductor de cassettes u otro de cinta abierta, que vendria a significar lo de cinta abierta. Disculpen la ignorancia ^^.
Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

guille8_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muy buena la información, en el Pdf dice que tiene una entrada para un microfono y otra para un reproductor de cassettes u otro de cinta abierta, que vendria a significar lo de cinta abierta. Disculpen la ignorancia ^^.
> Saludos


La cinta abierta son los antiguos magnetofones de dos carretes que se ven en las películas antiguas y en algunos anticuarios ...jeje


----------



## masterk (Ago 21, 2008)

hola joakiy 

tengo una duda sobre la entena bazuka, el problema es el de las escalerrillas,los separadores, y las distancias de separacion 
entre estos que no lo entiendo bien, para que tu entiendas mejor te adjunto un dibujo, este 
dibujo representa lo que mas o menos entiendo sobre la antena bazuka. 




si el dibujo de lo que entiendo esta incorrecto fabor podrias corregirme o mejor podrias 
poner una foto de la antena bazuka, es que esta antena es para un transmisor estereo con el 
ba1404 al cual le puse etapas amplificadoras y obtuve una potencia de 800mw, probe con un dipolo 
pero la maxima distancia que obtuve fue 400m a un que teoricamente deberia obtener un valor cercano a 1km es por eso 
que me propuse a buscar mejores antenas para fm y me tope con la antena bazuka el cual lei en otros post 
que tenia una buena ganancia y que tu dices similar en ganancia al de la slim jim, en fin para terminar 
deseando que me puedas ayudar, a y una cosita mas abusando de tu gentilesa: 

¿que pasaria si en vez del coxial de 50 ohm de impedancia pusiera uno de 75 ohm? (me refiero en la parte donde se 
realiza el dipolo con el coxial RG8U propuesto por ti, no en la bajada del coaxial)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 21, 2008)

Buenas, aquí os dejo un enlace de como hace una bazoka vertical para distintas frecuencias, espero que os sea interesante

http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=12954

Un saludo


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 6, 2008)

En Internet encontré este programita q calcula todo solo agregando su frecuencia creo q en MHz aquí se los dejos haber si es útil verdaderamente  
          Es para la antena estilo bazooka


----------



## Mario Rocha (Oct 1, 2008)

Excelente información amigos Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 29, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> guille8_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo tengo un grabador de estos... lo tengo de adorno sobre una repisa, pero funciona.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2009)

gente, me topé con una antena cuyo detalle curioso (al menos para mi) es el acoplador gamma del dipolo... es al revez de como hemos visto en dipolos de este tipo posteados en este tema.

Les dejo el link: http://www.hamuniverse.com/n5wvx2m7eleyagi.html


----------



## viczea2002 (Feb 28, 2009)

Transmisor de FM de 18w

Amigos estoy ensamblando el transmisor que esta publicado en el siguiente link de PABLIN, 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm18/index.htm

L1 3 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L2 3 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 10mm) 
L3 1 Vuelta sobre aire de 12mm 
L4 4 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 12mm) 
L5 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L6 1 Vuelta sobre aire de 12mm 
L7 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite tipo HF de 10x5mm 
L8 3 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 8mm) 
L9 1 Vuelta sobre aire de 12mm 
L10 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L11 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L12 7 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 19mm) 
L13 3 Vueltas sobre aire de 13mm (largo 7mm) 

pero tengo un pequeño problemita con la bobina L7, que dice que se debe confeccionar con nucleo de ferrite TIPO HF, no entiendo como es esto alguien me puede ayudar?, ademas cuando dice ferrites de 5X10mm se esta refiriendo a ferrites de 5 mm de espesor por 10mm de largo?

Por otro lado, en el esquema Pablin no dice que numero de alambre debe usarse para confeccionar las bobinas

Espero sus comentarios

viczea2002*[/size]*


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 28, 2009)

hola amigo espero que te salga bien tu trasmisor que estas armando mira con respecto a la bobina l7  me parese que es igual a la de la salida o posiblemente  en el mismo ferrite  dale las vueltas  que segun te indique el diagrama te cuento que yo hice un pequeño trasmisor y las bobinas las hice yo mismo las ferritas las saque de las bobinas  de un radio osea de las  bobinas  de fi las que bienen encapsuladas metalicas  unas cuadradas que bienen de colores  amarillo rojo blanco naranja son los colores y me las ingenie para poder cumplir con las  especificaciones del esquema y  no tengo problemas por que no zumba nada en absoluto  bueno  es todo en cuanto mi comentario   klein1974


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 24, 2009)

Para no crear un nuevo tema, continuo con el hilo de este post.

Hace muchos años que soy radioaficionado, pero ahora se me planteo una duda tan tonta que ni me atrevia a preguntar, pero bue.. se los pregunto.

Estoy por montar una emisora de FM, la planta transmisora se encuentra a las afueras de la ciudad. 
El problema radica en que tengo 40 watts en el transmisor, que para mi ciudad no son suficientes...

Las antenas que mas se usan son la suma de dipolos abiertos (no plegados) por su ganancia  (4 dipolos oscilan en los 8 dbi de ganancia) y buen rendimiento, pero para lo que necesito me es insuficiente tanto por costos en este momento como en altura de la torre.

Los dipolos direccionales (tipo yagui) vienen de varios elementos, cuantos mas elementos mas ganancia.
Dicha ganancia va desde los 3 a 11 dbi, con una sola antena.
Es barata y voy a poder cubrir toda la ciudad, pero direccionalmente.

Mi pregunta es: puedo hacer una suma de direccionales (como los dipolos convencionales) y asi aumentar mas mi ganancia y por consiguiente alcance?

Espero me puedan sacar la duda.

Gracias!


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 25, 2009)

La respuesta es Sí. Las directivas se pueden enfasar igual que dipolos para aumentar la ganancia, al fin y al cabo son dipolos con elementos directores y reflector. De hecho es la mejor opción cuando el emisor está en un lateral de la zona que se desea cubrir y que además la parte trasera hay montañas o campos y no conviene que se pierda emisión hacia donde casi nadie la escuchará.


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 25, 2009)

Gracias por responder.. ahora complico mas   

Se puede poner dos dipolos enfasados hacia un lado y otros dos enfasados en el sentido contrario? o no es conveniente?


Gracias


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 25, 2009)

Todos los elementos radiantes deben estar situados en la misma linea vertical, esta es la norma general. 
Poner antenas por delante y otras por detrás de la torre rompe el diagrama de radiación hacia algo imprevisible. Es decir, influyen en este caso muchos factores y hay que experimentar, porque la cobertura que tendrás puede que sea distinta a la deseada ó incluso nula.
Gusty, para hacer lo que dices, es mejor poner antenas omnidireccionales.


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 25, 2009)

Gracias *Gatxan*, me imagine que podría pasar eso. Como voy a tener 40 watts unicamente y mi intensión es cubrir toda la ciudad, lo ideal seria la direccionales sumadas y cuando suba la potencia, ahi poner una suma de dipolos para ser mas omnidireccional mi cobertura.

Si no es mucha molestia queria sacarme una duda mas (asi le sirve a otros usuarios). En teoria las direccionales tienen mucha ganancia, suponiendo que tengan 9db, con dos direccionales enfasadas tendria en el orden de los 18 db o menos?

Gracias!


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 27, 2009)

En principio sí, es la suma de las ganancias individuales. Aunque el valor exacto depende de la distancia vertical entre cada antena, 3/4 de longitud de onda. Eso puede hacer que tu ganancia real varie un poco si el espaciado no es perfecto.


----------



## richar (Mar 31, 2009)

huy si que soy pesimo probe casi con todas las antenas probadas y no me resulto ninguna  cual es mas facil de realizar


----------



## neox2000 (Mar 31, 2009)

una preguntilla de novato: al final no me ha quedado claro si todos los medidores de roe sirven para cualquier transmisor, si da igual la potencia de watios del transmisor.
estoy probando el medidor jx-350 marca pihernz y no me detecta la roe de un transmisor fm de 5w, seran pocos watios para este medidor? o que puedo estar haciendo mal?

gracias,


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 2, 2009)

buenas noches es que yo cree una antena para mi transmisor de 4w pues es una telecopica añadida con un cable coaxial de 75 ohm pero la diferencia es que use el alabre duro sin la mallita eso alterara algo con la señal y la transmision de este gracias


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 3, 2009)

disculpen otra ves en you tube encontre un video interesante de como hacen la antena doble bazooca con un rg 58 miren el enlace no parece complicada   

YouTube - ANTENA DIPOLO DE MEDIA ONDA


una ¿? el rg 58 puede ser reemplazado por otro gracias


----------



## herx_goth (Abr 3, 2009)

buena noches ...    .....------ disculpen pero...regresando al tema de la  antena GAMA MATCH    ....  no encuentro el calculo para ponerle un reflector .(creo que sera  mejor aun) 


....cual sera la distancia del reflector?  

.....el tamaño del reflector?

calculos

grasiax.....


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 4, 2009)

pues buenas yo construi una antena de media onda dipolo que vi en un video me toca hacer solo son los calculos pero tngo una duda sobre el nucleo del coaxial y la malla 

1 el nucleo debe ir en antena in del transmisor no es cierto?
2 la malla puede ir en negativo del transmisor 

si es asi le s agradeceria la ayuda pero se la pediria especialmente a JOaki joaky que ya veo que el debe ser un experto en estos calculos se lo agradeceria de antemano


----------



## fragy.895 (Abr 21, 2009)

hola, excelente información.

Necesito una antena para un *transmisor de Fm de 1W*, 
estoy confundido con los disenos que presentan. 
quisiera que me ayuden con todo lo que necesito para hacerla.
por favor se lo mas claro posible.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 1, 2009)

GustyArte leí por ahí que las antenas direccionales solo se pueden apilar hasta obtener una cierta ganancia y no más que eso... Me han recomendado mucho el uso de direccionales de 3 a 5 elementos sobre todo si estás a un lado del área de cobertura (como ya se comentó poco antes).

Hasta hace algunos años, todo mundo usaba por aca dipolos abiertos, en suma de cuatro. Luego se comenzaron a ver cada vez menos y aparecieron los dipolos cerrados (plegados)... en el último año comenzamos a ver instalaciones muy raras... para empezar dipolos de banda ancha (me han dicho que no son recomendables porque una roe de 2 ya supone mucha perdida de potencia... sobre todo cuando esta es poca), y también varias estaciones que supuestamente comparten el mismo cable coaxil y el mismo juego de antenas...

Dependiendo de donde te encuentres podrías probar duplicando la altura de torre. Luego, cambiar los dipolos abiertos por dipolos cerrados y si todavía no es suficiente podrías agregar una direccional a tu línea de distribución... y si todavía no es suficiente... aumentar la potencia... o cambiarte a otra frecuencia o mudarte a un mejor lugar.


----------



## GustyArte (May 2, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta!

Es todo un tema en lo que respecta a antenas, cada sistema tiene su pro y contras.

Mi ciudad no es grande, no hay grandes edificios pero si muchas emisoras de fm y por consiguiente el espectro bastante sucio.

Por ese motivo voy a sacrificar alcance (y dbi's) para ganar penetración, por lo tanto voy a usar una formación de dipolos circulares (doble polarización).

Lógicamente que voy a tener que aumentar la potencia, pero tal vez gane en calidad de señal y no tanto en distancia.

Es apasionante el mundo de las antenas en si

Gracias y los sigo leyendo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2009)

Pues tu instalación es buena, solo que no se que altura tenes.

Conozco a un tipo que tiene una FM y tira con 1kw... o sea, tiene 4 lineales de 250w, van enfazados para subir por un mismo coaxil y luego tiene un distribuidor de potencia para las antenas, con lo que teoricamente le llega la misma potencia a cada dipolo. Estos dipolos son una suma de cuatro cerrados y su altura a punta de antena es de unos 30 metros. Como sos de Argentina, asumo que conoces (o al menos te sonará el sistema de ventaña)... bueno, llega desde Bahía Blanca hasta Sierra de la Ventana (unos 100 kms más o menos) sin problemas...

Ahora, otra estación, también de Bahía Blanca, que tenía cuatro dipolos abiertos, 100 watts de potencia y la misma altura llegaba sin problemas hasta sierra de la ventana... luego aumentaron a 350 esa potencia y llegaba mejor... luego cambiaron los dipolos abiertos por una suma de cerrados y ya no llegó más hasta allá... después de un par de años aumentó la altura de torre a 42 metros y cambió las antenas por una formación de ocho dipolos cerrados... ahhh y dos lineales de 600 watts, así que ahora tiene 1,2kw... pero sigue sin cubrir esos 100kms que antes, con la décima parte de esa potencia cubría... es más: lucha por recuperar cobertura a 20 calles...

Así que en esto que tiene que ver con antenas, alturas y potencias, nada está dicho... solo que hay algunos sistemas más populares que otros, que no necesariamente son mejores.

Saludos,

Me interesa tu configuracuión porque tengo misma potencia y mismas antenas...


----------



## GustyArte (May 3, 2009)

Mira, estoy por montar la emisora, no esta nada echo todavía, esta en planificación por eso quiero hacerlo bien de entrada.

Especulo que voy a tener 30 metros de torre y 700 watts, pero voy a iniciar con el exitador de 40 watts inicialmente.

Con la experiencia que me contas, conozco casos similares.

Mi experiencia me enseño que los dipolos plegados (cerrados) no dan buen resultado en lo que respecta a alcance, si los abiertos, son los mejores para cubrir grandes distancias.

Los circulares estan pensados mas que nada para grandes ciudades donde se necesita buena penetración de señal, debido a interferencias de otras emisoras y los edificios en si.
La contra del sistema es que no tienen mucha ganancia (3db en una suma de 4) y se necesita mucha potencia.

Depende de lo que uno quiere lograr, si comercialmente sirve tener gran alcance o buena señal todo el tiempo en la ciudad.

Un amigo tiene una emisora de 300 watts con una simple "paragua" y cubre perfectamente toda la ciudad, pero siempre falta un poco de señal.

Otra cosa, un metro mas en torre hace diferencia en alcance, tal vez alguno no lo note, pero es asi


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 3, 2009)

che, y hacer conciencia en el oyente? digo, en vez de vos aumentar tu potencia para mejorar tu transmisión, por qué no mejor alentar al oyente para mejorar su recepción? Los aparatos modernos tienen dos antenas: un loop para am y un cable que hace de dipolo simple para fm... pero la gente no la suele usar... yo tengo un aiwa nsx-s555 al que le puse una antena direccional y la verdad que parece magia! y eso que la antena que estoy usando no es la adecuada: es de 5 elementos para canal 9, creo (el dipolo es cerrado y tiene 72cm de longitud).

Ya varios veteranos de la radio local me comentaron que con 25 watts llegaban hasta monte hermoso.. por qué ahora se necesita aumetar entre 20 y 40 veces esa potencia?

Yo tengo un equipo de 40w, y otra de cuatro dipolos abiertos. Tengo una torre de 3 tramos de 6 metros cada uno y pensaba instalarla sobre un techo de 3 metros... así que con 21 metros de altura y usando solo dos de los cuatro dipolos me prgunto si cubriré 5 kilómetros... más allá del verso del vendedor, nos topamos con una cuestión de realidad que va más allá de nuestra voluntad.

Ejemplo... (en otra banda, pero igual de curioso) esos satelites de aficionados, por ejemplo el LUSAT-1 transmite a 822km de altura con menos de 1watt y se lo puede escuchar clarito con una antena direccional y en el peor de los casos será necesario un pequeño amplificador para la recepción.


----------



## GustyArte (May 4, 2009)

> che, y hacer conciencia en el oyente?


Seria lo ideal, pero poco practico   . 
La diversidad de receptores que hay en el mercado, sobre todo los personales como mp3's, telefonos celulares van tomando cada vez mas fuerza y no son receptores que tengan buen recepcion, sobre todo el tipo de antena que usan (el mismo cable del audifono) etc. eso dificulta mas a lo que respecta transmitir una buena señal.

Como bien decis antes con 25W se cubrian buenas distancias pero todo fue aumentando, las edificaciones, torres, mas emisoras, el espectro en si mas sucio y cada vez se necesita mas potencia para cubrir bien.
Esperemos no llegar un dia a necesitas 10 Kw para cubrir una ciudad pequeña, todo por la cantidad de emisoras y edificaciones.

Con lo que decis de tu equipo de 40, creo que deberias poner la suma completa de 4 dipolos, vas a tener mas ganancia que con 2
5 Kilómetros vas a cubrir creo yo, excepto que estes en Capital Federal, ahi ni 1 kilometro cubris    

En mi caso como te decia, prefiero tener una señal excelente, que este donde este la antena del receptor la radio se capte bien, para eso tengo que aumentar la potencia y poner dipolos circulares  = el doble de gasto


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 4, 2009)

como se puede saber que potencia banca una antena?


----------



## GustyArte (May 4, 2009)

Exactamente no te se decir, pero los dipolos que eh visto, por ejemplo los abiertos, la mayoría soportan hasta 500 watts, usan como puente gamma rg213, calculo que para mayores potencias cambia el dielectrico del coaxil, conector y sobre todo el aluminio del dipolo en si.

Tambien el divisor de potencia (arnes), de bajas potencias se usan con coaxil

Para mas potencia, mas robusta la construccion de la antena.

Vos tenes circulares?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2009)

no se cuando decimos circulares nos referimos a lo mismo... las antenas que tengo son: 4 dipolos abiertos made in vaya uno a saber y cuatro cerrados nhc. Si por circular te referis a la antena que se trata en otro tema de este foro (esa que parece un porta vaso gigante), una vez la hice y me dió buen resltado.


----------



## GustyArte (May 5, 2009)

> Si por circular te referis a la antena que se trata en otro tema de este foro (esa que parece un porta vaso gigante), una vez la hice y me dió buen resltado.


La misma   , las tenes todavia?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2009)

ya no  se convirtió en vaya uno a saber qué.

Veo que la Slim Jim se está haciendo cada vez más popular, sobre todo en la banda de 3 metros y en estaciones de UHF... así que será cuestión de probar... Voy a intentar hacer una con partes extensibles para ver si se puede ajustar sin recortes.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (May 5, 2009)

por que se complican la vida con tanto calculo la antena ideal para fm es la dipolo de onda media eso si bien hecha con calculos y todo y un buen amplificador no es por ofender pero se complican mucho yo en cambio ya estoy por terminar un transmisor con amplificador y antena y empleando en rg58u y con sus calculossacadois de una revista muy pronto hare el ema de este proyecto


----------



## yanis_241088 (May 5, 2009)

y para una dipolo con una frecuencia de 150.15MHz cuales serian las medidas
o como se sacan las medidas para cada frecuencia


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2009)

yanis_241088, 300/f(mhz) es la longitud de onda... en tu caso te daría 1,99,8 metros y como los dipolos de los que hablamos son de 1/2 onda... la longitud es la mitad (le restas 1/4 a cada extremo)... o sea que te queda en 0,99,9 metros (1 metro, bah!), luego queda en prueba y error el tema del transformador de acople... un poco más largo, un poco más corto, el puente más arriba, más abajo... con un roimetro te vas a orientar bien.


----------



## mcrven (May 6, 2009)

Cha pibe, DJ... Andás como el bife, vyelta y vuelta, término medio o por ahí.

Saludos:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2009)

jaja es que no se si habrá alguna manera de calcularlo... así que probamos para un lado y para otro jeje


----------



## herx_goth (May 12, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> jaja es que no se si habrá alguna manera de calcularlo... así que probamos para un lado y para otro jeje



hola Glen

 ya termine mi antena gama match, pero quiero hacerla directiva,  quiero ponerle un reflectro cual sera su calculo 
graias por la respuesta


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 12, 2009)

De toda la información que hay sobre antenas direccionales, no hay dos que digan lo mismo respecto al espacio entre elementos (al menos de los que yo haya encontrado), pero todos coinciden en que el reflector debe ser un 5% más largo que el dipolo y los directores un 5% más cortos que el dipolo. 

En una búsqueda rápida encontré esto: http://personales.ya.com/30sd412/Antena Yagi FM.htm Dice que el espacio entre elementos es de 0,2 λ


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

ya me leí las reglas del foro... sin embargo me tomo la libertad de postear este mensaje... que cuiqui me pegué cuando me llegó la notificación de nueva respuesta al tema y al ingresar desde la url dada en el mail apareció el cartel de que el tema fue removido jeje no es la primera vez que pasa... ya me han llegado incluso notificaciones de nuevos mensajes privados que al buscarlos, no estan... lo mismo con determinados usuarios...


----------



## moises calderon (May 14, 2009)

Hola amigo herx_goth, adjunto envio un dibujo con algunos datos, para calcular la longitud del dipolo utiliza la formula : 142.5 /Fo, para el reflector le adicionas el 5%, y para el director 5% menos, cualquier ayuda estoy a tus ordenes, espero te sirva, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## herx_goth (May 15, 2009)

moises calderon dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo herx_goth, adjunto envio un dibujo con algunos datos, para calcular la longitud del dipolo utiliza la formula : 142.5 /Fo, para el reflector le adicionas el 5%, y para el director 5% menos, cualquier ayuda estoy a tus ordenes, espero te sirva, un abrazo
> moises calderon



gracias ... 
pero aun no me queda claro el calculo de la distancia entre los elementos (director y reflector, respecto al elemento exitado)

 gracias...... por responder............


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 15, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> En una búsqueda rápida encontré esto: http://personales.ya.com/30sd412/Antena Yagi FM.htm Dice que el espacio entre elementos es de 0,2 λ



o sea...

[300/Fo]/5 = ESPACIO ENTRE ELEMENTOS (en centímetros)

esa formula la razoné recien jeje no se si esté bien, pero me da un número coherente, así que asumo funciona...


----------



## herx_goth (May 20, 2009)

creo qu es asi


0.2(300/fo)   para el reflector  y por 0.1 para el director.......


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 20, 2009)

El diseño de antena que está en la página que te pasé tiene el doble de espacio entre el reflector y el dipolo que entre el dipolo y el primer director... que es lo que comentas... sin embargo, el artículo dice que si entre en vez de espaciar los directores a 0,1λ lo haces a 0,2λ la antena tiene mayor ganacia.

De cualquier manera, aca hice un dibujito (no a escala, claro) con 0,1λ entre elementos directores.

Por ejemplo, para 100 Mhz en una antena de tres elementos las medidas en metros serían:

I = 1.425
R = 1.496
D = 1.357
E1 = 0.60
E2 = 0.30
E3, E4, En = E2

El boom lo sacas por necesidad y descarte, aunque supongo que también hay forma de calcularlo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 28, 2009)

En algún post anterior dije que me parecía que el cable que lleva dentro del acoplador gamma no es RG213... así que bueno... vaya ahora mi fe de errata porque en un tubo de aluminio de 10mm de diametro y 1mm (0,9) de espesor entró perfectamente bien.

Les dejo algunas fotitos de la antena que hice. El caño del dipolo es de 3/4" x 1,2mm; el caño del boom es de 1" x 1,5mm y el caño del condensador es de 10mm x 0.9mm. El resto de las medidas son como la de los planos posteados durante todo el tema. Las tapitas de plástico se las puse para evitar que entre agua y porque me parecieron bonitas... y la grampa en U para sujetarla a un mastil tipo caño... anque la verdad no me parece que se quede muy firme... ya resolveré como sujetarla mejor. El puente es un pedacito de caño de 10mm de diametro asegurado sólo por los precintos plásticos... quedó firme.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola gente. 

Estoy en el plan de construir una emisora FM.

En las  emiciones de prueba es posible que se transmita a 20w o 40w o con la primera version de la etapa amplificadora lista, entregando 360W de potencia.

El problema es que nose que antena construir ni encuentro un manual adecuado

Tambien me preguntaba que limita la potencia de una antena, por ejemplo la antena que ponen en el primer post de este tema tiene un soporte maximo de 200W de potencia, que limita eso y como se puede cambiar para lograr usar mas potencia?

Si sirve de algo mi ciudad esta dentro de un valle y en si la ciudad es grande.

El objetivo seria ir modificando el transmitor para irle agregando mas potencia en cuanto se vea la necesidad de esta mejora o por el simple hecho de tener mayor cobertura.

PD: Aun no entiendo bien en si que es el Dipolo, cual es su funcion y que define su construccion y como se construye, haver si me pueden colaborar con esto tambien

Un saludo y espero me haya echo entender


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola, como te va.. voy a tratar de ayudarte en lo que necesitas.

Primero que nada, si tu ciudad es muy densamente poblada con muchos edificios, muchas emisoras, etc te conviene armar dipolos de polarizacion circular.

Con esos dipolos se logra mayor penetracion en este tipo de condiciones.
La contra de este sistema es su baja ganancia, una formacion de 4 dipolos anda en el orden de los 4db.

Esa perdida de ganancia siempre se compensa con mayor potencia en el equipo.

Esas antenas se usan a partir de 1000 watts en adelante.

Si no vas a usar mas de 360 watts como decis, te recomiendo los dipolos abiertos, una formación de 4.

Otra alternativa son las slims jims, muy populares, con muchos planos y alta ganancia.

En este post estan los planos para todas las antenas que te nombre, circular, dipolo abierto, slim jim..

Con respecto a lo que soporta la antena en potencia, lo que cambia es el conector, para potencias mayores de 300 se suele usar de 1/2".

Yo te recomiendo que uses una formación de 4 dipolos abiertos, para poder colocarlos tenes que hacer un divisor de potencia (arnes).
El divisor lo que hace es adaptar la impedancia para cada antena (50 ohms) y divide la potencia, entonces:
360w/4 =90watts por dipolo.
Con esto te quiero decir que un dipolo con un conector uhf común (como los posteados) te va a funcionar mas que bien.

Tambien hay en el foro post con planitos y calculos para hacer el divisor de potencia.

Cualquier duda.. aqui estamos


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola y muchas gracias por responder.

En mi ciudad  hay muchos edificios, casas y frecuencias de radio activas entre ellas frecuencias de radio, emisoras AM FM, Frecuencias independientes de personas. la frecuencia en la que pienso transmitir (88.4MHz) esta desocupada totalmente, por lo general en todas las frecuencias que busque si son del tipo XXX.5 ejemplo 104.5 99.5 la frecuencia esta libre, pero prefiero transmitir en 88.4MHz porque toda la banda de los 88MHz esta libre. 

Como te digo, no tengo ningun tipo de experiencia armando antenas, y mucho menos dipolos, nise de que material estan hechos, pero supongo que el dipolo es la parte de la antena encargada de enviar la señal.

En este foro solo he visto la construccion de la antena Slim Jim pero por lo que veo es que tiene el problema que no tiene buena ganancia verticalmente. 

si puedes postea los planos y la guia de construccion de los dos tipos de dipolos que mencionas, inicialmente no creo que pueda transmitir con 1Kw, pero despues en alguna mejora del transmisor podria considerar llegar a transmitir a mas de 1Kw.

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 30, 2009)

> En mi ciudad hay muchos edificios, casas y frecuencias de radio activas entre ellas frecuencias de radio, emisoras AM FM, Frecuencias independientes de personas


 Para ver que tipo de antena a utilizar, hay que estudiar varias cosas, ubicacion de la emisora (graficamente), altura de la torre, topografia del terreno, etc. No es un tema sencillo si uno quiere que rinda realmente la emisora.



> En este foro solo he visto la construccion de la antena Slim Jim pero por lo que veo es que tiene el problema que no tiene buena ganancia verticalmente.


 Quien dijo eso? una de sus mejores carateristicas es la propagacion vertical, haciendola excelente para fm, ya que no requiere de plano de tierra.
Para seguir avanzando en el tema de las antenas, te recomiendo que leas mucho, investigues, asi se te clarifica mas el tema, con eso vas a saber que tipo de antena te conviene mas, no existen antenas magicas, cada una tiene una caracteristica diferente.

Mira este link: http://www.solred.com.ar/solvegj/radio/notas/fmconcep.htm
Ahi tenes mucha información, enfase de dipolos, etc
Te recomiendo que lo leas

Aca tenes los planos para un dipolo circular:
http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_Circular_FM.htm

Este un dipolo con gamma match abierto (recomendado):
http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_FM.htm

Saludos!


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> > En mi ciudad hay muchos edificios, casas y frecuencias de radio activas entre ellas frecuencias de radio, emisoras AM FM, Frecuencias independientes de personas
> 
> 
> Para ver que tipo de antena a utilizar, hay que estudiar varias cosas, ubicacion de la emisora (graficamente), altura de la torre, topografia del terreno, etc. No es un tema sencillo si uno quiere que rinda realmente la emisora.
> ...



la antena estara a mas o menos 30  o 40 metros del suelo.

la antena entonces tiene que estar hecha de un tubo de cobre? (lo pregunto porque en este link:http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf no especifican el material usado), tambien me gustaria que me colaboraran con los materiales para hacer esta antena http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf 

ya que lo unico que distinngo es que esta lleva un socket SO 239 al que se conecta un cable coaxial RG 213, pero no dice si del otro lado del conector SO 239 debe salir un cable que iria soldado a la antena, ni nada por el estilo, ademas de que tampoco dice de que material se construye la antena


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 30, 2009)

Cobre o Aluminio se utilizan, sobre el resto busca en el foro, se trato el tema.
En el dipolo vertical, del otro lado del conector va el dielectrico del coaxil, dentro de un tubo (gamma), va soldado al vivo del conector (el coaxil, no el tubo)

Fijate en google, vas a encontrar muchas images y vas a entender


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 30, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> Cobre o Aluminio se utilizan, sobre el resto busca en el foro, se trato el tema.
> En el dipolo vertical, del otro lado del conector va el dielectrico del coaxil, dentro de un tubo (gamma), va soldado al vivo del conector (el coaxil, no el tubo)
> 
> Fijate en google, vas a encontrar muchas images y vas a entender



Hola. 

estuve buscando información sobre la  construccion de una antena ANTENA DIPOLO CIRCULAR DE 1/2  y no encontre mayor cosa, solo que da mejores resultador construyendola de cobre y entre mas Watts entregue el transmisor mejor respuesta va a tener este tipo de antena.

pero no encontre nada sobre la construccion de la misma, ni los materiales que se usan para la construccion de esta y mucho menos como se realizan las conexiones de la antena. Algun manual o tutorial recomendado?

basicamente estoy perdido en esta parte:

la conexion de la antena seria algo asi:

cable coaxial - socket SO 239 - ¿?¿?¿ - Dipolo

que va en los interrogantes?

otra cosa que no entiendo es por ejemplo cuando dicen: una antena para una radio de 100mhz o para 40 Metros o algo asi a que se refieren? ops:


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 1, 2009)

En la pagina que te pase dice las medidas, no se cual es tu duda. El cobre es mejor conductor que el aluminio, pero tiene sus contras, mas pesado, mas caro, se sulfata, etc.



> cable coaxial - socket SO 239 - ¿?¿?¿ - Dipolo


Si pones un solo dipolo, los interrogantes no van, pero si pones dos, cuatro hasta ocho dipolos (van de a pares) seria asi:
cable coaxial - conector SO 239 - divisor de enfase (arnes) - dipolos



> otra cosa que no entiendo es por ejemplo cuando dicen: una antena para una radio de 100mhz o para 40 Metros o algo asi a que se refieren?


40 metros, 80 metros, 160 metros, etc son bandas de radioaficionados.
Cuando se dice *metros*, se refiere a la longitud de onda respecto a la frecuencia, por ejemplo para la banda de 40 metros es de 7000 a 7300 mhz, en el caso de FM seria banda de 3 metros, en VHF banda de 2 metros, etc

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoría:Radioafición


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 1, 2009)

Coincide con GustyArte! además, ayer fui a instalar una antena 'provisoria' para una fm de Punta Alta... usé cable RG58 y sólo un dipolo abierto (postee las fotos en detalle). Con unos 12 metros de altura total y 100w de potencia cubrimos unos 6km, que podrían ser más si no fuera porque una emisora de Bahía Blanca la tapa... asumo que sale con más de 1kw.

Pensé en agregar un segundo dipolo para obtener 3db, pero ahí es donde se presenta esto de que X potencia es dividia en N dipolos y no se si al final ayude o perjudique.

Les comento una cosa que me pareció rara... como el transmisor de esta gente metia mucho ruido seguramente proveniente del oscilador, probamos alejarlo de los equipos de audio, la pc, etc. Para no abrirlo probé con un transmisor mío y el sonido era bien bonito... así que no era por cercanía... (igual no le metí mano a ese tx)... lo que me pareció raro fue que mi transmisor estaba en una frecuencia 9mhz por debajo de la sintonizada en la antena y no me tiro ni roe ni me tiro abajo la potencia. Será porque sólo estaba usando un dipolo y no una suma que necesariamente debe compensar la longitud de onda?

Una cosa más, veo los distribuidores de potencia para FM y la verdad me quedan muchas dudas... así que me puse a ver un viejo enfase que tengo tirado en el galpon... este tiene los empalmes hechos dentro de una cajita de cobre (adjunto foto)... así que me preguntaba y se pueden usar esos splitters que vienen para tv que dicen funcionar de 5 a 900 mhz.


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 1, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> En la pagina que te pase dice las medidas, no se cual es tu duda. El cobre es mejor conductor que el aluminio, pero tiene sus contras, mas pesado, mas caro, se sulfata, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por aclararme mi longitud de onda para la antena 1/2 de onda es de 1.69 metros (300/88.4)/2 = 1.69metros (88.4) es en la frecuencia que pienso transmitir.

lo de los interrogante me referia a los siguiente, el cable coaxial llega a un conector SO 239 en la antena, pero la otra punta del conector SO 239 a que parte del dipolo iria conectado y con que iria conectado para que el dipolo pueda irradiar?

Me refiero a esto que la flecha roja señala 

A continuacion les mostrare un dibujo de lo que creo deben ser las medidas de una antena de dipolo circular de 1/2 onda


Pero aun asi hay partes que aun no logro entender de las medidas como por ejemplo esta:


Cuanto mediria el mastil al que le puse los signos de interrogacion?

Porque en ese dibujo la medida de los tubos verticales la empiezan a marcar despues de esa union? eso significa que mis medidas estan malas?
una pregunta abierta, cuando tu dices esto 


> Cuando se dice *metros*, se refiere a la longitud de onda respecto a la frecuencia, por ejemplo para la banda de 40 metros es de 7000 a 7300 mhz


ya no estariamos hablando de antenas UHF ?


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 1, 2009)

Vamos por parte   



> Pensé en agregar un segundo dipolo para obtener 3db, pero ahí es donde se presenta esto de que X potencia es dividia en N dipolos y no se si al final ayude o perjudique.


No le va a perjudicar nunca si los dipolos estan bien ajustados como la linea de enfase, si esta todo correcto vas a tener la misma potencia en los dipolos, mas ganancia y por ende lo que se llama potencia aparente, que muchos creen que una antena aumenta la potencia (groso error) ya que es imposible que lo haga, lo que si hace es potenciar el lóbulo de radiación de una forma que se aprovecha mas la potencia emitida, de ahi los db de ganancia y lo bueno o malo de cada diseño.



> o que me pareció raro fue que mi transmisor estaba en una frecuencia 9mhz por debajo de la sintonizada en la antena y no me tiro ni roe ni me tiro abajo la potencia. Será porque sólo estaba usando un dipolo y no una suma que necesariamente debe compensar la longitud de onda?


antena magica?   .. si lo armaste vos al dipolo y lo ajustaste en otra frecuencia, a lo mejor coincidio justo la longitud de onda con el largo del coaxil.. pero me parece muy extraño ya que usaste rg58.. y es un desastre en perdidas, pero no asi en roe.. cosas de rf no?   



> Una cosa más, veo los distribuidores de potencia para FM y la verdad me quedan muchas dudas... así que me puse a ver un viejo enfase que tengo tirado en el galpon... este tiene los empalmes hechos dentro de una cajita de cobre (adjunto foto)... así que me preguntaba y se pueden usar esos splitters que vienen para tv que dicen funcionar de 5 a 900 mhz.


Que foto????? te olvidaste de subirla   
El empalme del enfasador podes hacerlo dentro de esas cajitas, lo unico que se usa es el gabinete, lo que mas importa aca es la impedancia del coaxil y el largo, o sea 1/4 de onda en la frecuencia que vas a trabajar.
Ojo que cada modelo de coaxil tiene un valor de propagacion.. hay que tener cuidado con eso.



> lo de los interrogante me referia a los siguiente, el cable coaxial llega a un conector SO 239 en la antena, pero la otra punta del conector SO 239 a que parte del dipolo iria conectado y con que iria conectado para que el dipolo pueda irradiar?


Yo te conteste del dipolo abierto, vos me preguntabas por el circular.. ahi es otra cosa   
Bueno ahi lleva una cinta de cobre o aluminio, que va con una abrazadera al circulo del dipolo, vos cuando la moves hacia los lados, lo que logras es ajusta la impedancia.. y con el largo del dipolo, la resonancia.

No te preocupes tanto por el largo del dipolo, mira la tabla y armalo de manera tal que puedas variar la altura del dipolo, asi lo ajustas correctamente (con un wattimetro - roimetro)



> Cuanto mediria el mastil al que le puse los signos de interrogacion?
> 
> Porque en ese dibujo la medida de los tubos verticales la empiezan a marcar despues de esa union? eso significa que mis medidas estan malas?


Eso esta en el link que te pase! parece que te emocionas y pasas por alto muchas cosas eh!   
Te adjunto la imagen tambien



> ya no estariamos hablando de antenas UHF ?


Perdon ahi fue error mio, no son Mhz sino *Khz*, un desliz por apurado  ops:


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 1, 2009)

haver si entendi para intentar armar alguna parte de la antena el dia de hoy   

Despues del conector SO 239 va un cable que va hacia una abrazadera que esta en el dipolo, la cual por adentro lleva cinta de cobre que hace contacto con el dipolo, moviendo la abrazadera se logra ajustar la impedancia

esta bien eso?




> No te preocupes tanto por el largo del dipolo, mira la tabla y armalo de manera tal que puedas variar la altura del dipolo, asi lo ajustas correctamente (con un wattimetro - roimetro)



envezde tener un dipolo fijo, puedo poner una seccion para ajustar la altura de los tubos de resonancia y ajustarlo correctamente?

para ajustar el ROE puedo usar un roimetro - wattimetro y este se ajusta moviendo la resonancia de la antena, cual es el valor correcto?


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 1, 2009)

> Despues del conector SO 239 va un cable que va hacia una abrazadera que esta en el dipolo, la cual por adentro lleva cinta de cobre que hace contacto con el dipolo, moviendo la abrazadera se logra ajustar la impedancia


 No, va una cinta de cobre preferentemente.. o sea, hablando mal, haces un cortocircuito en la antena, en realidad en rf no existen los cortocircuitos.
Fijate la imagen o busca en google imagenes, ahi te vas a dar cuenta.. es una tontera.



> envezde tener un dipolo fijo, puedo poner una seccion para ajustar la altura de los tubos de resonancia y ajustarlo correctamente?


Asi es amigo, asi esta en el plano que te pase.



> para ajustar el ROE puedo usar un roimetro - wattimetro y este se ajusta moviendo la resonancia de la antena, cual es el valor correcto?


 Con el instrumento ajustas dos cosas, la resonancia (variando la altura del dipolo) y la impedancia, cercana a 50 ohms (con la cinta de cobre). El valor correcto es inexacto, para eso tenes que variar la altura del dipolo y mover la cinta, pero usa de guia la tabla.

Suerte!


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 1, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> > Despues del conector SO 239 va un cable que va hacia una abrazadera que esta en el dipolo, la cual por adentro lleva cinta de cobre que hace contacto con el dipolo, moviendo la abrazadera se logra ajustar la impedancia
> 
> 
> No, va una cinta de cobre preferentemente.. o sea, hablando mal, haces un cortocircuito en la antena, en realidad en rf no existen los cortocircuitos.
> ...



Unas preguntas, cual es el diametro del tubo que hay que usar para hacer el dipolo? el diametro es el mismo para un dipolo en cobre y otro en aluminio? (si no son los mismos serian tan amables de darme el diametro de cada uno)



> No, va una cinta de cobre preferentemente.. o sea, hablando mal, haces un cortocircuito en la antena, en realidad en rf no existen los cortocircuitos.
> Fijate la imagen o busca en google imagenes, ahi te vas a dar cuenta.. es una tontera.



entonces la cinta de cobre no es necesaria? simplemente teniendo la diadema, abrazadera o como le llamen, al tenerla haciendo contacto con el dipolo es suficiente?

les comento una situacion:

mi ciudad no esta cerca al mar por lo que el efecto de la sal sobre la antena no me preocupa.
lo que me preocupa es el efecto que las lluvias pueden tener sobre la antena, inicialmente no estoy seguro si la voy a hacer de cobre o aluminio, peor opto mas por aluminio.

Tambien me preocupan los rayos.la antena va a estar sobre un techo a 6 pisos de altura mas el mastil, en total serian entre 30 y 40 metros de altura, en el techo hay 1 o 2 pararayos, no estoy seguro de si son 1 o 2 o mas, como seguramente la antena estara a mas altura que ellos, me preocupa que le caiga un rayo a la antena y me destruya todo el equipo, que podria usar para prevenir esto?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pepito.... haz la antena de tubo de cobre o bronce de 1/2 pulgada o 12 milimetros de diametro; la cinta o platina la haces del mismo tubo cortas por la mitas un trozo de 30 cm y lo aplanas luego sacas una tira de 12 mm. usa un conector del tipo "N" de buena calidad.

debes colocar los pararayos mas arriba de la antena, nunca por debajo de esta, conectalos a un buen pozo de tierra con un cable No. 6 por lo menos (el pozo de tierra debe de ser una malla de 4 varillas de cobre de 2.5 m. de largo por 12mm. de diametro, puede ser el mismo tubo de cobre de las antenas, enterradas en el suelo y separadas unos 5m. una de la otra, unidas por un cable de cobre forrado No. 6),


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 2, 2009)

Pulsar71, el aluminio me parece mejor material ya que es más liviano y no se oxida.

Ahora, para no generar confusión respecto a las fichas empleadas en estas aplicaciones, dejo algunas fotitos que encontré por la red. Las primeras dos son fichas PL259 y las ultimas dos son los conectores tipo N... pensé en aclarar esto porque ya me comí el garrón de pedir fichas tipo N y al llegar a mi casa y sacarlas de la bolsita no eran las que esperaba y la verdad no entraban ni a martillazos jajja


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 2, 2009)

Esta en lo correcto lo que respondio Pulsar71, tambien DJ_Glenn. Preferentemente se usa aluminio, pero se puede usar cobre o tambien, acero inoxidable, pero el peso aumenta considerablemente.

Sobre el pararrayos tambien esta correcto

Aca te dejo una imagen de un dipolo circular, asi tenes una idea como va armado mas o menos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 2, 2009)

bueno DJ , Yo siempre he usado cobre o bronce para mis antenas, son casi eternas, las mias tengo trabajando por mas de 30 años, las bajo cada 5 años para hacerles su mantenimiento y luego las vuelvo a colocar. en cambio el aluminio se vuelve polvo con el tiempo y debes hacer unas nuevas cada 5 años en climas secos. 
No te recomiendo usar aluminio anodizado, es mal conductor y te sera muy dificil sintonizar la antena, pues el efecto pelicular se ve afectado.

En cuanto a los conectores tipo "N" pidelos derechos, porque los hay izquierdos y asegurate al momento de comprarlos que sean tal para cual, pues ellos tienen menos perdidas que los descontinuados PL259, estos solo sirven para CB


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Pepito.... haz la antena de tubo de cobre o bronce de 1/2 pulgada o 12 milimetros de diametro; la cinta o platina la haces del mismo tubo cortas por la mitas un trozo de 30 cm y lo aplanas luego sacas una tira de 12 mm. usa un conector del tipo "N" de buena calidad.



Voy a decir lo que entendi haver si necesito cambiar algo:

corto un tubo de cobre o aluminio sobrante pero del mismo que se uso en la antena por la mitad, luego con algo lo aplano, un extremo de esto iria soldado al conector donde llega el cable coaxial del transmisor, y el otro extremo de la cinta va conectado a la abrazadera.

Pero ahora me confundi con esto de los conectores:

deberia ser asi?:

del lugar donde sale la señal se usa un conector pl hembra (me imagino que un SO 239), y en el cable coaxial se usa un conector PL macho para conectarse al PL Hembra, a donde va a llegar la señal se usa un conector n hembra y en el cable coaxial se usa un conector N macho?

me imagino que los sockets a donde llega el cable seran del tipo SO 239 o no?

por ultimo: la antena que puso gustiarte que es lo que tiene en las puntas?
saludos y gracias por la ayuda:


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Pepito.... haz la antena de tubo de cobre o bronce de 1/2 pulgada o 12 milimetros de diametro; la cinta o platina la haces del mismo tubo cortas por la mitas un trozo de 30 cm y lo aplanas luego sacas una tira de 12 mm. usa un conector del tipo "N" de buena calidad.



Voy a decir lo que entendi haver si necesito cambiar algo:

corto un tubo de cobre o aluminio sobrante pero del mismo que se uso en la antena por la mitad, luego con algo lo aplano, un extremo de esto iria soldado al conector donde llega el cable coaxial del transmisor, y el otro extremo de la cinta va conectado a la abrazadera.

Pero ahora me confundi con esto de los conectores:

deberia ser asi?:

del lugar donde sale la señal se usa un conector pl hembra (me imagino que un SO 239), y en el cable coaxial se usa un conector PL macho para conectarse al PL Hembra, a donde va a llegar la señal se usa un conector n hembra y en el cable coaxial se usa un conector N macho?

me imagino que los sockets a donde llega el cable seran del tipo SO 239 o no?

por ultimo: la antena que puso gustiarte que es lo que tiene en las puntas?
saludos y gracias por la ayuda:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 2, 2009)

o sea, que entre un dipolo abierto, el rg58 y las dos fichas pl lo unico que tengo son perdidas? de cualquier manera, no me parece critico, menos aun tratandose de una instalación de baja potencia y menos todavía por ser instalación provisoria.

A proposito, cuando dije que el transmisor era de 100w, me parece que son cosas del vendedor porque el transistor de salida es un mrf247 y no me late que tire más de 50 o 60w.

Por tanto, teniendo en cuenta la supuesta baja calidad de la instalación (que a mi gusto quedó bastante bien), la poca potencia del equipo y que en la misma frecuencia empuja una emisora con 1kw a menos de 30km, yo creo que los resultados obtenidos son más que satisfactorios. Ustedes que piensan?


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 3, 2009)

no dejemos olvidado este foro, porfavor recuerden colaborarme en lo que puedan en lo que puse en el post numero 140 de la anterior pagina

saludos y gracias por la ayuda que me han venido dando


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

pepito.... olvidate de los conectores SO239 y PL259, usa todos los conectores del tipo "N" macho y hembra y usa cable RG8 o RG213 te ahorraras un dolor de cabeza.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 4, 2009)

josehf34, es cierto lo que dice Pulsar71. Si pensas en una instalación fija que no vas a tocar por un muy buen tiempo, vale la pena invertir en estos conectores y cables. En cambio, si lo que pretendes es una instalación provisoria (algunos meses tal vez) y sin muchos animos de crecer o que tenes intensiónes de meterle mucha mano, comprá barato.


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 4, 2009)

DJ Glenn la idea seria estar cambiando la antena cada cierto tiempo, por ejemplo empezar con una de 1 dipolo y luego ir haciendo pruebas con una de mas dipolos, el cable que mas facil puedo conseguir es el RG 6 (no me convence) y el RG 58 con estas especificaciones: RECUBRIMIENTO EN PVC 95% DE MALLA EN COBRE. IMPEDANCIA 50 OHMIOS. CAPACITANCIA NOMINAL 31,8 PF/FT.  
ATENUACIÓN NOMINAL: (1MHZ - 0,42 DB/100FP), (10 MHZ - 1,50 DB/100FP),(100MHZ - 5,40 DB/100FP), ( 500 MHZ - 13,96 DB/100FP)
APLICACIÓN: EXTENSIÓN DE ANTENAS DE CELULAR, Antenas de alta sensibilidad, Antenas transmisiónes comerciales UHF, VHF, Aplicacion para transmisiónes de señales, interconexiones de alta sensibilidad.

entonces lo mas recomendable es usar los conectores n hembra y n macho para realizar las conexiones?

Estos son los conectores que mas facil he podido conseguir:
Conector PL259 Macho para RG8

Reductor para PL259 RG-58
*
Tipo N Hembra para Soldar RG-58

Tipo N Macho para Soldar RG-58 *


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Josefin
si piensas hacer crecer el sistema de antenas, debes usar cable RG213 de 50 OHms, porque cuando coloques mas de dos dipolos necesitaras hacer los divisores de fase con cable de 75 OHms como el RG11 y te sera mas facil,  menos problematico y mas barato, de lo contrario haras un doble gasto en el futuro.
Cuando compres los cables coaxiales para transmision, verifica que tengan la malla bien tupida, son mas caros por metro;  no sirven los que tienen la malla rala aunque son mas baratos.

El cable RG6 no sirve para transmisores solo sirve para señal de cable de television; el RG58 sirve para HF o instalaciones temporales de VHF, no es aconsejable para lo que pretendes hacer.
En cuanto a los conectores debes usar los del tipo "N" busca de la marca Amphenol, una vez que los montes en los cables los cubres con cinta autovulcanizante o tubo termoretractil, igual el conector de la antena que esta a la intemperie, creeme te ahorraras dolores de cabeza y no malgastaras tu dinero.


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 4, 2009)

Ojo con los coaxiles, aparte de ser importante la antena, el coaxil es fundamental

Fijence este link, un calculador de perdidas de coaxiles, muy util

http://www.ocarc.ca/coax.htm


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 4, 2009)

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> Josefin
> si piensas hacer crecer el sistema de antenas, debes usar cable RG213 de 50 OHms, porque cuando coloques mas de dos dipolos necesitaras hacer los divisores de fase con cable de 75 OHms como el RG11 y te sera mas facil,  menos problematico y mas barato, de lo contrario haras un doble gasto en el futuro.
> Cuando compres los cables coaxiales para transmision, verifica que tengan la malla bien tupida, son mas caros por metro;  no sirven los que tienen la malla rala aunque son mas baratos.
> 
> ...



lo que pasa es que los cables que mas facil he visto que se consiguen en las tiendas de electronica que he visitado es el RG & (que como ya dijeron antes no sirve) y el RG 58, no he podido encontrar el RG 213.

Los conectores n macho y hembra que puse todos son marca amphenol, en la tienda de electronica dicen que la principal diferencia de estos conectores con unos genericos es que tienen menos perdida.

Esos amphenol que puse ahi dice para soldar RG 58, tendria que conseguir unos para soldar RG 213?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 4, 2009)

Si dicen que son para soldar RG58 no vas a poder soldar RG213... Este último es un poco mucho más grueso.

La verdad que me quedé pensando en mi manía del RG58 y fichas PL... así que tomo en cuenta y considero todo lo que se plantea... sin embargo, los seguiré usando!


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 5, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Si dicen que son para soldar RG58 no vas a poder soldar RG213... Este último es un poco mucho más grueso.
> 
> La verdad que me quedé pensando en mi manía del RG58 y fichas PL... así que tomo en cuenta y considero todo lo que se plantea... sin embargo, los seguiré usando!



siendo ese el caso tengo que buscar un conector n para soldar RG 213 e intentar adivinar donde venden RG 213?   

segun he leido el Rg 58 se usa en varios tipos de antenas como de telefonia celular, enlaces UHF, VHF etc

porque no puede ser bueno para una antena con un dipolo?

supongo que para una antena con mas de un dipolo es mejor el Rg 213 por la relacion Distancia : perdida de potencia que tiene y eso sirve para dividir el cable para mas de una antena

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 5, 2009)

josehf34 dijo:
			
		

> segun he leido el Rg 58 se usa en varios tipos de antenas como de telefonia celular, enlaces UHF, VHF etc
> 
> porque no puede ser bueno para una antena con un dipolo?



La respuesta es muy simple: NO SE!

La verdad que el RG213 cuesta poco más de u$d1 el metro. mientras que el RG58, la mitad. El RG213 es bastante dificil de trabajar porque es un poco rigido..., en cambio el RG58 es más cómodo.

Estuve mirando el calculador de perdidas que sugirió GustyArte y me parece un poco exagerado. No creo que en 20 metros de cable pierdas la mitad de la potencia... en la hoja de datos de cada cable se dan los valores de pérdidas cada 100 metros y nunca son tan grandes.

El tema de poner más dipolos no tiene que ver con que si el cable es rg58 o 213... sino que vos podes conectar el cable del transmisor directamente a un dipolo de 50 ohms... pero si queres poner otro dipolo más, vas a tener que balancear la linea... o sea, tenes dos dipolos de 50 ohms y lo que te toca es subir su impedancia a 100 ohms para conectarlos en paralelo y obtener de nuevo 50 ohms. y ahí es donde lo conectas de nuevo al cable de tu transmisor. Para lograr altear estas impedancias podes usar cable RG59 que es de 75 homs y calculas 3/4 de onda física... y las medidas además de balancearte la línea también te permiten una conexión cómoda y prolija porque quedaría justo entre los dos dipolos.

El cuarto de onda física lo calculamos de la siguiente manera:

( 75.06 / F ) x V

Siendo F la frecuencia en MHz, y V la velocidad del coaxial, para el caso del RG8/A-AU, esta velocidad es de 0,8.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Aqui tienes algo sobre dipolos enfasados
> 
> http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm
> 
> saludos



A ver... pongamos los números más simples... para enfazar dos dipolos de 50 Ω necesitariamos cable de 75 Ω.

Dependiendo del material del dielectrico multiplicamos la impedancia por el factor de velocidad y luego lo dividimos por la frecuencia con la que queremos trabajar:

Polietileno: 75 x 0.66 = 49.5
Foam: 75 x 0.89 = 66.75

Para cable de Polietileno sería: 49.5 / 106.5 por ejemplo... lo que nos da un numerito algo largo... 0,4647887323943661971830985915493 ... y ese es el cuarto de onda física...

Ahora, como se nos queda corto para enfazar dos dipolos en el mástil vamos a emplear cuartos de onda impares...3/4, 5/4, 7/4, etc... Dependiendo de la frecuencia en la que vayamos a transmitir nos quedará más cómodo usar 5/4 o 7/4... por ejemplo, para 106.5 encontré que lo más conveniente sería usar 5/4 porque desde el punto de excitación del dipolo hasta la mitad del recorrido que le toca tengo poco más de dos metros... y el cable de 75 deberá medir 2.32 metros... y sobra un poquito jeje En cambio para 97.9 por ejemplo, lo que mejor queda es usar 7/4 quedando cada rama de una longitud total de 3.53 metros... aca nos sobra un poquito más... pero es mejor que quedarnos cortos jeje

Para los que se llevaron fracciones en la primaria (como yo) cómo saqué 5/4 de onda? smple... ese choclaso que me dió dividir 49.5 por 106.5 lo multipliqué por 5 jeje es algo que hasta yo puedo hacer...

Espero les sea de utilidad y como siempre... si ven que metí la pata bien feo... no lo digan... sólo borren este post jeje

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno... no se si esto sea del interes de alguien o la cosa sea tan simple que no necesite ser tratada (a mi me quedan muchas dudas...)

Si la separación entre el dipolo y el mastil es de 1/4 de onda y entre dipolo y dipolo es de 1 longitud de onda, para tirar el cable que empalme los dos dipolos vamos a necesitar en cada uno 1/2 longitud de onda (la mitad de la separación) más el 1/4 de onda que tiene... o sea, 3/4 de onda de la frec que estamos trabajando para cada dipolo... por ejemplo, para 100.9 mhz tenemos 70.5cm entre el dipolo y la torre y 1.41m hasta la mitad del recorrido con el otro dipolo... lo que nos da 2.11m más o menos... y si usamos cable cortado a 5/4 de onda (según las formulitas que vimos antes) el cable de cada dipolo tendrá 2.45 metros...

está esto correcto?

Pregunto porque leí por ahí que usar 0.8 lambda y no 1 lambda  para separar los dipolos entre si y que en el calculo del cable se quedan con medidas más cortas que estas... como si los dipolos no tuvieran esa separación con la torre...

les dejo un dibujito que hice... diganme si es correcto.


----------



## condensador (Sep 2, 2009)

hola amigos, experimente con una de estas antenas transmitiendo con una potencia de 300 watios, por lo general estas antenas soportan  -de acuerdo al material- aproximadamente 800 watios, para potencias superiores es necesario colocar más antenas con un divisor de potencia, además para tener db de ganancia.
El armado es sencillo, todo lo que esta de color verde esta unido, el tubo G que esta marcado con rojo es en realidad un trozo de cable coaxial RG 58, sin la malla metalica del negativo, esto entra en el tubo H, no le presnten atención a  C, ya que es simplemente el plastico aislante del cable coaxial y el cobre que es positivo esta marcado con rojo (G). G en realidad es el positivo de la antena.
Nota: G en ningun momento tiene contacto con todo lo que esta marcado con verde, éste es el negativo de la antena. 

Espero que estas aclaraciones constituyan un ayuda para ustedes, si tiene alguna duda escribir en el foro de manera detallada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola condensador, la verdad que me fue muy dificil darme cuenta jeje pero el coaxil que va dentro del tubo no mide lo que dice esa tablita... sino que es mucho más corto... unos 10cm (cm más, cm menos)... por fuera vemos otra cosa jeje. Así pasé varios dias tratando de ajustar esta antena y nunca pude bajar la roe de 2... hasta que comenzé a cortar el coaxil y ahora sí... tenemos una lectura cercana a 1.2. El cable que usé para este condensador es RG213 de FOAM.

Ahora... tengo dos dipolos abiertos y una slim... convendrá enfasar estas tres antenas? La idea original es instalar la slim en la torre, pero dejarla desconectada, así cada vez que haya que hacerle algo a los dipolos se conecta la slim y la radio sigue al aire... pero me consultaron por poner a funcionar las tres antenas juntas y la verdad no tengo mucha idea de si esto puede ser para mejor o peor.

Saludos,


----------



## flaquibiris (Oct 21, 2009)

¿Alcance de tu emisora?
Miren este link para estimar cuan lejos llegas.
http://propagacion.asle.ec/splat/splat.php
Mayor información en http://www.radialistas.net la meca de los broadcaster aficionados.


----------



## Indy (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola a todos!!
He estado leyendo acerca de las antenas de FM. Déjemene aconsejarles un cable coaxial de poca pérdida (menos que el RG213), más fino, manejable y menos rígido. 
Es el *Aircell7*. Un buen cable para este tema. 
Si quieren otro mejor, el EcoFlex10 es muy bueno también. Pueden buscar información en google acerca de éstos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 1, 2009)

Las cosas sencillas a veces dan mejor resultado que las mas elaboradas; un sencillo dipolo abierto me ha dado mejores resultados que las antenas con adaptadores y cosas asi, antenas dipolo simple he empleado sin problemas con pocos vatios de potencia y he conseguido alcances de muchos kilometros, por otra parte, a partir de 30 MHz, la atenuacion en los cables viene dada por el diametro del conductor interno, esto se debe al fenomeno llamado "efecto pelicular" por eso como regla general, se debe usar el cable mas grueso que se pueda conseguir, y que podamos comprar jejeje. Saludos.


----------



## albertopallas (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola...me puedes pasarla direccion de la pagina donde descargastes el palno de la antena, gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

albertopallas, supongo que Van der Ziel se refiere a una antena como la que joaky expone en este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/54935/


----------



## exetv (Dic 5, 2009)

hola amigos, cual es el largo aproximado de G ? es verdad, en la tabla no aparece el largo, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 8, 2009)

el cablecito "G" tipicamente mide 10cm... pero te convendría hacerlo de unos 15 al principio y luego ir recortando de a 0.5cm hasta que puedas logar la roe más baja. Una vez resuelto esto, el ajuste con el puente es un juego.


----------



## exetv (Dic 9, 2009)

mil gracias nuevamente dj glenn, la verdad me aclartaste esa duda, saludos amigo.


----------



## Burlete (Ene 11, 2010)

Yo creo que a estas alturas hay mucha informacion sobre antenas de todo tipo, y de todos los colores y formas, Pero alguien sabe  como construir un filtro paso bajos, es decir: los que eliminan los armonicos, espurios y esas cosicosas tan  desagradables que hacen que los vecinos y nosotros mismos nos cabreemos, algo que no tenga muchos decibelios de perdida, aun que solo sea donde los venden, y lo que puede costar uno para unos 20W de potencia. Gracias a todos por vuestras explicaciones, de verdad.... sois unas maquinas de construir.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 11, 2010)

Aqui les envio un diagrama muy conocido de filtro pasabajos, ademas de un material teorico que obtuve de MOTOROLA, esta en ingles, pero con algo de paciencia se puede traducir algo, lo importante son las formulas y los ejemplos de diseño, espero les sirva. En cuanto al filtro, las bobinas son hechas con alambre para bobinar calibre 18, los capacitores pueden ser comunes con tension de trabajo de unos 100 voltios, lo importante es que no se calienten, pues si esto ocurre no sirven para RF. La PCB debe ser de doble faz, finalmente este circuito funciona muy bien y puede adaptarse para otras frecuencias de corte.


----------



## Burlete (Ene 12, 2010)

"Aqui les envio un diagrama muy conocido de filtro pasabajos, ademas de un material teorico que obtuve".

 Van der Ziel,Eeres un Cielete , campeón, es justo lo que andaba buscando. Muchas gracias.

 Te daría de besos, de verdad.

 No es mi intencion abusar, Pero sabes si atenua mucho la señal? tu lo tienes montado? lo de las bobinas el alambre del calibre 18? se refiere a 1,8 milimetros de diametro, lo digo por que aveces se habla en pulgadas, micras, etc. Por aclararlo para todos, mas que nada, se que es un poco obvio, si, pero por si acaso...u deso....
 Abrazo fuerte: Van der Ziel.


----------



## exetv (Ene 12, 2010)

hola burlete me parece que se refiere a la medida awg, que 18 es alambre de 1 milimetro, saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 12, 2010)

Efectivamente, el calibre es 18AWG, tiene reducidas perdidas de inserción, esto se logra ajustando un poco la longitud de las bobinas, de hecho utilizo este filtro en mis TX FM hasta 250 vatios y funciona muy bien. Si desean utilizarlo para esta potencia, será necesario usar condensadores UNELCO. Les envío una imagen, que puede aclarar el tema. Suerte muchachos, un abrazo!


----------



## Burlete (Ene 13, 2010)

Ahhh! ya me parecia a mi que eso de 18 de diametro tenia que ser de una medida rara, jeje, AWG = American Wire Gauge. Ok. 
 Pues  muchas gracias a Exetv desde entre rios, por su amabilidad, y como no.... a Van der Ziel que encima nos ha mandado una fotaza con el filtro en si...y un vatimetro asociado, que para los menos entendidos es un medidor de potencia.
 Abrazo fuerte!


----------



## Burlete (Ene 14, 2010)

Esto... Van der Ziel, una cosa mas.... en la foto que nos has mandado del filtro paso bajos, veo que excepto los condensadores de la 1ª etapa, y la ultima etapa que son de 27pF. los otros ....los intermedios los tienes en pares de condensadores, es decir a de dos condensadores, mi pregunta es? son todos de 27pF. que sumando los dos hacen 56pF.? lo digo por que en el primer esquema que nos mandaste aparece como un solo condensador en todas las etapas...
 Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 14, 2010)

Si, en la foto aparecen condensadores de 27 pF conectados en paralelo, lo que pasa es que pertenecen a una etapa de 250 vatios, por eso lucen grandes debido a su tensión de trabajo (3kV). En teoria se pueden usar condensadores en paralelo de cualquier capacidad procurando que sean iguales, por ejemplo 2 y 4 unidades de 13 pF según la sección, ya que la capacitancia no es muy critica, de hecho algunas veces he tenido que trabajar con valores algo mayores, por ejemplo 33 y 68 pF totales, ajustando un poco la longitud de las bobinas. Como dato que les puede ser útil, el valor de la tensión de trabajo de los condensadores se puede calcular así:

Tensión de trabajo = raíz cuadrada del producto potencia de salida, por impedancia de carga (50 ohm). al valor obtenido por la ecuación anterior le agregamos un margen de seguridad del 25%. 

Finalmente para ajustar el filtro, conviene hacerlo con una carga fantasma que pueda soportar la potencia de salida del TX, luego podemos usar la antena como carga.


----------



## Burlete (Ene 15, 2010)

Van der Ziel, yo cuando sea mayor quiero ser como tu... Pena de no tener  tu Mail para aclarar todas mis dudas, colega...Sabes mas que las ratas de agua, jeje. ---es un dicho de por aqui-- esto... mira a ver si puedes pasarnos el diseño de una etapa de potencia de esas que tienes de 250 Watios, para hacer mas efectivas las antenas, jeje 
Abrazo fuerte!!!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 16, 2010)

No hay problema, en próximos días colocaré un esquema bien conocido de una etapa de 250 vatios, que funciona al peluche y muy sencillo de hacer. finalmente, no estoy seguro si se puede publicar mi e-mail en este foro... que me dices Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> ... que me dices Fogonazo?





> *Normas del Foro  2.3*
> Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


Yo me pregunto ¿ Que problema existe en plantear las dudas y las respuestas a través del Foro ?


----------



## Burlete (Ene 16, 2010)

Van der Ziel, Vales lo que pesas, Campeón!
 Fogonazo Ningun problema en comunicarnos por aqui... todo lo contrario, agradecidisimo.... yo lo hacia por no cargar a la gente con muchas dudas que tengo, y que seguramente no todas son de Antenas, por no salirme del tema, vamos. 
pero por lo demas.... feliz como una perdiz....


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 17, 2010)

O.K. Fogonazo... no esta mal preguntar, no?


----------



## Burlete (Ene 18, 2010)

Van der Ziel... no nos abandones a nuestra suerte... 
Necesitamos de tu inestimable ayuda... esto no llega ni a la calle de al lado...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 18, 2010)

Bien Burlete... en que os puedo colaborar?


----------



## Burlete (Ene 19, 2010)

Van der Ziel ... no se por donde empezar , son taaaaantas cosas.... 
 Veras no me ha sido posible encontrar los condensadores de 3 KV. ni de 1 KV. tansolo de 100 miseros voltios, lo cual a la espera que nos mandes el esquema de etapa de potencia de 250 watios jeje, no me servirán los de 100 voltios por que se calentarán... estoy por  pillarme televisores viejos a ver si  puedo encontrar alguncondensador por ahí, ya no se donde buscarlos, me veo en los basureros, jajaja. 

de todos modos tengo una pregunta  para ti, Campeón! veras, los trimers, o condensadores variables pueden valer ? ajustandoles a 27 PF?  esos sabes si se calentarian con la etapa de potencia de 250 Watios. 

Mas cosicosas, veras... la emisora es de baja potencia y tal, pero esto esta diseñado para pilas, maxo. Con una fuente de alimentacion, da igual la cantidad de condensadores que le metas, da igual que le pongas un 7812 que un 338 que un 317, que  50 ferritas, ella sigue haciendo  un desagradable  zumbidito, no hay algun circuito electronico que haga las fuentes de alimentacion mas continuas, mas puras?

Yo creo que con todo esto ya tienes para entretenerte , no  Van der Ziel ? jejeje
Perdona que abuse de ti.... pero eres.... mi angel de la guarda!


----------



## ramirojujuy (Ene 31, 2010)

Joakiy, te escribo desde jujuy argentina, sin ser obsecuente me deslumbraste con tus conocimiento tanto o igual como dj glenn.

Pregunta en tu proyecto de dipolo normal al final del calculo para un dipolo en 100 mhz decis...
cada brazo mide la mitad de la longitud total del dipol (menos la mitad).

Hiciste esto dividiste la longitud total del dipolo y te quedaste ahi.

Desde ese ahi en adelante, a este resultado lo tengo que dividir por 2 de nuevo para obtener esa mitad de la mitad restante de toda la longitud del dipolo y recien hacer esto:

logintud total en 100mhz: 1.425 / 2 menos 0.3563(que es la mitad de la mitad de 1.425) y su resultate seria recien el largo total de cada brazo. O sea que para esa frecuencia cada brazo tiene 0.3563 metros o 35. 63 centimetros de largo.

Por favor espero tu respuesta, tengo un tx de 5 watt y le falta antena. Es mas sea comprado o no, que conviene mas una slin jim o un dipolo abierto como estos. Si ya se que todo depende de la hubicación de la antena, pero estoy asi: hacia el sur que es lo que me interesa toy en descenso suave con la ciudad al horizonte, al norte sube una lomada moderadamente pero me deja bien abaja a medida que me alejo, al oeste detras mio una lomada de 10 metros al este llano. La verdad me intereza hacia el sur de bajada y para algo del norte ya que mi barrio esta ahi
si bien estoy ahi a lo que voy es que parte de mi barrio esta en ascende respecto a mi. Bueno gracias.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 9, 2010)

Estimado Van der Ziel, serias tan amable de subir el impreso y sus medidas del filtro con vatimetro?, muchas gracias


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola de nuevo a todos. Tengo el diseño del circuito impreso pero en EAGLE, si tienen este programa, les podre enviar algunos diseños... que me dicen?


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 10, 2010)

Bienvenidos todos los aportes, amigo,saludos


----------



## Burlete (Feb 13, 2010)

Van der Ziel subenos esos proyectos que nos comentaste... anda Campeón, Un saludo tio.


----------



## claudio josefo (Feb 13, 2010)

hey me llamo walter y soy un radio aficionado, actualmente tengo un transmisor de 50 watt, el cual solo transmite como 3 km, la antena tiene como 12 mts de alto y quisiera saber si con esa potencia se podria transmitir mas lejo, que debo hacer para eso, o si sera problema de la antena, como hago una de cobre que funcione en 88 y 108, mi frecuencia es 105.3 fm


----------



## asterión (Feb 16, 2010)

A todo esto, espero que tengas licencia. No lo creo, pero espero que la tengas. Ahora vamos con el asunto. Obviamente el problema puede ser, o el emplazamiento de la antena, o la antena misma. o la falta de uso, o mala seleccion del coaxial que conecta el transmisor con la antena. En todo caso, te recomiendo un dipolo para empezar (yo lo ubicaria de manera vertical para que sea omni) , en google hay bastante informacion sobre eso, por lo pronto te dire que el tamaño del dipolo va en funcion de esta formula:

*Longitud de onda=300/Frecuencia (en Mhz)*, a mi me sale que tu longitud de onda es de= 2.85mts. asi que cada brazo del dipolo deberia tener= *1.425*mts.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 16, 2010)

Bien... mirando la ultima respuesta, la formula enviada es para averiguar la longitud de onda, ahora si antenas tales como los dipolos trabajan a media longitud de onda, la formula general seria:150/MHz = longitud en metros, por otro lado, si tenemos en cuenta el factor de velocidad del tubo de aluminio, el efecto de puntas y otras sutiles variables que nos ponen los pelos de punta, podemos arreglar la formula asi: 142.5/MHz = Longitud en metros. Aclaro que esta seria la longitud total de la antena de un extremo al otro de los brazos, naturalmente para obtener la longitud de cada brazo hay que dividir esa longitud por 2, y a eso le restamos 1 centímetro por aquello de la separación central.

Para mi gran amigo Burlete, en un par de días subiré el proyecto del amplificador... es que lo estoy documentando bien jejeje, quiero que a todos les salga al peluche y sin dificultades...


----------



## asterión (Feb 16, 2010)

Odio el efecto de puntas....


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 17, 2010)

A los problemas no hay que odiarlos, se deben solucionar.

El odio y el egoismo es malo en todas sus variantes


----------



## asterión (Feb 17, 2010)

Que mala actitud, no notas que es una broma?  bueno...


----------



## viczea2002 (Feb 19, 2010)

Estimados colegas:
previo saludos, pongo a disposicion el link de donde pueden bajar el EAGLE (http://www.cadsoft.de/freeware.htm), y poder abrir los archivos que seguramente el colega Van der Ziel, colgara en el foro, esperamos que asi sea, un abrazo a todos.

Viczea2002


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 19, 2010)

Bueno... inicialmente les envío estos circuitos en EAGLE, incluyendo una etapa de 250 vatios, estoy terminando la sustentación teórica y las imágenes de este ultimo proyecto.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 20, 2010)

Buenas a todos...

Está muy interesante esto, me acabo de leer casi todo el post (o como quieran llamarlo, post, thread, hilo.. jej) y cada vez estoy aprendiendo cosas nuevas, es muy interesante esto de RF.
Hace rato que me interesa este tema y es por eso que recién acabo de terminar la plaqueta para hacer un transmisor de 4W... Es muy conocido, supongo que ya varios lo habrán montado.. Este es el link directo a la pag. (http://www.electronics-lab.com)
Pero tengo unas dudas...

En el circuito, los dos transistores deben ser 2N2219. Y yo no conseguí esos, sino que tengo en mi mano tres 2N3866, el reemplazo directo del famoso 2N4427. Bueno la pregunta es que si podría llegar a funcionar y *lo más importante es lo siguiente:* El autor dice que este circuito proporciona 4W a la salida con los TR 2N2219. Y mis transistores son más grandes que esos... *Estimativamente*, ¿cuánta potencia eficaz podré obtener en antena? ¿llegaré a los 5W?
Bueno no sé si estas preguntas están un tanto colgadas, ya que el post se refiere principalmente a antenas.. Disculpen..

Y esta otra ya no está colgada: ¿Que antena hacerle para lograr el mayor rendimiento posible?
Leí un tanto mas atrás un comentario de *Joakiy*: (Cita)


> La construcción de la antena es bien sencilla: se compone de dos brazos de material conductor (yo he usado como véis tubos de cobre, pero valen cables, tubos de aluminio, etc).
> 
> La longitud total de la antena es ((300/Frecuencia MHZ)/2)-5%
> 
> ...



Es correcto esto?
A mi entender si, pero prefiero mas el "*SI*" de ustedes, ya que tienen lejos más conocimientos que yo (recién empiezo con esto de RF)...

Muchas Gracias a todos y, sepan disculpar si algún comentario me quedó fuera de lugar, es que no me gusta "revivir" otros post donde no hay acción..

Saludos a todos!! Gracias!!
Tavo10


----------



## livestrong (May 4, 2010)

?Que antena podria realizar yo para este circuito y que tipo de cable?, etc.
http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php


----------



## maritenz (May 7, 2010)

excelente aporte!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola livestrong, si ya lograste sacar andando ese transmisor (porque nunca pude) te recomendaría una slimjim o un dipolo con gamma match o una slimjim (los dos tipos explicados a lo largo de este hilo). El cable puede ser un RG58 que es bastante accesible (si te tomas en serio el proyecto, claro). Ahora, ese transmisor de por sí es vulnerable a correrse de frecuencia por un monton de razones ya que no tiene ni la estabilidad de un cristal ni un sintetizador que compare y corrija la desviación. Al conectar la antena es muy posible que se vuelva algo inestable y ahí vas a tener que agregar más etapas amplificadoras para frenar esas perturbaciones o bien agregar un sintetizador de frecuencia.


Tavo 10, con los 2n2219 vas a logar poco menos de 1w... con los 2n3866 vas a lograr algo así como 1w... obviamente dependiendo de la frecuencia, tal vez más, tal vez menos, pero por ahí anda la potencia que se puede manejar, a menos que pongas más transistores dispuestos en otra configuración, lo que resultaría economicamente inconveniente (al menos para la potencia que pretendes manejar) y hay otras alternativas como el c1971 (que podrías agregar a la salida del 3866 tras bajar la tensión de alimentación de este transistor y haciendolo entregar unos 300mW. Incluso debería ser ma´s estable el circuito. Esos calculos para la antena son correctos.

saludos,


----------



## senadi (Jul 25, 2010)

exelente el material de casualidad tienen alguno que sea de como crear desde cero una antena con estas caracteristicas gracias


----------



## bafomet (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola...estoy viendo mucha info interesante en el foro...pero todavia tengo dudas...

Paso a explicar...Ten go este esquema de transmisor...Hasta ahora me a funcionado bien...
las especificaciones del circuito decian que tenia una distancia eficaz de 2 o 3 KM...pero hasta ahora solo comprove unos 50 mts eficaces...vale aclarar tambien que mi antena no es mas que un cable de unos 60 cm...

Con este circuito podria construir una ante para cubrir los 2 o 3 KM???

Desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## joakiy (Jul 26, 2010)

bafomet dijo:


> Hola...estoy viendo mucha info interesante en el foro...pero todavia tengo dudas...
> 
> Paso a explicar...Ten go este esquema de transmisor...Hasta ahora me a funcionado bien...
> las especificaciones del circuito decian que tenia una distancia eficaz de 2 o 3 KM...pero hasta ahora solo comprove unos 50 mts eficaces...vale aclarar tambien que mi antena no es mas que un cable de unos 60 cm...
> ...



Esa es la famosa emisora de Cebek, de la que tanto se ha hablado.

Mira en este hilo, por ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tres-emisoras-realizadas-comprobadas-2wat-30-watios-33736/

Saludos.


----------



## TELERADIO (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola amigos
Es la primera entrada que hago a esta pagina y me parese muy buena ya que tengo conocimientos en antenas y transmisores de FM y AM  hay una antena muy facil de construir en aluminio y sale muy economica es la famosa   JOTA solo calculas 300 sobre la frecuencia y te da el primer tramo luego la divides por 4 y te da el segundo tramo formas una j ota y ajustas con cable RG8 puedes asta con un wattio a 100 wwtts transmitir bien sin perdidas esta  antena es de polarizacion circular alli les mando un bosquejo alguna pregunta con gusto
no e podido adjuntar los planos pero los puedo mandar por correo antenas transmisores am fm 
generadores estereo lo que busquen equipos a balvulas etc etc

[Favor de no incluir direcciones de correo electrónico en los mensajes, gracias. Moderador.]


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 30, 2010)

el transmisor tendra el alcance aproximado a 2 km si le instalas una antena adecuada, debes de calcular de acuerdo a la fracuencia de transmision como lo indica teleradio y tambien depende mucho de la zona donde estees, si es una ciudad o campo abierto, ademas la altura de la torre en donde colocaras la antena y de los obstaculos que tengas como arboles frondozos, edificios, fuentes de alta irradiacion de frecuencia cercana, etc, el minimo detalle influye, por experiencia lo digo, he trabajado ya un par de años instalando todo tipo de transmisores de telefonia celular, television y radio y en mi corta experiencia siempre teniamos en cuenta esos detalles.


----------



## bafomet (Ago 2, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda...pero me me seria un poco mas comprensible el asunto de los calculos con alguna imagen...=)...Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 3, 2010)

Para calcular la antena dipolo de media onda, la fórmula es L = 142,5 / F(Mhz), donde en este caso tendremos como resultado la longitud total de la antena, esto es, irradiante + plano de tierra.


Esto es L = longitud del "irradiante" y viene dado en Metros, 142,5 es un número constante que viene de 1/2 de la velocidad de la luz, y F(Mhz) es la frecuencia a utilizar expresada en MegaHertz.
La misma longitud llevarán los planos de tierra.

un ejemplo, si la frecuencia de tu transmisor es de 95.5Mhz la formula sera 142,5/95.5 y el resultado seria de 1,49........ entonces la medida del dipolo seria de 1,49 metros, el dibujo de la antena que esta adjunto podria servirte, debera de funcionar desde 87 a 194 Mhz 

para la construccion de la o las antenas podes ver el tutorial https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/

algunas caracteristicas de esta antena

Unidad de ganancia, polarización horizontal o vertical 
Direccional (si es horizontal) o omnidireccional (si es vertical) 
Alta capacidad de manejo de energía 
Escriba: 1 / 2 dipolo u03BB% 
Rango de frecuencia: 87 ... 194 MHz sintonizable mediante la reducción de 
Impedancia: 50% u03A9 desequilibrada 
Radiación (H-plano): dirección (si Horizontal) u omnidireccionales (si es vertical) 
Ángulo de radiación: 0 ° 
Polarización: horizontal o vertical 
Ancho de banda @ CA 1.5:% u2265 14,9 MHz @ 87 MHz 
CA @ res. Freq.:% u2264 1,2 
Max. potencia: 300w
Sistema de alimentación / posición: Gamma match / Center


----------



## sonidoyluz (Ago 24, 2010)

Queria consultarles a uds que saben tanto!!!!, QUE POTENCIA PUEDE SOPORTAR UNA ANTENA SLIM JIM CONSTRUIDA CON CINTA DE 300 OHMS????.
Les cuento que construi una antena slim jim montada sobre un caño de pvc con la famosa cinta de TV de 300 ohms, el problema es que el transmisor que poseo tira 50 watts, y no he podido ajustar el roe para que arranque el transmisor, me salta la proteccion de roe.
Poseo otro transmisor de solo 8 watts y pude ajustar la misma antena sin ningun problema.
Sospecho, que la cinta de 300 tiene alambre muy fino y esto me disminuye el " Q " de la antena.
Si alguien a tenido alguna experiencia que pueda ayudarme, estria super agradecidos.
Saludos a todos!!!!!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

sonidoyluz dijo:


> Les cuento que construi una antena slim jim montada sobre un caño de pvc con la famosa cinta de TV de 300 ohms,



yo creo que podria ser por el cable, si no tenes la posibilidad de probarlo con un cable de 50 ohms adecuado por lomenos trata con el de 75 ohms que se utilizan para videocables, que son enmallados, para evitar perdidas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2010)

Hace unas semanas le puse un cable cortado a 1/4 de onda a un transmisor de 40w y si bien no saltó por roe, el cable se calentó mucho... probá haciendola de alambre. La primer slimjim que hice fue con alambre de ganchos para la ropa y funcionó joya. También podes hacerla con cable de buena sección... digamos 1,75mm como mínimo... aunque siempre es más fácil (aunque tal vez no tan económico) hacerla con caño de aluminio o cobre de 1/2".


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 26, 2010)

a ver si entiendo bien... están tratando de hacer una antena con cable amphenol de 300 ohm para emitir con mas de 5 vatios??? sin ofender, pero creo que no es buena alternativa, para equipos de mas de 5 vatios es mejor usar otras antenas hechas con tubos de aluminio. La razón de esto es por que los conductores delgados de la cinta de 300 ohm presentaran aparte de la impedancia, una componente resistiva que alterará la impedancia total de la antena, ademas, los conductores delgados son mas propensos a sufrir el "efecto pelicular" que causa muchas perdidas en transmisión...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 26, 2010)

yo creo que su cable de 300 ohm es este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yo aconsejaria usar si se puede este
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no se si estas de acuerdo conmigo Van der Ziel

si es para hacer la antena podes usar caños de cobre, yo utilice el caño de cobre que lo saque de una heladera que tenia tirada en un deposito de chatarra y me sirvio


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 26, 2010)

Puede ser una elección mejor, lo que no me queda claro y disculpen, es si están intentando hacer una antena con coaxial...

El tubo de cobre es excelente, he mirado varios modelos de antenas hechas con este material, ahora el aluminio no se oxida y creo que es mas barato...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 27, 2010)

claro si se puede comprar el aluminio es menos costoso, pero a mi me salio gratis por que saque de una heladera vieja que estaba tirada, a mi tampoco me quedo bien claro si quiere hacer la antena del coaxial, por eso puse el ejemplo del cable a usar y de donde puede sacar el cobre para hacer su antena


----------



## sonidoyluz (Sep 6, 2010)

Antes de todo, quiero agradecer a la gente que contribuye a mi duda.

Para hacerlo mas figurativo saque fotos a todo el proyecto y voy a contarles los detalles.

Los caños de pvc los conseguí en EASY un lugar ideal para poder probar diferentes opciones.
El caño donde se encuentra desplegada la cinta de tv es u caño de PVC de electricidad de ¾ pulgadas.
Este caño entra justo en una T “negra” para manguera y rosca de ¾ en el centro, de ahí con un niple “extensión” de 3/4 y al final otra nueva T para sujetarla la antena desde su parte media al Mástil
En la parte inferior el soporte se realiza con un codo y un pedazo del caño de electricidad que sobra de cortar el caño donde esta desplegada la cinta.

Costo de toda esta estructura $ 20,  y en casa de sanitario debe ser menos

(Ver fotos)

 El calculo de las medidas de la antena en el primer intento lo realice con el siguiente programa onlineehttp://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/Slim_Jim/index.php
con el cual logre un ROE de 1.7 : 1   para una frecuencia de 91.7 y 50 watt no pude bajar mas de ahí.
El cable utilizado en la bajada es el 9913 Belden con nucleo de aire. Tengo entendido que es superior al rg213.

Luego realice  cálculos por mi cuenta según otros diagramas, y me dieron valores mas pequeños,  hice los cambios, y nada , no pude bajar el ROE.
Es ahí cuando realizo la pregunta en el foro.

Decido ir a la casa de metales y compro alambre de aluminio de 5 mm, el cual se vende por su peso, compre 6 metros que costo tan solo $ 12, 
Reemplazo la cinta de 300 ohm por el alambre de aluminio  que es mucho mas grueso y rompiendo una bornera de electricidad construyo los contactos de la alimentación del cable de bajada con posibilidad de moverlos 
Utilizo las medidas del soft on line y pruebo, pero no logro el ajuste, cambio las medidas al calculo manual que es mas corto y tampoco.

Así que me tiene de nuevo acá contándoles todo esto bien detallado, para encontrarle la vuelta y poder ajustar esta antena.
Agradezco opiniones consejos y sugerencias para poder bajar mas el roe de 1.7:1 ya que intento ser lo mas prolijo posible enla construccion para obtener el maximo rendimiento.
Saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 6, 2010)

Esta bacancita la antena jejeje, voy a probarla a ver como me va.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 1, 2010)

está excelente!


----------



## Dano (Oct 1, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Puede ser una elección mejor, lo que no me queda claro y disculpen, es si están intentando hacer una antena con coaxial...
> 
> El tubo de cobre es excelente, he mirado varios modelos de antenas hechas con este material, ahora el aluminio no se oxida y creo que es mas barato...




Recién te leo , se usa aluminio contrario al cobre por el peso y el costo, cualquiera de los dos materiales se oxidan, el cobre se pone negro y el aluminio se le forma como un sarro blanco.

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Feb 20, 2011)

buscando una buena antena para fm en ebay me encotre con esta, segun la descripcion es de 3/4 onda y soporta hasta 1000 watts, bien, yo pienso que seria un buen proyecto fabricarla pero pues yo aun no se mucho acerca de esto de las antenas, si entiendo algunas cosas pero hay otras que aun no, nunca he tenido algun maestro, mucho de lo que se lo aprendi en este foro.

les dejo unas fotos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2011)

imagino que sí aunque no recuerdo el nombre de esta antena. La antena cuadrifilar QFH también parece interesante para experimentar.


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 3, 2011)

Esa antena la llaman comercialmente DOMINATOR... en otro post se hablo sobre ella.. segun creemos, es puro marqueting q lo que refiere ganancia.. constructivamente complicada


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 21, 2011)

hola, tengo una duda, estoy haciendo el dipolo abierto gamma match con base a las caracteristicas de los planos que estan posteados al principio
bien tengo varias dudas
1. ahi no dice que tan largo deberia ser el largo de el cable que ira dentro del tubo radiador creo que se llama
2. la separacion de 5 cm se toma desde el cento de los tubos o desde su circunferencia?
3. en tal plano el radiador esta en el boom, en mi antena solde una placa a un lado asi como lo tienen algunas antenas aqui posteadasla pregunta es: esto modificara el lobulo?
4. no he podido encontrar cable rg 213, puedo usar algun otro??

les pongo una foto de como va mi antena

gracias
saludos...


----------



## soplete (Abr 22, 2011)

Sonidoyluz:

La cinta plana de TV de 300 ohms empleada en transmisión, conforme tabla publicada en Antenas y Sistemas Aéreos para Frecuencias Muy y Ultraelevadas del Dr. Luis M. Moreno Quintana, edición 1978 (asequible por programas P2P), indican que es de más de 1 KW con ROE 1:1.

Ivans 69:

Por lo que veo, es muy similar a la Sirio Vector, modelos 2000, 4000 y similares de otros fabricantes. Actualmente se fabrica bajo el nombre de Exterminator (para emisión en FM), aparentemente por el hombre que posee el nick de Shockwave en el World Wide Radio Forum. Allí hay muy buenos posts acerca de esta antena, tanto original como modificada. Ignoro si pueda existir otro nombre bajo el que pueda llegar a ser comercializada.

Saludos.


----------



## GS BROADCAST (May 6, 2011)

dj_glenn dijo:


> hola, buscando un poco por ahí me topé con dipolos muy vistos en estaciones comerciales. Si bien he visto mucho que en las torres se han reemplazado por dipolos cerrados, estos siguen siendo de los más usados en la banda comercial. Adjunto una imagen con explicaciones en alemán. Tras traducir el texto con la herramienta que ofrece google, algunas cosas no me han quedado claras. Alguien podría explicarme con lujo de detalles como construir este dipolo?


 
estimado djglenn, deberiamos aclarar que solo usan dipolos plegados u slim, emisoras de baja potencia, no vas a encontrar dipolos plegados en ninguna emisora comercial categoria a, b o c.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2011)

ivans69, vas bien. El cablecito hacelo de unos 20cm y probá ajustando el puente del gamma, si no podes bajar la roe con el puente, recortalo de a 5mm. La separación entre el tubo del gamma y el irradiante la media desde adentro. Esta separación no es crítica (yo uso 1") pero afectará en el ajuste.

Si no tenes RG213, ponele RG11, RG6, RG59 o el que te puedas permitir ya que para esta función te van a servir igual.

El cable de bajada puede ser (según el criterio planteado en otro tema) cualquier cable coaxil de cualquier impedancia cortado a un multiplo de 1/2 onda. Que Soplete me corrija si me equivoco. Además ayer casualmente en el rc le estaban armando una antena V invertida con trampas para operar en 40m y 80m  a un aficionado y el cable de bajada que le estaban preparando es RG59... como los que estaban haciendo esto eran un técnico con más de 30 años de experiencia y su mentor, un ingenieron con muchisimos años más, no quise ni preguntar, aunque podemos esperar un valor de roe cercano o no muy superior a 1,5:1.

Estimado GS, es bien cierto lo que decis, la mayoría de las emisoras que transmiten encima de 1kw suelen tener dipolos abiertos y el repartidor de potencia no es el comun de cable, sino que usan el sólido. La emisora más potente de esta ciudad tiene 20kW y tiene 6 dipolos abiertos.

Yo solo me limito a atender emisoras con hasta 600w y mis antenas las ofrezco solo hasta 300w aunque algunos clientes ya les han metido más potencia. De momento no quiero trabajar más potencia que esa.


----------



## macross1985 (May 9, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Yo solo me limito a atender emisoras con hasta 600w y mis antenas las ofrezco solo hasta 300w aunque algunos clientes ya les han metido más potencia. De momento no quiero trabajar más potencia que esa.



Yo creo que el mayor limitante de potencia en un arness de coaxil, no es cable en sí mismo sino los conectores, sobre todo el de entrada que es el que debe recibir toda la potencia, a los otros conectores la potencia llega disminuída, si es un arness para 4 dipolos con un transmisor de 600W, quien va a soportar esos 600W será el conector hembra de entrada, a los 4 conectores de las puntas que van conectados a los dipolos les llegará algo menos de 150W a cada uno. Incluso el coaxil en ningun momento deberá conducir 600W, ya que desde el primer conector, el hembra, ya se divide en 2 cables, 300W ppor cada jumper.


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola gente or lo general ,todas las estaciones de Fm surgidas en nuestro pais Argentina a finales de  la decada del 80 ,Las que tienen P.P.P.comenzaron con potencias y alturas de antena ,que hoy considerariamos ridiculas por ej 1w, 5w,40w,Etc,por supuesto la multiplicacion de estaciones que se produjo desde esas fechas hasta ahora llevaron ,a esas estaciones de categoria F a convertirse en estaciones categorias. B,C e Incluso A,Luego vino la saturacion de canales disponibles de finales de los 90 ,con el surgimiento de las estaciones pos P.P.P. estas pasaron de 40,a 250 ,provocando la saturacion del espectro y a tener que subir potencia para conservar el erea de cobertura y hoy el que menos tiene es 1kw.

Pero que pasa con la linea de transmision y el sistema irradiante,como ud saben los dueños de las estaciones ,son comerciantes ,y logicamente defienden su bolsillo ,y cuando uno les dice que el Flamante equipo que compraron de 1kw ,con ese cable y esa antena no va a afuncionar ,responden tipo ,pero a cholito ,o a perez de la otra radio le anda ,en ese momento entramos nosotros "Ser o No Ser" ,tomamos el laburo,le decimos que problemas puede tener ,Nos vamos y que llame a otro,o le conectamos el equipo y que dios lo ayude y nos ayude,.

En Mi caso le cuento al radiodifusor lo que puede suceder y trato de arreglarme con lo que hay ,Tratando de hacerle ahorrar unos pesitos,como dice macross1985, uno de los limitantes en usar rg11 hasta digamos 1kw en el distribuidor de potencia son los conectores tipo pl259,sobre todo, si tiene esos con aislacion plastica ,el mayor problema de estas fichas, es la calidad del metal con el que estan echas,su contacto electrico en altas fcias es ineficiente , lo que provoca la elevacion de temperatura al punto de destruir el conector , ahora si usamos conectores tipo pl259 con aislacion de teflon , amphenol o similar ,el sistema funciona sin problemas ,pero siempre hasta 1kw,es decir 250w por conector ,es conveniente que el tramo de 52 ohm del alimentador del sistema distribuidor de potencia sea de mayor capacidad de voltage y potencia (CABLE DE 1/2),y el  conector del tipo n,si bien existen conectores pl 259 para cable de 1/2 no son recomendables a este nivel de potencia ya que ante la menor desadaptacion ,se destruyen ,ya que estan excedidos de su limite de trabajo.

La linea de transmision debe cambiarse si o si por un cable capas de trabajar a estos niveles de potencia es decir 1kw,bueno esto es el ideal ,por supuesto que en un  caso de emergencia se puede usar un rg213 ,con conectores n ,con alta potencia ,digamos hasta 1kw ,pero la vida del conductor, sera efimera ,sobre todo si el sistema irradiante tiene alguna desadaptacion de impedancia.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## macross1985 (May 9, 2011)

En este mundo de la RF hay "de todo" me ha tocado ver arnesses de coaxil rg11 foam a punto de derretirse por meterles 1,2KW y encima con conectores de pesima calidad PL259 que parecen de hojalata y con dieláctricos de plastico de juguetes (Ojo con los que tienen dielectrico bordó, suele ser plastico duro muy malo). Como también he visto emisoras en pueblos chicos con un tx de 25W, coaxil de 3/4 cellflex, distribuidor rígido de bronce, todo con conectores "N" de primera y 4 dipolos super robustos, es decir sistema irradiante y de bajada apto para algunos miles de watts y transmisor de apenas 0,025KW.

Hace poco me llamaron de una localidad vecina para revisar un TX de Fm que estaba cubriendo 3 cuadras a la redonda. Me llevé el arsenal y gavetas cargadas, porque me imagine lo que realmente sucedió: lineal quemado! 
El "antenista" (el único del pueblo) le conectó los 4 dipolos con una separacion de extremo a extremo de cada irradiante de solo 5cm, ademas 1 de los 4 dipolos con el gamma match hacia abajo y los otros 3 hacia arriba, como le pareció que el arness tenía demasiado cable, midió que lleguen justito a cada dipolo y los cortó y soldó los conectores (Todos los jumpers de distinta medida), el tx obviamente acusaba ROE a gritos y para que funcione igual, le bajo la sensibilidad al detector de ROE que activa la protección. con todo esto encendió los equipos y se retiró (no si antes cobrar sus $1200, o U$D300). La radio cubría como 15 cuadras con viento a favor jeje. 
El pobre gaucho tuvo que pagarme mis honorarios, un arness nuevo, conectores y por supuesto lo mas doloroso, la reparación del lineal (transistores incluídos).


----------



## romees (May 9, 2011)

hola alguien tiene las medidas dela antena 3/4 de onda la llamada depredador o dominator  me urge por favor

esta antena ea de alta ganancia?


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola macross1985 como estas ,Tenes razon hay de todo en nuestro rubro de la RF., aca en Mardel,instalaron hace ya unos cuantos años decada del 90, un sistema irradiante jampro compuesto por 36 elementos irradiantes ,en una torre de 160mts y alimentados con una linea presurizada,vos sabes como son los productos de esta empresa,vienen con ,desde las instrucciones ,hasta  el ultimo precinto ,bueno resulta ,que el dueño de la radio y de la ciudad (dicen algunos) y su jefe tecnico ,le ponen precio al trabajo de los demas ,y se pelearon con la empresa ,que instalo la torre ,entonces buscaron  al antenista mas barato que encontraron,el buen muchacho abrio todas las cajas en donde venian empacadas prolijamente las antenas,mezclo todos los fierritos.... y las armo como le vino en gana ,por supuesto que el tx adema de 25kw ,nunca entrego la potencia final al sistema ,"Nunca funciono"!. y luego tuvieron que gastar el doble para que funcione decentemente ,igualmente a 60 cuadras hay lugares en donde la radio ,no entra ,y eso que salen con 9kw porque si le sacuden mas salta la proteccion ,y te cuento que es una de las emisoras mas importantes de la ciudad.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## macross1985 (May 9, 2011)

Son cosas que pasan en todos lados. En el sur de Bs. As. instalaron una FM hace un tiempo con un TX de medio kilo y un (si, solo uno) dipolo cerrado muy delgadito a 20 metros de altura sobre nivel del suelo y como alimentador RG213 común con conectores PL259. Cuando encendían el equipo, generaba ROE y barría la TV abierta del barrio y varios canales de cable. Ademas de hacer desaparecer la mitad de las emisoras del dial en FM. Ni hablar del aeroclub que está a 1500 metros. Para colmo de males, el equipo, coaxil y antena se los habian comprado a unos tipos que anuncian en las paginas de compra-venta de internet, si esas, las mas conocidas y q están imaginando. La proteccion por ROE y Temperatura jamas funcionó, es que le faltan componentes que nunca fueron puestos en fábrica, el equipo no es capaz de entregar ni el 70% de la potencia que dice, debido a que la fuente no tiene el amperaje necesario y en consecuencia la tension cae mucho. El oscilador parece de juguete, es un VFO con una cosa rara parecida a un PLL pero que no funciona, es decir que con un frecuencimetro vemos los decimales bailando al ritmo de la musica jejeje. El codificador estereo se limita a un generador de 19Khz (es decir: falso, no es estereo). Cuando llamaron para reclamar les dijeron que ellos solo venden "tecnología" del nuevo milenio y de la mejor calidad, que seguramente era problema del tecnico instalador. En realidad, el tecnico que intaló es tan malo como los que venden esas cosas mal llamadas transmisores, porque cuando notó que el dipolo estaba hecho como para 100W no le importó y conectó igual sin decirles nada, además para eliminar las interferencias en otras bandas no utilizó ningun filtro ni ajustó el equipo, solo le bajo la potencia y lo dejó al 25% de su capacidad.


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola nuevamente colega  macross1985,Me encanto ese equipo ,lo voy a tener en cuenta ,me hace acordar al tiros modelo minitower ,el que se exitaba con medio wat ,que te lo vendian sin siquiera con un filtro stub y que era una hermosa regadera de fcias ,te puedo asegurar que barrian desde 70 mhz a 300mhz parejito,donde lo ponias desaparecia todo lo que habia en el dial ,ni hablemos de los canales aeronauticos.

Y si,te das cuenta nosotros tratamos de arreglar esos engendros y otro se llenan de plata fabricandolos y siempre encuentran un iluso que se los compra ,y que nos discute ,no vas saber vos mas que la fabrica,otro engendro diabolico que recuerdo ,es esos que estaban basados en los diseños de la revista nueva electronica y se hacian en la plata,dicen que eran homologados JUAs JUAs JUAs....Y ya que estamos con engendros ,los modulos mauro y los jecsa tuviste que repararlos alguna vez?

Saludos.


----------



## macross1985 (May 9, 2011)

jajaja me has hecho reír un poco.
No, gracias a Dios, no he tenido el "placer" de toparme con ellos.
Por aqui hay 2 o 3 emisoras que usan el Tyros de 300W cuyo excitador es el mismo que vos decís, hace unos años destapé uno y es verdad lo que comentas, ni siquiera un stub, que no cuesta nada y ayuda mucho!!!
Recuerdo que eran un matadero de MRF151G jajaja, que manera de gastar plata en transistores con los lineales Tyros, no recuerdo cual era el problema del diseño de la placa que lo hacía tan vulnerable.


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola nuevamente colega macross1985,el mayor problema del lineal tiros ,creo yo, aparte del armado digno de un pibe recien salido de industrial,viste lo que es tratar de calibrar ese equipo ,tenes que sacar los filtros de la fuente,es el pre exitador el que esta antes del mosfet ,te puedo asegurar que si le volas ese transistor y lo exitas con un m31 o similar ajustado a 7-8w es decir directamente al trimmer de las compuertas , el lineal es eterno ,despues queda el tema del 2 armonico, pero con un stub lo controlamos.

Con respecto a porque queman los  transistores de salida,Me parece a mi humilde entender que el exitador tiros ,entra en auto oscilacion ,anda a saber en que fcia con el tr preexitador del lineal , aca es donde se genera toda la basura ,Perdon ,la alinealidad de la etapa de salida...y el sufrido mrf 151g es el que paga las consecuencias.

Saludos amigo y colega de esa region fria de nuestro pais ,que supe frecuentar en otros tiempos.

Atte El Griego.

Saludos.


----------



## romees (May 9, 2011)

hola atodos los del foro una pregunta tengo un transmisor de 200w cuanto avanzaria con una antena dipolo abierto? como la del hilo.


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2011)

Hola romees,en relacion a tu pregunta ,Deberias aportar mas datos de tu proyecto de radio, para poder realizar un calculo mas acertado ,pero a manera de ejemplo te dire que la cobertura depende de la topografia de la zona en donde esta emplazada la estacion ,y que tan limpio se encuentre el espectro radioelectrico,.si en tu zona ,hay pocas estaciones en el dial ,digamos 10, y si  las construcciones no son muy elevadas, o no es zona montañosa,en este caso te diria que  con 60mts de altura andarias en los 25kmts a la redonda ,igualmente te convendria poner cuatro dipolos de media onda para mejorar la ganancia total del sistema y que esa cobertura sea constante.

Saludos.


----------



## romees (May 9, 2011)

gracias amigo el griego en donde lo voy a instalar es en campo abierto un poco de montaña
quiero probar con ese tipo de antena , quisiera armar la de 3/4 de onda llamada depredador. dicen que es de alta ganancia


----------



## macross1985 (May 11, 2011)

Hola Romees, también se dice por ahi en la web, que la antena que mencionas es puro marketing, incluso por su nombre, algunos reportan mejor cobertura con un dipolo de 3/4 lambda, tipo slim-jim que con la "depredador".
Proximamente: Antena "Alien"!!!
Así comparamos "Alien Vs. Depredador" jajaja (un chistecito) 

Yo te recomiendo exactamente lo que te dice el amigo "El griego": 4 dipolos abiertos de 1/2 lambda, como los expuestos al comienzo de este hilo. Te aseguro que propagan mejor la señal que una Ringo para FM o la Depredador.

Saludos

Daniel Quintero


----------



## ivans69 (May 15, 2011)

despues de estar taladrando como a media noche termine mi antena  pero como no tengo medidor de ROE no pienso instalarla aun  no quiero que el transmisor se convierta en dragon y vaya a lanzar un flamazo 

les dejo unas fotos y me gustaría que califiquen mi trabajo jeje

saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 17, 2011)

tiene conector bnc? no lo recomendaria ... si es que quieres darle unos 5-10W esta bien, sino pone un conector SO-239 para darle mas profesionalismo y aguante a tu antena. quedo perfecta en todo caso!


----------



## ivans69 (May 18, 2011)

jeje gracias, asi es tiene un bnc y de segundo uso, trabajara a 18w si queria cambiar los conectores a so239 pero pues aveces no es lo que uno diga si no lo que el bolsillo diga jeje

saludos


----------



## GPeral (May 18, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Queria hacerles una pregunta, no se si este es el lugar apropiado, pero bueno ahi va.  ¿Han usado antenas bibanda, 144-433 MHz, para portatil?, de ser asi que tal de resultado les ha dado. La cuestión es que quiero hacer andar un sistema completamente bidireccional, que transmita en 144 y reciba en 433 uno y a la inversa su pareja. Y por sencillez  mecánica irá con un duplexor convenientemente calculado (y probado), y una única antena que transmita y reciba en ambas frecuencias.

Yo he probado con antenas de walkie comerciales, pero la sensación en UHF en recepción no es óptima. De manera artesanal me he hecho una que es de un cuarto de longitud de onda en UHF, y luego lleva una bobina de unos 200 nH y otro cuarto de longitud de onda en UHF, y no va demasiado mal, pero supongo que habrá otras maneras de abordar el problema. Despues de este rollo, acabo, si alguien sabe alguna otra forma de abordar la construcción de una antena con esas caracteristicas, le agradeceria sus comentarios e ideas.

Cordialmente, un saludo

Germán


----------



## granpenasco (May 25, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en esto de antenas y todo lo que lo involucra, miren necesito instalar un canal de TV, con un transmisor analogo de 500 watts, tengo la opcion de escoger entre una antena de 4 bay omni-directional 8dbi y una 8 bay omni-directional 11 dbi, se que la ganancia seria mejor en 11, la duda le ciudad donde se instalara es costa y pensamos intalar la antena y el transmisor en el cerro mas alto del lugar que esta pegado a la playa asi que todo el frente es el pueblo y en la parte de atras es mar, aqui como funcionaria mejor, el area que necesito cubrir es de 30 km, y segun lo que me dicen con esto si logro cubrir el area, que cobertura podre tener a los lados?, alguien me pudiera sugerir algo?


----------



## jorge210488 (Jul 14, 2011)

GustyArte dijo:


> Las antenas que mas se usan son la suma de dipolos abiertos (no plegados) por su ganancia  (4 dipolos oscilan en los 8 dbi de ganancia) y buen rendimiento, pero para lo que necesito me es insuficiente tanto por costos en este momento como en altura de la torre.



Tengo una duda acerca de esto, osea yo puedo estimar que si tengo 6 dipolos tengo alrededor de 12dbi de ganancia?? y 2 dipolos 4dbi de ganancia? 

O de casualidad no conoces la ecuación para calcular la ganancia de una antena conociendo la potencia, frecuencia, altura de la antena y dipolos que posee?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2011)

Con 6 dipolos abiertos deberías tener algo así como 7dB... dos dipolos ganan 3dB...

si queres una formula: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antena#Ganancia


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2011)

Estaba revisando el thread porque está muy interesante, ya que debo hacerme con cierta urgencia algún tipo de antena para probar emisores pequeños. He hecho uno, pero por falta de antena no lo pude probar correctamente como corresponde... 

Ahora, estaba leyendo un mensaje de Joakiy, donde explica como hacerse un dipolo del más normal, de dos elementos; y no entendí una parte donde explica como bajar el R.O.E. .... Vean:


joakiy dijo:


> La ROE típica de los dipolos es 1:5. Es un nivel aceptable, pero podéis rebajarla un poco haciendo un "balum" enrollando 3,4,5 vueltas de cable coaxial *a un cuarto de onda de la antena más o menos.*


Disculpen, pero no entiendo esa parte!!!

A qué distancia debería hacer ese "balum"?? Por favor, si me explican como saber la medida en centímetros.... 

Saludos.
PS: No sería "BaluN" ?? porque creo que viene del término inglés "*Bal*anced-*Un*balanced"... Sería como el término "Módem", *Mo*dulador-*Dem*odulador...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola tavo!



> A qué distancia debería hacer ese "balum"?? Por favor, si me explican como saber la medida en centímetros....



Cuando hablan de ''distancia de un cuarto de onda'' se refiere a la distancia (en CM) correspondientes a un cuarto de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia a transmitir. Supongamos, el TX está a 107 MHz, su cuarto de onda va a ser de 70 cm sabiendo que la onda completa a esa frecuencia es de 2,8M.

Lo de ''bajar la ROE'' se refiere a disminuir la onda reflejada desde la antena hacia el transmisor, usando un inductor o ''choque'' hecho con cable coaxial enrollado en si mismo, sin ningun nucleo fisico como ferrita o hierro.

Saludos

[Es BALUN, Balanced - Unbalanced]


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Cuando hablan de ''distancia de un cuarto de onda'' se refiere a la distancia (en CM) correspondientes a un cuarto de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia a transmitir. Supongamos, el TX está a *107 MHz*, su cuarto de onda va a ser de *70 cm* sabiendo que la onda completa a esa frecuencia es de *2,8M*.


Hola Mumish, gracias por tu explicación, pero sigo sin entender!? 
Cuáles son los cálculos que aplicás para saber esa distancia?? Ahí me dijiste solo los datos finales, pero no me diste a conocer cuál es el proceso para llegar a eso...

No entiendo mucho esto, disculpen, estuve leyendo bastante y sigo sin entender. No tengo muy en claro el concepto "longitud de onda" ni tampoco como relacionarlo con medidas físicas.

Por favor, si podrías volver a explicarme como llegar a esos resultados sería bueno.

Saludos!
PS: En el final hiciste referencia a "2,8M", qué significa esa "M" ?? MegaHertz? 
-----------------------------------------------------
*EDIT:*
Ya entendí, ya entendí. 
Me puse a buscar páginas sobre el tema de la "longitud de onda" y estaba leyendo *este artículo de wikipedia* donde lo explica con mucha claridad!

Entonces los cálculos serían fáciles (espero no equivocarme):
h = 300 / 107 Mhz = 2,8037 / 4 (porque es 1/4) = 0,7009... 

Listo, disculpen la molestia. Gracias Mumish por tirarme esa pista y esos datos.
--------------------------------------------------------

*Hola gente, tengo otra pregunta. *

Ya tengo todas las medidas de la antena que voy a hacer, es un dipolo simple idéntico al de Joakiy, que explica en su post.

La duda es que tengo caño de aluminio (nuevo, lo compré ayer) de 20mm de diámetro, tengo dos tramos de 1,53M.
Pensaba hacerlo con este caño, ya que es de calidad y el largo creo que me alcanza...

Que creen? Funcionará?
Estoy dudando principalmente por del diámetro del caño, que me parece un tanto excesivo, pero no se en verdad si esto influye en algo... 

Por ahí estaba leyendo sobre antenas, y en un tipo de antena (no me acuerdo cual ) decían que cuánto más diámetro el caño, más cobertura tenía la antena, es decir, tenía más ancho de banda en frecuencias a transmitir... Si esto se aplica para todas las antenas, estaría muy bueno que sea así, porque me interesaría que sea una antena más bien "general", y no que esté calculada precisamente para una sola frecuencia exacta... 

Espero sus opiniones.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 23, 2011)

Pienso que mientras mayor el grosor de los elementos del dipolo mayor potencia se le podra aplicar a los elementos. 

Tienes 2 tramos de 1,53M de largo... y necesitarás 70 cm para cada tramo del dipolo, y el resto sirve para hacer el ''boom'' (varilla de soporte).


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Pienso que mientras mayor el grosor de los elementos del dipolo mayor potencia se le podra aplicar a los elementos.


Bueno el dato. Igual, mucha potencia no le voy a aplicar, porque no tengo transistor para ello! 
Tengo bien guardado un 2SC1971 bien original para hacer algún día un lineal pequeño, de unos 5-6W. Con eso creo que alcanzaré buenas distancias.



> Tienes 2 tramos de 1,53M de largo... y necesitarás 70 cm para cada tramo del dipolo, y el resto sirve para hacer el ''boom'' (varilla de soporte).


Bueno, ahora me queda un solo tramo, porque el otro ya lo usé. En este preciso instante estoy haciendo un dipolo. En realidad, cada tramo tenía 151,6 centímetros.

Agarré un tramo de ese largo y lo dividí perfectamente en dos, partes iguales.
Me quedaron dos tramos de 75,8 centímetros.

Si hacemos el simple cálculo L = ((300/94Mhz)/2) nos dá -> 1.595 metros.
Luego le restamos el 5% y nos queda -> 1.515 ~ milímetros más, milímetros menos:

*151,6 ~ 151,5*​
*Con esto obtengo que mi dipolo está ajustado en 94Mhz.*
Ahora, la pregunta del millón:

¿Hasta qué frecuencia me puedo extender en emitir con este dipolo sin que deje de ser eficiente?
Me explico:


			
				Ancho de Banda de una Antena dijo:
			
		

> El ancho de banda de la antena se define como el rango de frecuencias sobre las cuales la operación de la antena es "satisfactoria".
> 
> *FUENTE:* http://www.frm.utn.edu.ar/comunicaciones/antenas.html



Saludos. 

Tengo nuevas dudas:
1) Cómo se llama el tramo señalado en la imagen?
2) Cómo se instala ese tramo? Puede ser hecho de materia conductor (aluminio) o debe estar aislado de todo?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 23, 2011)

El tramo señalado es el que mencioné como ''Boom''. Puede ser de material preferentemente metalico, pero siempre aislando los elementos que van a formar el dipolo

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2011)

Una pregunta:

El boom tiene que estar separado a qué distancia de la antena??? 1/4 de onda? 

Ya estoy pensando como lo voy a hacer, estoy juntando todas las partes para hacer el dipolo, mañana finalizo su construcción, ya van a ver como me queda. 

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 23, 2011)

Al parecer si... yo generalmente lo hago de un largo aleatorio, como 1M +/-

Cuando tengas la antena lista subes fotos para que veamos como esta.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 24, 2011)

Bueno, acá estoy trabajando, todavía sigo haciendo la antena; probablemente hoy a la noche la termino, porque todavía tengo que hacer la torre y armarla bien, además de izarla en el techo de casa.

Me surgió una duda, que quizá ya la planteé unos mensajes más arriba, pero no de manera correcta:
*¿El largo del boom afecta en algo al funcionamiento de la antena?* 

Porque estoy considerando la idea de hacerlo de 1/4 de onda, como hizo Joakiy, pero viendo lo que decías Mumish, que generalmente lo hacés de 1 metro de largo... me quedaron dudas respecto a esto. 

Bueno, el soporte que sostiene ambos cuerpos de dipolo y el boom es de madera bien sólida, y en este momento estoy haciendo un trabajo de carpintería, porque tuve que hacer una especie de "T" con madera, encolando y prensando ambas maderas para asegurar que queden rígidas.
Los cuerpos de dipolo, que son caños de aluminio de 18mm de diámetro, están sujetos al soporte por medio de unas "U" de varilla roscada, que transpasan el soporte y van agarradas en la parte posterior del soporte.

Me imagino que no entienden mucho por lo que comento, pero ya verán las fotos y van a entender. 

Lo estoy haciendo de la mejor manera posible y con los mejores materiales para que soporte bien la intemperie; acá suelen haber fríos muy crudos y climas variados.

El Boom definitivamente va a ser de Caño liviano de acero, dos caños juntos de 15mm de diámetro en paralelo, para aumentar su resistencia. Todo soldado, obviamente.

Es por eso mi duda respecto al largo del boom, *porque no quisiera tener que agregar/cortar material una vez hecho!!!*


Ni bien tenga unas fotos las subo para que vean el trabajito. 

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola tavo!

Subo imagenes de mi dipolo que arme hace algunas semanas atrás y que simplemente la tengo guardada para una emisora que tengo pensada armar. Adjunto además la imagen de un transmisor FM de auto que le voy a agregar un amplificador lineal hasta (ojalá) llegar a los 10W.

Mi antena tiene las borneras de conexion de cada elemento para poner el nucleo y la malla del coaxial en cada una. Se muestra el aislante tambien en el que se afirman los elementos.

Saludos


----------



## raulin1966 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola:
Quiero contarles mi experiencia:
Me asignaron una concesion o permiso para una radio emisora en FM en 98.5Mhz
pero el proyecto me lo aprobaron con  8 antenas yagui PUESTAS VERTICALCALMENTE que son direccionales, y bueno la orientacion de las yagui que tambien la exigen en el proyecto me  dejan fuera una zona de interes para cubrir . Lo que yo se que los dipolos tipo bazuca con gamma son omnidireccionales
pero cuando vayan a recibir la obra tienen que estar puestas las yaguis

PREGUNTA  se puede disfrazar un dipolo de yagui?   yo pensaba en el soporte o boom que en un dipolo seria mas corto recubrirlo con un Tubo de PVC al igual que el reflector y el director hacerlo de PVC que no es conductor, luego pintar la antena , de este modo se veran yaguis pero en realidad serian dipolos que aunque los oriente para cualquier parte irradiaran en forma omnidireccional

ATTE RAULIN    ESPERO SU AYUDA

ME OLVIDABA  UN DATO IMPORTANTE

Hola:
Quiero contarles mi experiencia:
Me asignaron una concesion o permiso para una radio emisora en FM en 98.5Mhz
pero el proyecto me lo aprobaron con 8 antenas yagui PUESTAS VERTICALCALMENTE que son direccionales, y bueno la orientacion de las yagui que tambien la exigen en el proyecto me dejan fuera una zona de interes para cubrir . Lo que yo se que los dipolos tipo bazuca con gamma son omnidireccionales
pero cuando vayan a recibir la obra tienen que estar puestas las yaguis

LO QUE OLVIDABA LAS YAGUIS SON  DE 3 ELEMENTOS  1 Reflector , elemento exitado y 1 director

PREGUNTA se puede disfrazar un dipolo de yagui? yo pensaba en el soporte o boom que en un dipolo seria mas corto recubrirlo con un Tubo de PVC al igual que el reflector y el director hacerlo de PVC que no es conductor, luego pintar la antena , de este modo se veran yaguis pero en realidad serian dipolos que aunque los oriente para cualquier parte irradiaran en forma omnidireccional

ATTE RAULIN ESPERO SU AYUDA


----------



## elgriego (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola raulin1966,como estas ,que curioso que te exijan el uso de antenas direccionales,en una estacion de radiodifusion sonora por modulacion de fcia,eso aca en mi pais solo se usa en las estaciones que cubren las rutas ,por ej covisur?y les interesa llegar solo a los autos que transitan por estas.


Con respecto a disimular un dipolo de media onda ,de la manera que vos planteas por supuesto que se puede,la cuestion es que los muchachos jaja que rigen las comunicaciones en tu pais, como en el mio, tienen elementos a su disposicion para saber que ,cuanto y como estas irradiando,por lo tanto la mentira va a durar poco y me imagino que las sanciones, por mentirle al estado en un caso tan especifico como son las comunicaciones y sobre todo cuando hay, una licencia asignada con ciertas condiciones tecnicas,no va a resultar  necesariamente gratuito.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola:

me ha sido de gran utilidad este foro en el proyecto que estoy realizando y po eso recurro a Uds con consultas y aportes

Todo claro en cuanto  al calculo de antenas como dipolos y yaguis para FM  les adjunto un archivo exel comprimido con RAR el cual puede calcular el gamma match de antenas yagui
Pregunta  ¿ Servira para Dipolos ?   ¿ soportara 500 watts sin chispear o ponerse en corte con el tiempo?

el dielectrico es  el centro de un cable RG/8 y por fuera  es todo de aluminio

la frecuencia que pretendo operar es 98.5 Mhz y esta aparece en el dibujo pero si desean pueden cambiar esta frecuencia le dan enter y sale las dimensiones del gamma para la frecuencia que  nesesiten


Agradecido  Raulin desde Chile
Por una Educacion Gratuita y de calidad


----------



## elgriego (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola raulin1966 como estas? Interesante el programita,pero segun veo,da la onda completa ,en lo refente al largo del elemento exitado,habria que dividirlo por dos,yo en lo personal prefiero usar la acuacion 142,5/F,que da la correccion del efecto de puntas,con respecto al tema de la maxima potencia soportada ,todo depende del conector que uses ,si pones un N en lugar de un pl 259,podes tranquilamente aplicar ese nivel de potencia por antena.

Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola:
Nuevamente  te escribo para agradecer los aportes y ayuda lo que les envie era *SOLO para calcular el GAMMA MATCH* y la pregunta era para saber si la aislacion  del gamma match soportaria 500 watts, ya que en la practica viene a ser un condensador variable y como sabemos los condensadores tienen capacidad y aislacion , lo del conector yo creo que un N efectivamente sopòrta mas que un PL salvo que el PL sea de buena calidad y material resistente al calor

bueno para aclarar y precisar mas el tema les envio un programa para calcular yaguis  archivo YAGUI.rar
en forma automatica o manual  e ir llenando los datos
descomprimir y precionar QY4 luego cualquier tecla elegir manual o automatico( para manual hay que prescionar Enter) 

y luego otro programa para calcular SOLO EL GAMA MATCH (que ya lo subi)
GAMMA.rar


atte Raulin desde Chile
Apoyando la Educacion  Gratuita y de calidad

AAAAH:
 me olvidaba  les adjunto un tutorial del programa YAGUI(YaguiTUT)
como usarlo y lo que se puede obtener , se puede hacer un dipolo con un reflector y sin director que es  casi omnidireccional para ello cuado les solicite numero de directores  le ponen cero, y listo pueden alargar o acortar el elemento exitado ,como el reflector , acortar o alargar la distancia entre reflector y elemento exitado en fin alli veran como varia la ganancia, impedancia , roe etc


Raulin desde Chile
Apoyando la Educacion gratuita y de calidad


----------



## charlie45 (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola amigos
Soy un diexista cubano, necesito un plano de antena de fm receptora de banda ancha y alta ganancia. 
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## darkf3n1x (Ago 21, 2011)

y para una antena transmisora de 88 mhz como seria?


----------



## david7777777 (Oct 5, 2011)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Tras buscar información acerca de como realizar una antena para Banda comercial, encontré este sencillo manual.
> 
> Al final del documento PDF, hay un pequeño tutorial con sus correspondientes cálculos.
> 
> ...


hola yo apenas me estoy adentrando a esto de las antenas y recurro solo a este foro por que confio en que aqui hay gente muy conocedora del tema mi docente nos pidio investigar lo sgte:
* como se determina la ganancia de las antenas yagui (tal vez alguna formula? o algun metodo)
* cuantos dBi de ganacia tienen las antenas omnidireccionales de una estacion radiobase de telefonia celular? 
por supuesto que investigare pero espero que me ayuden desde ya 
gracias


----------



## jahirtel18 (Nov 13, 2011)

algun entendido en el tema de antenas podria brindarme la infomacion de altura deberia tener la torre donde se coloque las antenas para transmision de FM estoy haciendo un infome de cobertura de FM y dentro de los calculos necesitaria saber como hallar la altura de la torre y su radio de cobertura


----------



## elgriego (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola jahirtel18,Ese dato que solicitas,lo proporciona la secretaria de comunicaciones ,en funcion de la categoria de la estacion ,por lo menos de esa manera se maneja la cuestion aqui en Argentina,por supuesto que a mayor altura, mayor distancia,pero ,como estamos hablando de modulacion en fcia,esa distancia tiene un limite,propio de este tipo de emisiones,en condiciones normales nunca superan los 70 kmt.

Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Nov 14, 2011)

jahirtel18 dijo:


> algun entendido en el tema de antenas podria brindarme la infomacion de altura deberia tener la torre donde se coloque las antenas para transmision de FM estoy haciendo un infome de cobertura de FM y dentro de los calculos necesitaria saber como hallar la altura de la torre y su radio de cobertura



Mira:

Fijate primero cual es la altura sobre el nivel del mar donde esta la base de la torre
si es terreno natural la cota de altura natural del terreno  sobre nivel del mar 

si esta en un edificio debes sumar la altura de la cota terreno natural(sobre nivel del mar) mas la altura del edificio
correcto?   a esto le llamaremos COTA BASE ALTURA

ahora bien  al la cota base de altura debes sumarle el largo de la torre
correcto?

segun entendi vas a poner tres elementos  en este caso la separacion entre cada elemento
en  promedio es de un lamda o una longitud de onda en este caso tomaremos a 98 Mhz que es el centro y es de 3 METROS entre un elemento y otro verdad?


entonces la distancia total es d1 a d2 hasta d3  3 mts +3mts  son 6 mts
el centro de radiacion es a los 3 mtrs es decir a la mitad de la distancia que ocupan todos  los elementos radiantes



conclusion:  COTA BASE TORRE+LARGO DE LA TORRE -la mitad de la distancia de todos los elementos (que son  tres) =NOS DA ALTURA DEL CENTRO DE RADIACION o ALTURA EFECTIVA


ALTURA CENTRO DE RADIACION  CON RESPECTO A LA TORRE= LARGO DE LA TORRE - la mitad de la distancia  que ocupan todos los elementos radiantes


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola, esto no tiene nada que ver con la antena de FM, pero acabo de construirme una (mi primera) antena dipolo con Gamma Match, para 462 MHz. 

Diganme si estoy bien... el tramo radiante esta compuesto por una varilla redonda de aluminio, de 32 cm de largo, la cual esta acoplada mediante un condensador Gamma a uno de los elementos del dipolo. La varilla radiante, a pesar que este haciendo contacto en la mitad de ella a tierra por atravesar el Boom de montaje, no es un cortocircuito para RF? o sea, irradia de la misma forma que un dipolo abierto? (favor diganme si se entiende, porque esto lo hice apurado, no tenia mucho tiempo jeje) Pronto subire fotos de como quedó.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola, por aca encontré algo con que hacer dulce... 

http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Antenna/Wire Antennas for Ham Radio/Wire_antennas_for_ham_radio.htm

En general son antenas de hilo, pero no hay problema en emplear otro material para que quede mejor en esta banda. La antena que me interesa es la Doublet... tengo algunas dudas con las medidas... dice B=102/F... pero no dice cuanto mide A... asumo que es la mitad de B menos el espacio, que no debe ser necesariamente crítico. Imagino que C y D dependerá de como quede todo, así que el punto de alimentación debería ser deslizable, como el de las slimjim, pero agregando un blaun 4:1.

La verdad que las constantes empleadas me generan dudas... al parecer sería una antena "corta".

En la web de SM0VPO hay una sección destinada a esta antena (http://www.sm0vpo.com:800/antennas/6dbvhf0.htm), pero no quedan muy claras las medidas como para transportarlas a cualquier otra banda.

Alguien se da maña?


----------



## richardpp (Ene 3, 2012)

joakiy dijo:


> Heyyy.... No confundamos al personal: Eso de poder o no poder ajustar la roe con 1 vatio de potencia no es cuestión de los vatios, sino del medidor.... Hay medidores de roe con sensibilidad de 5 vatios, de 10.... pero los hay también que son sensibles a menos de 1 vatio. Y no por ser más sensibles son mejores, ni peores, solamente se tarta de "otra filosofía" de medidor.
> 
> Los más sensibles son también los más malos para medir potencia (no suelen mostrar datos reales, ni tan siquiera aproximados) pero para medir ondas estacionarias que es lo que nos ocupa son perfectamente válidos.
> 
> ...



una preguntita los Brazos que diametro deben tener ???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 4, 2012)

El diametro que quieras... se supone que entre mayor el diametro mayor ancho de banda y además más potencia pueden soportar... lo normal es hacerlo con caño de entre 1/4" y 7/8"... queda a tu gusto... el caño más fácil de conseguir es del de 3/8" en aluminio en rollo que lo podes conseguir en cualquier ferretería ya que lo venden para hacer conecciones de gas... lo ideal sería un temple duro... pero a falta de pan, buenas son las tortas... incluso con ese caño le improvisé una slimjim a un amigo...


----------



## redlan (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola Amigos de foro.

Quisiera armas la antena Predator o algo asi para FM pero no encuentro el plano, por ahi lei que alguien la quiere armar y queria saber si son tan amables de facilitar el plano con las medidas para construirla.

Saludos Cordiales y gracias


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya se hablo algo sobre esa antena.. muchos pensamos que es puro marketing.. sino jampro u otra prestigiosa marca la fabricaria.

Tenes problemas de cobertura?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 1, 2012)

creo que tiene un tema dedicado... hay que buscarlo nomás... el que estaba embaldo con ese asunto era GustyArte... hace como dos meses de esto pero no se si habrá hecho algo a estas fechas.

Sobre la antena del dibujo de redlan... quizas una J sea la misma cosa... y la potencia admitida dependerá de los pateriales empleados.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 2, 2012)

Amigos adjunto  hay un archivo, espero sea de utilidad, tendran que utilizar  el traductor,  un abrazo atodos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 2, 2012)

Moises, el plano está muy interesante... cuando me libere un poco voy a construirla a ver que tal va.

A simple vista, podría decir que es la misma cosa que la J-Pole, sólo que con otro tipo de alimentación... pero bueno... 6dB son tentadores... habrá que ver si son de verdad.


----------



## radiux2012 (Abr 17, 2012)

Queria saber si realmente conviene colocar en mi FM una Yagi direccional, (tengo conocimientos tecnicos pero no esta area especifica).
De hecho ya la compre es de 5 elementos muy robusta toda soldada y con un gama de 5/8
tengo un alcance en ciudad muy congestionada de 800 metros con 4 watts. ¿Mi duda es como la coloco con polarizacion vertical o horizontal?, en estos momentos la tengo en posision horizontal.
Estoy por colocar un transmisor de unos 100 watts (Compre un transmisor con MRF 150 a la salida)para mejorar el alcance pero queria unos consejos de utds q la tienen clara. Les comento tambien que no tengo torre y la antena la tengo colocada en un segundo piso con un mastil de 6 metros de altura total aproximado 14 mts.
La idea de una direccional me vino porque tengo unos mostruos de edificios de 20 pisos en un costado de mi propiedad y me parecio un desperdicio transmitir para esa zona y preferi dirigir la poca potencia que tengo hacia un sector determinado.
El cable de transmision es bastante comun rg 213.
Agradeceria cualquier consejo para mejorar el alcance, que me puedan dar; soy nuevo en este rubro.
Los Edificios Moustruos estan en realidad a 100 metros de mi propiedad no pegados y trato de evitar dirigir mi antena hacia ese lugar. Necesito consejos. Desde ya muchas Gracias.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola, como estas?
En fm se utiliza polarizacion vertical, funciona mucho mejor, pero en tu caso y por los edificios la polarizacion circular seria ideal, pero necesita mucha mas potencia.
Si tu idea es transmitir en una sola direccion, con la yagui vas bien, pero si tu necesidad es otra, tendrias que optar por otra antena.
En vhf o fm no hay muchos misterios, lo importante como primera medida es la altura, despues el coaxil (para minimizar las perdidas) y luego la/s antena/s.
Hay mucha info en el foro que te va a orientar muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola radiux2012,como te indica el colega Gustyarte,la antena Yagi es sumamente direccional ,su angulo de abertura es muy pequeño ,a no ser que quieras emitir tu señal Hacia un punto fijo,no es recomendable para su uso en brodcast,ya que solo te van a recibir los que esten en esa linea imaginaria de irradiacion,este tipo de formaciones ,las utilizan las Fm ,que funcionan sobre la ruta 2 En donde se busca justamente esto, irradiar a lo largo de la ruta y poco hacia los costados,pero la mejor experiencia es probar y comprobar vos mismo los resultados.

Saludos y exitos Atte El Griego.


----------



## radiux2012 (Abr 23, 2012)

Desde ya muchas gracias por los consejos sobre mi situación particular.
Me imagine que una directiva tenia un angulo muy estrecho.
Pero  en realidad compare los gráficos de radiaccion y me pareció que me iva a rendir.
Cuando coloque el transmisor de 100 watts les comento el alcance que me da y el angulo que cubro.
Seguramente tendre que migrar a los dipolos. El tema que no elegi los dipolos de entrada fue
que no tengo la altura suficiente y enfazados me ivan a quedar muy bajos.
Estuve observando que la Yagi también irradia hacia los costados, no con el rendimientos directo pero es bastante considerable.
Dado que con 4 watts no creo que se pueda estimar el rendimiento, cuando coloque la potencia de 100 watts les comento como me fue asi la tienen como referencia.
Igualmente tengo que ver lo de las armonicas porque creo q cuando encienda el transmisor con esa potencia se  va caer el dial de fm toda la manzana. Y no quiero q los vecinos me maten.
Un saludo a todos y gracias por responderme.
Radiux2012


----------



## LinP (Abr 23, 2012)

Yo creo que 4w pueden ser una buena referencia para conocer el rendimiento del sistema radiante, una vez comprobado el alcance y hechos los ajustes siempre puedes optar por subir la potencia. 

Lo primordial, antes que la potencia es una buena colocación de la antena, mira de instalar aunque sea un dipolo en vertical, tal y como ha comentado elgriego las directivas o yagis no son recomendables para Broadcast a no ser que las quieras utilizar para un enlace. 

El aumento de potencia no te hará llegar más lejos, quizás cubras un poco más aunque básicamente lo que conseguirás es "llenar" mejor allí donde llegues. 

Respecto a los armónicos lo suyo es un buen filtro pasabajos, aquí en casa el primer transmisor que monté de 15w se llevaba por delante la TFT y la Wi-fi, en cambio actualmente utilizo un transmisor comercial de 50w y sin problema alguno. 

Por cierto, sería interesante ver ese transmisor de 100w. 

Saludos


----------



## radiux2012 (May 2, 2012)

Que tal , necesito ayuda, tengo una Yagi de 5 elementos que trabaja en la banda comercial de FM para ser exactos en 90.5 Mhz el tema es que al ser directiva no se como polarizarla, en este momento la tengo en forma horizontal, y si bien cubro la zona a que pretendo llego con mucho ruido. Según un antenista me recomendó que la colocara con polarización VERTICAL que de esa forma iva a tener mayor alcance y mas limpieza.
Mi pregunta es que me aconsejan ustedes en el caso de polarizarla  verticalmente, a que distancia del mastil la debo colocarla. Realmente vale la pena? me dijeron que horizontal me resta muchos db. Que hay de cierto en esto?

Polarizacion _: Vertical o Horizontal Ventajas y Desventajas?


----------



## elgriego (May 2, 2012)

Hola radiux2012,como estas?.En Brodcast en vhf(FM) se utiliza polarizacion vertical,lo normal son las formaciones colineales ,que usan la mayoria de las radios Fm ,tambien se utilizan sistemas radiantes que polarizan en vertical y horizontal,como los dipolos circulares,pero que solo son efectivos en zonas densamente edificadas y trabajando los mismos con alta potencia,pero con la desventaja de su baja  ganancia en distancia .

Si observas cualquier radiograbador ,vas a notar que la antena trabaja casi siempre en posicion vertical,debido a la forma en que se emite la señal desde las emisoras ,diferente es el caso de Tv ,en que se utiliza polarizacion Horizontal,como lo demuestran las yagis sobre los techos..

La antena yagy que tenes la podes poner a 80 cmt de la torre ,es decir el elemento reflector,debe estar a unos 80 cmt de la torre .

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (May 2, 2012)

Hola radiux2012 la polarización vertical se usa como bien indica el amigo elgriego en FM y vhf en modo FM, la polarización horizontal se emplea en tv y comunicaciones en vhf en modo SSB para comunicaciones de larga distancia ya que le ruido electrónico es mas susceptible a la polarización vertical.

Saludos Homebrew


----------



## DAVICOM (May 5, 2012)

Saludos a toda gente  del Foro; quisiera saber si es correcta la informacion sobre  el largo del cable hacia la antena debe ser  el  menor posible,  es mas se  habla de una formula: 
L = 300/frec
Lc = L x Fv
Lt = Lc / 4
 resultado  que  multiplicamos  por un numero inpar hasta obtener la distancia necesaria  a nuestro tx.
Es de  mucha ayuda este Foro. les agradezco desde ya  respuesta


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2012)

Hola Davicom, con esa formula estás calculando 1/4 de onda física. Personalmente no me parece serio cortar el cable para que los problemas desaparezcan (o se oculten). Si tu(s) antena(s) estan correctamente ajustadas, la longitud del cable no tiene por qué importar (siempre que sea de 50 ohms). En caso de usar cable de 75 r o cualquiera desconocido, siempre es conveniente identificar el material dieléctrico para poder "asumir" el factor de velocidad del cable y cortarlo a multiplo de 1/2 L para que en un extremo vea la misma impedancia que en el otro extremo, sin importar la impedancia del cable. Atento a que muchos cables con dieléctrico de polietileno sólido tienen un factor de velocidad superior al 66% y se debe a que no comprime contra el conductor central, así que ese "juego" que queda es aire y eso aumenta el FV.

Insisto en que esconder cualquier desadaptación dentro de los cables no es buena práctica. Conozco quienes agregan un chicote entre el transmisor y el cable que va a las antenas y puedo decirte que por máz que el roímetro acuse roe 1:1 con ese chicote, un celflex de 1/2" se calienta con reflejada real 1,4:1 en 600w. Así que un trabajo bien hecho conlleva el esfuerzo de ajustar y probar tantas veces como sea necesario. Al final se traduce como una mejor cobertura.


----------



## DAVICOM (May 13, 2012)

ah! ah! ahora caigo dijo la Pradon, entiendo,no es  falta de  seriedad tengo que  desburrarme gracias por  aclararme  tan importante  punto  DJ_Glenn, lamento  la tardanza no es falta de ganas;  hacia  memoria en estos dias y recordé ( y ahora entendi) lo que  me  paso  con una antena  alla por  los 149 mhz , por mas que le  agregaba cable no se apreciaba la variacion de la reflejada. Seguire leyendo  y aprendiendo en  este genial foro


----------



## elgriego (May 13, 2012)

Hola DAVICOM,Como estas.El unico efecto que produce el tener mas cable,(mas metros)en un sistema irradiante ,es la perdida de potencia por la atenuacion misma del cable ,Es por eso que las tablas de caracteristicas de los cables ,entre los parametros que indican, se trata el de la atenuacion en Db,a mejor calidad del cable, menos perdidas ,tambien imfluye y muchisimo la fcia a transmitir o recibir ,no es lo mismo 4Mhz ,que 400Mhz,y no podemos olvidar tampoco la cuestion de la calidad de los conectores.

Y como dice el colega DJ_Glenn,si el sistema irradiante esta correctamente ajustado ,(lo mas cercano a los 50 ohm)del cable coaxil, la transferencia de energia al aire va a ser maxima,salvo esos factores de atenuacion ,que nada tienen que ver con la roe ,y por ultimo una linea de transmision en la cual la roe es alta ,se calienta, por tramos, debido a la desadaptacion misma del sistema,en conclusion el problema no es la roe ,sino la dasadaptacion de impedancia de las antenas

Saludos atte El Griego.


----------



## sonidoyluz (May 28, 2012)

Hola colegas del foro, aca vuelvo con una consulta, como sigo  experimentando quisiera tener algun consejo para seguir buscando  solucion al problema de *cobertura y alcance*.
Quiero poner una  fm a nivel  comunitario en mi barrio, he experiemntado hace mucho años  atras desde  mi comienzos en electronica con el famoso transmisor de  Plaquetodo de  10 watts .
 Hoy quiero reanudar el proyecto pero con cosas mejores.Actualmente   dispongo de un Transmisor Siglo XXI de 50 watts con display digital que   solo encendi con carga fantasma.Y el problema viene aca, estoy solo a 3   cuadras de capital federal, en un barrio de casas, pero el espectro  esta  super recontra saturado, es una lucha del mas fuerte!!! todas las   emisoras se pisan, se interfieren, un caos total, no hay lugar libre.  en  un radio de 20 cuadras tengo 10 antenas de radio, todas con 4  dipolos  minimo.
 Es todo un tema, pensaba transmitir en las puntas de la banda pero ahi   tambien pisan fuerte fm Kabul rock 107.9 y fm Malvinas 87.5.
 Que harian?que opinan?, simplemente quiero seguir experiementando con algo de cobertura pero se me complica.
 Desde ya super agradecido por los consejos.


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2012)

Hola sonidoyluz,Lamentablemente lo unico que te queda en esas condiciones ,que conosco a la perfeccion ,es incrementar altura ,ganancia de antena y potencia Esto implica Plata,por lo menos 300w ,cuatro dipolos y 40mts de altura de torre,O podes probar algo traido de los pelos, buscarte una canal par,en el que ,las bandas laterales de dos emisoras no se pisen tan fuerte ,por ej,87.8,por supuesto que eso esta fuera de reglamentacion,pero ante tal caos espectral que tenemos en las grandes ciudades de Argentina,no le veo otra salida,ademas dia a dia surgen mas radios ,sin ir mas lejos ,aqui en donde vivo, tenemos 130,y 20 son repetidoras de Capital y de la plata.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## sonidoyluz (May 30, 2012)

Ante de todo, gracias, por responder al pedido de consejos y sugerencias.
Te  cuento que  a nivel experiemntacion se me ocurrio transmitir fuera de  banda, o sea en 87.3, la mayoria de los receptores de "agujita" llegan  un poco mas abajo y todos los mp3 mp4 pueden cambiar su modo de  recepcion a banda japonesa y sintonizar mucho mas abajo inclusive.
Llame  a "mafer" siglo xxi y les realice la consulta para que me cambien el  micro pic y asi que coemience a barrer desde 87.1 mhz, pero no me dieron  mucha bolilla, quedaron en pasarme presupuesto.
Estaba pensando  comprar un transmisor pll 4 watts que esta en deremate en $650, con  display, solo la plaqueta, ese si lo pueden modificar y asi comenzar con  las pruebas fuera de banda.
la intension es buscarle la vuelta, transmitir, probar, experiementar de una forma distinta, pero lo importante "estar".
Para seguir en tema de antenas, ya tengo probado una suma de 2 yaguis de  tres elementos con su correspondientes arnes de enfasado, el resultado es muy direccional y equivale a una suma de 8 dipolos abiertos omni, una muy buena idea para no perder potencia irradiando a lugares donde no hay receptores.



adjunto una foto de las yaguis


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 3, 2012)

Ya te estás metiendo en algo rebuscado... y todavía estás dentro del canal 6 de tv... el muerto que se ve en la foto con 11 alambres es de tu torre? o de algún vecino? Para salir al aire y que te escuchen, tenes que hacer como dice elgriego, altura, potencia antena eficiente, buen cable, conectores decentes, etc...

La situación por mi ciudad no es muy diferente de lo que cuenta elgriego, y puedo darte el ejemplo de un cliente: con 300w, 33 metros de altura, cable de 1/2 y cuatro dipolos abiertos cubría perfectamente la ciudad (bajo esas condiciones la verdad sorprendía), hasta que la emisora que está 200khz más arriba aumentó potencia (y seguro que todo desajustado)... y el perjuicio que le causó es que si bien puede sintonizarse en toda la ciudad, hay muchas partes donde se escucha mal... lo raro es que en otra ciudad, a unos 30km, entra clarito... así que por más que quieras inventar cosas raras, deberías buscar la forma de reforzar tu cadena... el exitador que tenes te sirve hasta 1kW, así que juntá platita para meter un lineal de 300w y si con eso seguis corto, agregá otro... para elegir la frecuencia, buscá el lugar de emplazamiento de dos emisoras separadas 400 khz y si estás en medio ahí podrías prender... hasta que te vengan a tirar la bronca y de ahí decidis...


----------



## Joe Pino (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola, cuál es la diferencia entre los dipolos cerrados y abiertos??? Tenemos una potencia de 500w y vamos a llegar 1k, nos tapo una radio grande y nos tenemos que cambiar de dial. Estamos en el conurbano, zona sur. Qué nos recomiendan??? desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 26, 2012)

El dipolo cerrado tiene un patron vertical más cerrado que el abierto. De cualquier manera, para meter potencia yo prefiero los abiertos.


----------



## ricardogaspar (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en la electrónica, y he fue a ver la fotografía que envió, pero no se dio cuenta en los cálculos :/
¿Me podría explicar por favor cómo los cálculos realizados?


----------



## neskafe (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola a todos quisiera construir la antena PREDATOR un usuario ya subio el plano con las medidas pero no le entiendo quiriera saber si alguien tiene las medidas o alguno de este foro que me lo tradusca les agradesco sus atenciones. saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola, yo hice algo parecido... usé un elemento vertical de 3/4 de onda, le puse cuatro planos a tierra de 1/4 de onda cada uno y lo alimento con gamma match... es más o menos como la ringo para fm... solo que es un poquito más larga (la ringo es de 5/8 L) y obviamente se alimenta de una forma diferente. La hice para 146 mhz y en rx funciona muy bien. Comenzaron a aparecer cosas que antes no escuchaba y mejoraron bastante las que antes sí escuchaba. Aproveché el horario de prueba de equipos que tiene el Radio Club de mi ciudad y transmitiendo con medio vatio más o menos el reporte por medio de la repetidora que está a unos 35km de mi ubicación fue un "fuerte y claro, sin ruidos ni nada". Eso sí, ya para la banda en que la hice quedó bastante larga... habrá que usar materiales adecuados para la banda de fm ya que será un 50% más larga. Por aca la comenté: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/719501/


----------



## carloscomadreja (Oct 30, 2012)

A mí me siguen gustando los dipolos. Si la torre es corta, un "molinete" de 4 dipolos a 90º, usando los mismos cables de distribución de señal que cuando están uno a continuación del otro, trabaja bien. Hay quie ponerlos algo más lejos de la torre (1/2 onda, es decir aprox.  botalones de 2 m, que al afirmarlos hace que cada dipolo quede a 1,5 m de la torre. y a un largo de onda de la opuesta y casi 3/4 de las otras dos) Dos dipolos van van el stub de adaptación hacia arriba y  los otros dos hacia abajo. Es necesario poner silicona o un regatón o tapón en el extremo del stub de los que van hacia arriba, para evitar que entre agua de lluvia. El diagrama de radiación es un trébol de 4 hojas casi omnidireccional. En el plano horizontal, el lóbulo del ángulo de radiación es algo más bajo en los dipolos con el stub hacia abajo que los que lo tienen al revés, pero sigue siendo adecuado. la ganancia ronda los 5.5 Db sobre el dipolo isotrópico, o los casi 7 db sobre una antena "pincho" o "paraguas". Pueden apilarse 2 formaciones de 4 dipolos de esa forma, cuidando que la distancia entre las antenas sea de una longitud de onda (aproximada) entre los de arriba y los de abajo. Ganancia: 8,5 Db. y mejoran los ángulos de radiación en el plano horizontal: casi paralelos a tierra.


----------



## sonidoyluz (Nov 11, 2012)

Carloscomadreja, lei tu respuesta sobre la natena molinete, vo a fabriarla para probar su rendimientos, tendras algun diagrama de la ubicacion de los dipolos, la respuesta es clara  pero me surgio una duda con el stub de enfasado, en mi caso usari "arnes de enfasado", funcionara de igual manera?, desde ya super agradecido con esta data, muy bueno, saludos atte. Guillermo de sonidoyluz


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 11, 2012)

Sonidoyluz: una cosa es el arnés de enfasado (que incluye cable de 75Ω para lograr la adaptación de un número par (2 o 4) de dipolos al cable de 50 Ω y a las antenas que regularmente (si no son dipolos plegados) también presentan 50 Ω de impedancia, y otro el stub de alimentación que éstos suelen incluir para ajustar la impedancia a 50 Ω exactos. El arnés o array no necesitás modificarlo. y el ajuste actual de los dipolos tampoco. Pero el "stub" es un tubito metálico que va casi pegado al costado de cada dipolo, y suele estar abierto por el extremo de abajo. Como dos dipolos van invertidos en el "molinete" se le puede colar agua de lluvia. Para eso una buena gota de silicona (mejor negra, de esa de sellar parabrisas) en el extremo te asegurará que no entre agua. Verás que con el aumento de la altura efectiva tu FM va a llegar más lejos. Un abrazo y estoy disponible para cualquier consulta.

Por cierto ¿tenés una formación de 4 o de 8 dipolos?


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 11, 2012)

P.D. no lo rellenes de silicona, el trozo de coaxil pelado que tiene el stub en su interior tiene que poder correr sin trabarse.


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 26, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gente or lo general ,todas las estaciones de Fm surgidas en nuestro pais Argentina a finales de  la decada del 80 ,Las que tienen P.P.P.comenzaron con potencias y alturas de antena ,que hoy considerariamos ridiculas por ej 1w, 5w,40w,Etc,por supuesto la multiplicacion de estaciones que se produjo desde esas fechas hasta ahora llevaron ,a esas estaciones de categoria F a convertirse en estaciones categorias. B,C e Incluso A,Luego vino la saturacion de canales disponibles de finales de los 90 ,con el surgimiento de las estaciones pos P.P.P. estas pasaron de 40,a 250 ,provocando la saturacion del espectro y a tener que subir potencia para conservar el erea de cobertura y hoy el que menos tiene es 1kw.
> 
> Pero que pasa con la linea de transmision y el sistema irradiante,como ud saben los dueños de las estaciones ,son comerciantes ,y logicamente defienden su bolsillo ,y cuando uno les dice que el Flamante equipo que compraron de 1kw ,con ese cable y esa antena no va a afuncionar ,responden tipo ,pero a cholito ,o a perez de la otra radio le anda ,en ese momento entramos nosotros "Ser o No Ser" ,tomamos el laburo,le decimos que problemas puede tener ,Nos vamos y que llame a otro,o le conectamos el equipo y que dios lo ayude y nos ayude,.
> 
> ...




Hola:
quiero consultar por el siguente dilema que tengo
compre un medidor de potencia y Roe daiwa  mide hasta 2Kw  el problema que trae conectores PL259 hembra y el transmisor trabaja con 1 Kw
para medir  o dejar puesto permanentemente el instrumento entre el amplificador y el filtro de armonicos  debere colocarles a los chicotes de RG-142 machos PL259 y al retirar el instrumento una copla para los 2 PL259 machos

AGUANTARAN LA POTENCIA CON USO CONTINUO SIN DESTRUIRSE O CAUSAR DAÑOS AL EQUIPO POR RECALENTAMIENTO?

Lamentablemente en Chile es malisima la variedad de productos tuve que traer de afuera un trozo de coaxial RG-142 y adaptadores macho PL a N hembra no hay tampoco aca
asi que lo mas a mano seria colocar machos PL259 a los RG-142


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola raulin1966,De acuerdo a mi humilde experiencia ,ese tipo de medidores no son aptos para servicio continuo,ademas que al no ser de linea verdadera ,como por ej el bird,introducen desadaptaciones de impedancia en la linea de Transmision ,pueden ser utiles ,para chequear y ajustar una antena,pero no para dejarlo puesto de por vida,una solucion mas economica y efectiva ,seria tomar las referencias de directa y reflejada del propio tx,estimo que un equipo de 1Kw debe contar con proteccion de roe,la idea es tomar esta imformacion directamente desde el detector de roe ,y con un circuito de los que abundan aqui en el foro ,controlar un istrumento de aguja(miliamperimetro),y en base a tu roimetro daiwa ,hacer por comparacion una escala caibrada.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola a todos conectores tipo PL259 machos o henbra sirven para para frequenzias abajo de 100Mhz , y arriba yo recomendo usar los tipos "N" iso de deve por causa que lo descasamento de los tipos PL259 son peores que los tipos "N". Portanto conectores tipo PL259 sirven para radioaficcionados y otros usos menos profissonales , haora los tipos "N" estes si son mui buenos para andar en RF hasta algunos miles de megahertz ( Ghz) .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola Amigo daniel lopes,te cuento que si esa fuera la regla de oro,el 80% de las emisoras de fm que existen en la Argentina ,tendrian que salir del aire jaja,en nuestro pais es muy comun ,ver pl259 de todo pelaje y color,algunos usan amphenol,otros usan una marca que ya no existe ,como tameco todos con aislacion de teflon ,y he visto hasta conectores con aislacion de baquelita en distribuidores de potencia de un Kw hno:


Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 26, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola raulin1966,De acuerdo a mi humilde experiencia ,ese tipo de medidores no son aptos para servicio continuo,ademas que al no ser de linea verdadera ,como por ej el bird,introducen desadaptaciones de impedancia en la linea de Transmision ,pueden ser utiles ,para chequear y ajustar una antena,pero no para dejarlo puesto de por vida,una solucion mas economica y efectiva ,seria tomar las referencias de directa y reflejada del propio tx,estimo que un equipo de 1Kw debe contar con proteccion de roe,la idea es tomar esta imformacion directamente desde el detector de roe ,y con un circuito de los que abundan aqui en el foro ,controlar un istrumento de aguja(miliamperimetro),y en base a tu roimetro daiwa ,hacer por comparacion una escala caibrada.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Ok despues de medir lo retiramos pero, al sacar el instrumento habra que unir los 2 trozos de RG-142
dejando una copla en lugar del instrumento  *la duda es si se puede dejar permanente la copla y los dos conectores PL259 ya que el RG 142 debe quedar puesto alli obviamente *
lo importante es medir entre el filtro y el pallet ya que los fabricantes de pallets te dicen que da una potencia ,pero no consideran la atenuacion y estado de  filtro , entonces si mido entre la antena y el filtro
puede que roe este bien y la potencia tambien,pero ¿el pallet estara sobreexigido ? pudiendo dañar los transistores y entonces el fabricante le dira :  el pallet da tanta potencia pero no considerando el filtro

*Mala experiencia ya tuvimos con pallets mal calibrados, transistores falsos.
Circuitos sin estabilizadores de voltaje para el bias. Ademas de un rango muy restringido en potencia de excitación no previendo la sobreexcitación*

atento con eso   www.broadcastconcepts.com  son equipos y modulos  que vienen quizas de donde NUNCA FUERON AMERICANOS y los venden por tal en Miami y ademas poca claras las advertencias ,sugerencias y no tienen esquematico   POR ALGO SERA


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola raulin1966,el circuito detector de roe,es conveniente,que este colocado entre el pallet y el filtro,ya que a veces los fltros suelen fallar ,se suelen cortocicuitar los condensadores y ,si la proteccion esta despues de este ,no cumple su funcion,con respecto ,a unir los dos tramos de rg 142,deberias procurar utilizar conectores tipo N amphenol, o de similar calidad y el hembra ,hembra,o tamborcito tambien debe ser de la misma calidad y marca,para ese nivel de potencia ,no se necesita mas.

Con respecto al punto de medicion ,este es variable de acuerdo al instrumento de medida,no se comporta de la misma manera un Bird43 que un Daiwa o similar.,primero se debe medir antes del filtro y luego despues de este,pero por lo general el comportamiento es similar salvo por la atenuacion correspondiente,propia de este tipo de filtros,Lo que es fundamental en cualquier lineal de potencia ,es contar con una efectiva proteccion de roe,de esto depende la vida del transistor de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2014)

Yo personalmiente prefiro andar con polarización de "Bias" ayustada en 0 Volts en los gates de los transistores Mosfet , la ganancia final es un poco mas baja pero los transistores no disparan la curriente de Dreno quando mui caliente hasta estropiarse y incluso els si desligan todo de imediato quando quitamos la excitación facilitando en mucho la actuacción de la protección. Me gusta tanbien andar con una tensión de alimentación de Dreno un poco mas baja entre 43 a 45 Voltios y quando possible limitada en corriente quando caso algo va malo los transistores aguentan un poco mas . quanto a lo Roimetro ese sin dudas algun es enpleado entre el pallet y lo filtro passa bajo, caso lo filtro falhe ( Si lo que puede acontecer en realidad )lo Roimetro hace su función de protección correctamente. Quanto a transistores falsificados Chinos , desafortunadamente a cada dia es mas comun topar con conponentes fasificados gracas a lo proprio Ocidente que tercerizou la producción de conponetes electronicos a els ( los Chinos) por pura ganancia por plata facil y agregado la transferencia para els ( los chinos) de todos problemas generados por la industria manufaturera (? residuos  industriales, donde estocar ?).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 27, 2014)

neskafe dijo:


> Hola a todos quisiera construir la antena PREDATOR un usuario ya subio el plano con las medidas pero no le entiendo quiriera saber si alguien tiene las medidas o alguno de este foro que me lo tradusca les agradesco sus atenciones. saludos



Me Interza tambien construir esta antena, compre esta antena
y la verdad es muy buena, haber si con estos planos la construimos, 
gracias

descarga aquí planos


----------



## juanjt (Abr 4, 2014)

GustyArte dijo:


> Esa antena la llaman comercialmente DOMINATOR... en otro post se hablo sobre ella.. segun creemos, es puro marqueting q lo que refiere ganancia.. constructivamente complicada



Hola, les comento que adquirí la antena dominator, y en base a esta la e hecho para fm en 89.3 se puede fácilmente frecuenciala.
tengo un analizador de antenas y estos datos me arroja:


















me gustaria que interpretaran los datos que el analizador me arroja, ,muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola caro juanjt , se no for mucha molestias ? poderia usteds subir una foto mas anpliada de la pantalla de tu analizador para que yo puedo tentar ayudarte mejor ?
Yo guste en mucho desa antena que conpraste y como  aca en Brasil  no hay ese tipo a venta , ? poderias usteds detallar mas precisamente como el es armada? , puede sener un croqui o un dibujo sinples si possible con dimensiones mas o menos detallada para mejor entiendimento de como el anda . 
! Muchas gracias !
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Abr 4, 2014)

la antena la compre aqui

y ya mejore la imagen 

hare una pequeña guia de como hacerla, no me fue complicada

lo que quiere es que me interpreten los datos que me arroja el analizador, gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Hola, les comento que adquirí la antena dominator, y en base a esta la e hecho para fm en 89.3 se puede fácilmente frecuenciala.
> tengo un analizador de antenas y estos datos me arroja:
> http://imageshack.com/a/img854/7720/ggcy.jpg
> 
> ...


Bueno en lo display tenemos las seguintes informaciones:
De arriba para bajo en la coluna esquierda :
Premero -  frequenzia en que es hecha la medida , esa es dada en KHz 
Segundo - "RL" o Return Loss do Ingles que  es : pierda de retuerno o mejor , potenzia reflejada en Decibelios y quanto maior for ese numero menor es la reflejada , un valor minimo aceptable es 10,0, menor que eso no es porque indica una ROE maior que 3:1 ( maxima adimissible).
Tercero - "R" : Resistencia de la antena o carga , es la parte real de la inpedancia medida. 
Quarto - "RII" :Reactancia de la antena o carga , esa es la parte reactiva o inmaginaria de la inpedancia medida.
Haora la coluna derecha:
Premero - "SWR" : relación de ondas estacionarias , esa medida quanto menor es melhor lo casamento con 50 Ohmios, donde  lo limite maximo admissivel es 3:1.  
Segundo - "IZI" : Inpedancia de la antena o carga medida , en realidad es la media geomectrica de la inpedancia real con la inpedancia inmaginaria ( inpedancia conplexa).
Tercero - "X" :reactancia inmaginaria de la antena o carga medida.
Quarto - "C" : capacitancia associada a lo valor "X" en la frequenzia de medida.
Quinto - "XII" : Inpedancia conplexa de la antena o carga medida.
Sexto - "CII": capacitancia associada a lo valor "XII" en la frequenzia de medida.
Eso que yo aclaro aca es a grueso modo , donde lo que realmente interesa es la : frequenzia y SWR 
Todas la otras informaciones fornidas por lo instrumento son de interese y real entendimento de un ingeniero en RF.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Abr 5, 2014)

Ok, gracias por tus datos, y como vez esta antena como saber la ganancia?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Bueno , haora quanto a la ganancia ........,! las cosas canbiam en mucho !. Para si medir la real ganancia de una antena es necesario tener aceso a un canpo de antenas ( local donde es mui controlado las irradiaciones de RF) agregado a  equipamentos de laboratorio de RF ( generadores de RF , analizadores de espectro)que son mui especificos y caros mas antenas padrón para conparación de  las ganancias ( antena padrón x antena a sener medida) en la frequenzia de trabajo , portanto esa especificación es mui dificil sacar ( incluso para lo proprio fabricante de la antena).
Un teste a grueso  modo es conparar lo rendimento fornido por esa antena que conpraste con una antena plano de tierra ( 1/4 de onda)bien ayustada en la frequenzia de trabajo la qual  tiene un ganho unitario , canbiando una por otra y verificando la qualidad de lo sinal recebido en un punto lejos.
Quando possible por gentileza se no for mucha molestia saque las dimensiones desa antena que tengo muchas ganas en estudiarla mejor ( conprimento , diametro de la aureula , dimensiones de lo gama match y de lo elemento irradiante etc....).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 6, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Ok, gracias por tus datos, y como vez esta antena como saber la ganancia?



Hola...Si bien sobre Antenas y el comportamiento de las mismas hay mucha literatura y a todo lo que anteriormente te han expresado acerca de la ganancia te sugiero que pases por aquí  http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/diag_rad/diag_rad.htm que en él trata la temática y tal vez te aclare alguna duda.
El fabricante dice que tiene 5.15db y presenta un patrón de radiación vertical para la frecuencia de 98Mhz aquí  http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-gain-colinear-aluminum-wave-exterminator%C3%82%C2%AE-pi-1119.html?image=3  ...no aclara la altura sobre el terreno/plano de tierra que supongo que es de un cuarto de onda.
Resumiendo la ganancia de una antena es como la velocidad publicada por el prestador de servicios de Internet...mas de eso es difícil que obtengas pero no siempre obtendrás el máximo incondicionalmente.  
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## juanjt (Abr 6, 2014)

Ok gracias, el cable que voy a utilizar es este http://www.syscom.mx/principal/verproductoazul/9913-belden-850.html según yo el factor de velocidad es de 0.95 y este fabricante dice 84% cuales realmente el FV de este cable?
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Ok gracias, el cable que voy a utilizar es este http://www.syscom.mx/principal/verproductoazul/9913-belden-850.html según yo el factor de velocidad es de 0.95 y este fabricante dice 84% cuales realmente el FV de este cable?
> Gracias


Belissimo cable , incluso lo fabricante( Belden ) ese sin dudas  es de premera linea ( alta-gamma) , puede conprar de ojos cerriado .
Lo factor de velocidad aclarada por lo fabricante es de 84% portanto lo FV= 0,84. 
Donde 0,95 es enpleado en metales en aire libre.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elkolo34 (Ago 31, 2014)

hola buenas, soy muy nuevo en rf monte una mini emisora de fm en mi casa con un pll chino de 7watts (lo modifique y le saque 12 watts) cable rg213 un mastil de 15 metros y un dipolo casero, como no puedo sumar mas dipolos me preguntaba si una ringo rinde mas que un dipolo?, alguien q*UE* me informe gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola caro elkolo34 , premeramente yo recomendo que vuelva a la potenzia original de 7 Wattios o quedarse con lo transistor del paso final estropiado en poco tienpo, ? quieres mas potenzia ? , arme un lineal con mas potenzia .
Quanto a la antena te recomendo buscar en la Internet por antena J pole o mejor una antena super J pole , esa antena te garantiza mas ganancia que la dipolo y una maior alcançe de tu mini emissora.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elkolo34 (Ago 31, 2014)

lo que hice fue cambiar el trasistor rd06 por el rd15, gracias por la respuesta, la antena j pole no la vi aun


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2014)

elkolo34 dijo:


> lo que hice fue cambiar el trasistor rd06 por el rd15, gracias por la respuesta, la antena j pole no la vi aun



Ah, bueno canbiaste lo transistor entonses haora sin peñas , quanto a la antena que te aclare es mui buena , busque en San Google por : antenna J pole o antenna super J pole, una variación desa antena es denominada "Slim Jim". https://www.google.com.br/images?hl..._group&ei=u6cEVPm6EtG4ggSJi4CIBw&ved=0CBQQsAQ o https://www.google.com.br/images?q=antenna+super+j+pole&hl=pt&gbv=2&oq=&gs_l=, o https://www.google.com.br/images?q=antenna+slim+jim&hl=pt&gbv=2&oq=&gs_l=
?Y que tal esa aca ? : http://rbsfm.org/am/?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=26 ,! los resultados son mui buenos !, o esa aca :http://rbsfm.org/am/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=26 , pero ese proyecto fue originalmente desahollado para 144Mhz ( 2 metros) y deve sener rediseñada para andar en 100Mhz (3 metros). 
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 3, 2014)

Saludos, creo que es tarde para responder pero las antenas de dipolo circular son muy buenas a la hora de transmitir en FM.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 4, 2014)

las antenas circulares son muy buenas para la penetracion en las ciudades donde hay muchos edificios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> las antenas circulares son muy buenas para la penetracion en las ciudades donde hay muchos edificios



Correcto , pero no pudemos olvidar que como ese tipo de antenna irradia 1/2 potenzia en lo plano horizontal y 1/2 potenzia en lo plano vertical , asi el tiene una ganancia de -3Db en conparación con una dipolo comum . 
Un meo de resolver ese incoveniente es enpillar varias antenas cofasadas ( 2, 4 , 8 etc...).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Correcto , pero no pudemos olvidar que como ese tipo de antenna irradia 1/2 potenzia en lo plano horizontal y 1/2 potenzia en lo plano vertical , asi el tiene una ganancia de -3Db en conparación con una dipolo comum .
> Un meo de resolver ese incoveniente es enpillar varias antenas cofasadas ( 2, 4 , 8 etc...).
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> ...



Claro, pero no olvidemos que este tipo de antena es buena cuando se esta en una montaña. para ampliar el rango de transmisión.


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hola, veo que estan super empapados, Trabajo en una estación de radio y nosotros le damos mantenimiento. Tenemos una antena de dipolo circular de las siguientes caracteristicas:

Marca: OMB-MP
Banda: 87-108
Impendancia:50 ohm
Potencia maxima:600W Recomendada 500W
Polarizacion: circular
Influencia de torre 2 dB
ROE: menor a 1,1:1 Ajustando impendancia en la torre
Conector de entrada: Tipo N

Esta montada en una montaña de 800 Metros de altura, mas o menos.

Si se coloca otra antena sera mejor o seguimos con esa?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 6, 2014)

Te referis a sumar una segunda antena o a reemplazarla por otro tipo de antena?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 6, 2014)

Buenas tardes zaiper9000,No se como sera en Venezuela? Pero aqui en la Argentina,al menos teoricamente ,para variar esos parametros ,como son el area de cobertura,se debe solicitar al organismo contralor,el cambio de categoria,ya que si cambias ,cualquier parametro tecnico que imfluya en la emision,estas variando el area de cobertura.

Saludos.


----------



## elkolo34 (Sep 6, 2014)

Cada vez me mareo mas, jajajaj cada maestro con su librito, la j pole le*-*tengo miedo puesto q*ue* pone en corto la masa con el vivo, cosa q*ue* con el dipolo no pasa, aun nadie me respondio sobre la famosa ringo, sirve? gana 3 db como dicen? jajaja


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 6, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Te referis a sumar una segunda antena o a reemplazarla por otro tipo de antena?



Reemplazarla por otra. La frecuencia es de 103.7 Mhz a 220 W.


----------



## ea6rf (Sep 7, 2014)

Bien, como te ha dicho el compañero una j pole es buena antena , yo añadiria el cambio del cable , el rg213 a frecuencias altas desde vhf en adelante tiene muchas perdidas y mas con 15 mts de cable lo notaras en tx ok?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 7, 2014)

elkolo34 dijo:


> Cada vez me mareo mas, jajajaj cada maestro con su librito, la j pole le*-*tengo miedo puesto q*ue* pone en corto la masa con el vivo, cosa q*ue* con el dipolo no pasa, aun nadie me respondio sobre la famosa ringo, sirve? gana 3 db como dicen? jajaja


Estimado conpañero Don elkolo34, premeramente NO tengas miedo dese "curto" en que aclaras , eso porque en realidad ese "curto"( 0 Ohms) es vero do punto de mira para "DC" ( o curriente continua) , haora para RF (radiofrequezia) NO mas tenemos un curto ( 0 Ohms) y si una inpedancia conpleja ( R + JX) que puede en mucho variar de valor conforme las dimensiones do punto en que es hecha la alimentación ( conección del cable coaxial). Mirando mejor ese "curto " para "DC" aun es util y mui  benefico do punto de  protección contra  descargas electrostaticas que pueden mui facilmente dañar lo paso final del transmissor.
Haora vamos hablar sobre la antena Ringo o 5/8 de onda : es una buena antena , tiene una ganancia de +3 Db en relacion a un dipolo por tener un angulo de irradiación mas bajo asi concentrando mas energia de RF  , y esa antena tanbien es curtocircuitada do punto de mira "DC" por la bobina de adaptación de inpedancias .
Te propongo que arme una y despues nos conte aca como fue los resultados obtenidos .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## HFiorda (Sep 9, 2014)

zaiper9000 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, veo que tienes mucha experiencia, me gustaria que leas esto y me des tu opinion. Gracias.
> 
> Buenas noches *Zaiper9000 y foro*... como no puedo contestar en forma privada aun o pegar links, lo hago via el foro, espero no sea ofensivo...
> 
> ...


----------



## elkolo34 (Sep 9, 2014)

HFiorda dijo:


> zaiper9000 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HFiorda (Sep 9, 2014)

Que haces elKolo34, gracias por los elogios.. pero no es para tanto, primeramente te dire que *TODA EXPERIENCIA SE LOGRA EXPERIMENTANDO Y QUEMANDO TRANSISTORES, COMO DIJE UNA VEZ SOY LU (RADIOAFICIONADO DESDE MIS 16 AÑOS, Y YA CARGO ARRIBA CASI 47, ASI QUE IMAGINATE LO QUE HE RECORRIDO, IGUALMENTE HOY POR HOY ES MAS UN HOBBIE Y PASATIEMPO QUE LABURO, YA QUE ESTA JODIDO POR ACA...*

Bien Aclarado ese punto, te comentare y para todo el foro sobre* la Antena Ringo, o mas conocida COMO LA RINGO RANGER... es una antena de 5/8 de Onda (Lamda), que presenta una ganacia de 5 dBi de ganancia en su version simple (ya que las hay dobles, o se mandan a fabricar), su ajuste es mediante un adaptador Gamma circular, o mas conocido como Gamma... Presenta un lobulo alto de irradiacion lo que sirve para comunicaciones locales, pero para cubrir distancia? no es optima...* entiendase por distancia, comunicaciones IONOSFERICAS,* La version doble son dos 5/8 de onda enfasados por un STUB o adaptador de 1/4 de onda, en este caso su ganancia ya mejora un poco y se eleva a casi 7 dBi, pero seguimos con su angulo de irradiacion alto...*

*Yo con esa altura enfasaria 2 dipolos de media onda y obtendria casi 4 dBi de ganancia, para tu informacion, una RINGO RANGER DOBLE 5/8 tiene el tamaño de 2 dipolos enfasados, el enfase lo podes hacer sobre un caño y lo colocas en la cabeza de la torre*, de esta forma es lo mismo que tener una antena colineal pero con dos dipolitos... Y si te animas a diseñar un poco mecanicamente la extructura podes hacer una formacion de 4 dipolos sobre un caño y soportarla con riendas aisladas con un rosario de aisladores... toma en cuenta que una formacion de 4 dipolos si le das un espaciado angosto (0.85 de Longitud de onda) podes alojarla bien y no llega a superar los 9 mts de caño, lo haces con perfiles de aluminio que son livianos y lo podes poner en la cabeza de la torre perfectamente.

ahora trata de ajustar mas esa estacionaria (SWR), en un dipolo simple se puede bajar a 1:1 o 1:2 perfectamente, lo debes hacer abajo en el piso y alejado lo mas posible de la torre... no te olvides de sintonizar el cable, que es muy importante asi todo el sistema esta balanceado en su impedancia..

Yo creo que uses 2 dipolos enfasados (no ocupan mas de 5 mts de caño..) logras una ganancia considerable y mejor que una Ringo... pero la Ringuito tambien es una opcion buena en emisoras de baja potencia...

En las fotos adjuntas, te envio a modo de ejemplo una formacion de 4 dipolos en fase... la misma no supera los 9 mts de longitud y se puede poner en la cabeza de la torre..

La otra foto es una RINGO RANGER DOBLE 5/8 PARA VHF EN 2 MTS, PERO PARA EL CASO ILUSTRATIVO TE SIRVE, la version simple es la mitad de esta y viene sin el STUB de la mitad del irradiante o elemento exitado...

Espero haberles sido ayuda.

Saludos

73's


----------



## elkolo34 (Sep 9, 2014)

HFiorda dijo:


> Que haces elKolo34, gracias por los elogios.. pero no es para tanto, primeramente te dire que *TODA EXPERIENCIA SE LOGRA EXPERIMENTANDO Y QUEMANDO TRANSISTORES, COMO DIJE UNA VEZ SOY LU (RADIOAFICIONADO DESDE MIS 16 AÑOS, Y YA CARGO ARRIBA CASI 47, ASI QUE IMAGINATE LO QUE HE RECORRIDO, IGUALMENTE HOY POR HOY ES MAS UN HOBBIE Y PASATIEMPO QUE LABURO, YA QUE ESTA JODIDO POR ACA...*
> 
> Bien Aclarado ese punto, te comentare y para todo el foro sobre* la Antena Ringo, o mas conocida COMO LA RINGO RANGER... es una antena de 5/8 de Onda (Lamda), que presenta una ganacia de 5 dBi de ganancia en su version simple (ya que las hay dobles, o se mandan a fabricar), su ajuste es mediante un adaptador Gamma circular, o mas conocido como Gamma... Presenta un lobulo alto de irradiacion lo que sirve para comunicaciones locales, pero para cubrir distancia? no es optima...* entiendase por distancia, comunicaciones IONOSFERICAS,* La version doble son dos 5/8 de onda enfasados por un STUB o adaptador de 1/4 de onda, en este caso su ganancia ya mejora un poco y se eleva a casi 7 dBi, pero seguimos con su angulo de irradiacion alto...*
> 
> ...


la antena la subi y baje como 10 veces, ya que abajo me daba 1.5:1 y arriba se iba a 2, crei por lo que lei que un dipolo andaba bien con 1.5:1 y que menos de eso imposible, con respectoa sintonizar el cable.... ni idea che, la verdad ni idea, el dipolo es casero, casero osea t de pvc y dos caños de aluminio de 1", cable rg213, gracias por responder aca te envio una imagen del dipolo cuando estaba a 10 metros


----------



## HFiorda (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola otra vez, recien veo el dipolo... esta desadaptado, el tipolo abierto presenta una impedancia de 72 Ohm y el cable es de 50 Ohm, por ese motivo tenes la desadaptacion ya que 75/50= 1.5/1... deberias adaptarlo con un Gamma, es un adaptador que va paralelo a al irradiante y el dipolo ponerlo a masa, eso te proteje el TX, ya que al ser abierto?, se comporta como un condensador y los dias de tormenta? junta estatica que te puede quemar el transistor de salida de tu T (transmisor), ando medio corto de tiempo pero despues si puedo, asi sea el finde hago un diagrama de dipolo en un papel, y lo escane y lo subo como u archivo JPEG... es super sencillo, lo que mas lleva es trabajo mecanico y maña para armarlo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola a todos , aca mismo en ese foro hay ejelentes discussiones de como armar correctamente dipolos con adaptación "Gamma match" , basta buscar.
Aun recomendo armar la antena J Pole o la Super J Pole o una Slim Jim en reenplazo de lo singelo dipolo.
No pudemos olvidar de lo cable coaxial que deve sener de baja perdidas asin recomendo enplear los tipos RG213 o RG8U.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea6rf (Sep 10, 2014)

Daniel yo no recomiendo rg213 ni rg8 ni rg58 en frecuencias de vhf tienen bastantes perdidas , yo recomiendo ecoflex 10 , aircom plus, h100 h200 cellflex como minimo, si quieren mas calidad los hay pero con esos coaxiales reduces mucho las perdidas , se nota el cambio de un rg 213 a uno de estos salu2 desde mallorca


----------



## zaiper9000 (Sep 10, 2014)

HFiorda dijo:


> zaiper9000 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crimson (Sep 10, 2014)

zaiper9000 dijo:


> HFiorda dijo:
> 
> 
> > P.D: No se como insertar las imagenes ni como guardarlas. jajaja
> ...


----------



## macross1985 (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola colegas, hace tiempo que no pasaba por aqui, veo mucha gente nueva y eso me gusta! 
No inicié un nuevo tema porque es mas bien una arista de lo que trata este tema. Lo que quiero es saber sus opiniones, que valoro mucho, sobre lo siguiente: Tengo que montar un sistema de 4 dipolos abiertos verticales para una FM 100Mhz, Cuento con un sistema nuevo de 4 dipolos de aluminio sin conectores, cable soldado dentro de los dipolos (directo al Gama), eso es nuevo, pero tambien cuento con 4 dipolos construídos en una aleacion de Cobre-bronce, de muy buena calidad constructiva, con conectores SO239, con un distribuidor de potencia rígido, construído con tubos de cobre. Este sistema tiene casi 15 años de construido, se utilizó solo 1 año en una emisora que luego "cerró sus puertas".

La cuestión es...¿Restauro los de cobre-bronce (cambio conectores, interiores de gama, etc.) o utilizo los de aluminio liviano que son nuevos? 
Un colega me dijo que posiblemente los de bronce irradian mejor la señal aunque sean viejos y pesen el triple.
Espero sus respuestas.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

macross1985 dijo:


> Hola colegas, hace tiempo que no pasaba por aqui, veo mucha gente nueva y eso me gusta!
> No inicié un nuevo tema porque es mas bien una arista de lo que trata este tema. Lo que quiero es saber sus opiniones, que valoro mucho, sobre lo siguiente: Tengo que montar un sistema de 4 dipolos abiertos verticales para una FM 100Mhz, Cuento con un sistema nuevo de 4 dipolos de aluminio sin conectores, cable soldado dentro de los dipolos (directo al Gama), eso es nuevo, pero tambien cuento con 4 dipolos construídos en una aleacion de Cobre-bronce, de muy buena calidad constructiva, con conectores SO239, con un distribuidor de potencia rígido, construído con tubos de cobre. Este sistema tiene casi 15 años de construido, se utilizó solo 1 año en una emisora que luego "cerró sus puertas".
> 
> La cuestión es...¿Restauro los de cobre-bronce (cambio conectores, interiores de gama, etc.) o utilizo los de aluminio liviano que son nuevos?
> ...


Hola caro Don macross1985 , hay un viejo y sabio dicho que aclaras: "time que estas gañando no si canbia" , portanto................mejor no hacer nada de nuevo y enplear asi mismo , pero eso caso la frequenzia de funcionamento haora sea la misma.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola macross1985,Si los de bronce estan en buen estado,pegales una revisada,con un excitador dipolo por dipolo y metele pa adelante.

Saludos.


----------



## ea6rf (Dic 3, 2014)

Por experiencia te puedo decir que los de cobre radiaran mejor no obstante un consejo yo a todas mis antenas en tornillos y juntas entre tramos, gamma ect los sello al final con silicona , el dia que las quiero desmontar retiro la silicona y esta como nuevas , lo dicho asi evitaras posibles sulfataciones en lis gamma saludos desde mallorca


----------



## lacueva (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola a todos. Muy interesante todo lo que se aprende leyendo estos foros. Sera posible conseguir el circuito de un lineal Tyros de 300? el MW1200. Ya que tengo uno en mis manos un poquito manipulado al que planeo reconstruir y agregar una buena proteccion de roe y temperatura.  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 4, 2015)

Hola colega lacueva,ese circuito nunca lo vi,en papel.   Los de tyros no se caracterizaban por brindar imformacion de sus criaturas.
Hace mucho que no recibo uno de esos engend....digo transmisor Tengo algunos en este momento pero son una version mejorada,el ultimo que fabricaron ,que venia con filtro y Wat ,roimetro de aguja en el frente. Estimo que la placa de rf debe ser la misma,subite una foto del Mw1200,a ver si se parece a lo que yo tengo,de ser asi te subo un foto del que tengo, para que puedas comparar.


Saludos.


----------



## Yaqui (May 8, 2016)

¿Como es posible que un transmisor Fm detecte como una carga de 50 ohms a una antena dipolo?   no hay circuito por el cual fluya la señal rf, está abierto el circuito,  la salida del transmisor se conecta a un extremo del brazo del dipolo y la tierra del circuito al otro brazo, con una separacion de 2 cm entre ellos, no hay camino que lleve la señal de Out del transmisor a Tierra irradiando potencia por la antena..

¿Se crea un arco entra esa separacion de 2 cm o que pasa?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que un transmisor Fm detecte como una carga de 50 ohms a una antena dipolo?   no hay circuito por el cual fluya la señal rf, está abierto el circuito,  la salida del transmisor se conecta a un extremo del brazo del dipolo y la tierra del circuito al otro brazo, con una separacion de 2 cm entre ellos, no hay camino que lleve la señal de Out del transmisor a Tierra irradiando potencia por la antena..
> 
> ¿Se crea un arco entra esa separacion de 2 cm o que pasa?


Hola a todos , caro Don Yaqui tenga en mente que RF (Radiofrequenzia) es un tema muy conplejo y ese  NO es nin lejos igual o similar a  DC (curriente continua) , asi abiertos y cortos en RF pueden conportarse como resistencias (inpedancias conplejas) encuanto que en DC abiertos son abiertos y cortos son cortos !.
Te recomendo altamente estudiar temas sobre antenas , como funcionam , su caracteristicas , aplicaciones y tanbien como proyectar      
! Suerte en los estudios avanzados !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 17, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que un transmisor Fm detecte como una carga de 50 ohms a una antena dipolo?   no hay circuito por el cual fluya la señal rf, está abierto el circuito,  la salida del transmisor se conecta a un extremo del brazo del dipolo y la tierra del circuito al otro brazo, con una separacion de 2 cm entre ellos, no hay camino que lleve la señal de Out del transmisor a Tierra irradiando potencia por la antena..
> 
> ¿Se crea un arco entra esa separacion de 2 cm o que pasa?


Hola , no es que detecte los  50 ohm  de la antena lo que pasa es que la desadaptacion entre el equipo y la antena hace que la energía que debería discurrir en un sentido a través del cable hacia la antena retorne al equipo, al retornar esa energía sobre calienta los componentes y rompen por temperatura habitualmente se cascan lis transistores de la etapa de potencia driver y transistor final pero también pueden cascar otras partes , hoy día con los sdr tienen otras protecciones que miniminizan las roturas 

no corras mas que tu angel de la guarda pueda


----------



## ea3glb (Jul 18, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que un transmisor Fm detecte como una carga de 50 ohms a una antena dipolo?   ...//...
> ¿Se crea un arco entra esa separacion de 2 cm o que pasa?



*No es lo mismo resistencia que impedancia*, aunque la unidad, el Ω, sea común. Como tampoco es cierto que sea correcto que conectes un terminal y otro a diferentes puntos de la antena si ésta *“línea de transmisión”* no es la correcta, has de usar la correspondiente a esa impedancia, o bien compensarla mediante adaptadores a la entrada del transceptor, e incluso a la antena de ser diferente a la impedancia de resonancia.

Caso práctico: antena de TV, siempre cable de 75 ohmios (antiguamente paralelo de 75), cable de RF, de 50, ó 250, 400, etc. ¿Por qué no pones cable (BT) paralelo normal en la de TV? En primer lugar, y por lo aparentemente evidente, me dirías que no lleva apantallamiento, y en segundo lugar se comportaría como un cable paralelo de baja impedancia, quedando el circuito descompensado.

¡que fácil sería, y que poca gracia tendría la RF, si se pudiese medir con un óhmetro! Para esa impedancia, que no resistencia, de la que hablas, no solo dependen esos dos centímetros de separación, también el ángulo de apertura del dipolo, e incluso si la antena es monobanda la longitud del cable de alimentación para su lectura final también será determinante.

Un leve adelanto para que entiendas este hilo y todas sus páginas escritas hasta ahora, *una antena se comporta como un circuito LC*, y la línea de alimentación también, que como la antena, dependerá la longitud dependiendo de la frecuencia utilizada.  

Fíjate en esta *línea de transmisión* (cable conductor), que aunque sea un diagrama para cable paralelo se comporta igual en uno coaxial, pues para una frecuencia determinada, no es lo mismo meter los alicates y cortar junto a una bobina que pasado el condensador. Y ahora te preguntarás, ¿eso está en el cable?, pues si y no. *No se ven pero están*, como en la antena, y *dependiendo de la frecuencia* en el mismo trozo de cable habrán más o menos circuitos LC. A partir de ahí casi lo mismo con la antena, y por eso ves que físicamente las puntas del dipolo están abiertas, pero eléctricamente, y a una frecuencia dada, no lo están, dando la carga correspondiente.





Aludiendo a Toni (6RatonesFuriosos), dices: “no corras mas que tu angel de la guarda pueda”
Ensaimada, un consejo, deja a tu angel de la guarda que ande delante y se lleve los guantazos, luego pasa tu corriendo. Un abrazo “SHFero” desde Charka Town.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 8, 2016)

Hola a todos. tenia ya varios meses de no entrar al foro, resulta que me he comprado un transmisor chino de 1KW, ahora el problema son las antenas, salen demasiado el costo de 4 anillos de polarización circular, mas los latiguillos y su distribuidor, a esto tengo que agregarle que tengo que comprar el cable para conectar transmisor a las antenas mencionadas.

Un técnico en radio me recomendó que las hiciera, pero el problema que no tengo vatimetro, ni carga fantasma, en otras palabras ningún instrumento de medición de rf, en un futuro pienso adquirirlos, por el momento estoy montando desde cero la radio en fm.

Entonces se me viene la idea de consultar a la enorme enciclopedia de los entendidos de este foro.

 1.- Que me aconsejan, comprarlas originales? o Realizarlas con la ayuda del foro?
 2.- Que cable me aconsejan el RG 213, Celflex 7/8 o Heliax para conectarlas al Transmisor

Así despejo mis dudas, y a la vez les agradezco de antemano sus buenos consejos, les dejo la imagen del transmisor.


----------



## ea6rf (Ago 8, 2016)

Hombre , sin ningún instrumento de medición es difícil de ajustar porque aunque te ayudemos con las medidas y demás entran muchos factores en juego que pueden hacerte variar la R.O.E al montarla .
Cable? Yo si fuera tu montaba cellflex mínimo de 1/2 pulgada o tu 7/8 de pulgada , asegurate que aguanta esa potencia , el rg213 tiene muchas pérdidas en vhf y no te lo recomiendo , creo que tampoco aguantaría esa potencia en vhf espero haberte despejado alguna duda saludos

no corras mas que tu angel de la guarda pueda


----------



## elgriego (Ago 9, 2016)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Hola a todos. tenia ya varios meses de no entrar al foro, resulta que me he comprado un transmisor chino de 1KW, ahora el problema son las antenas, salen demasiado el costo de 4 anillos de polarización circular, mas los latiguillos y su distribuidor, a esto tengo que agregarle que tengo que comprar el cable para conectar transmisor a las antenas mencionadas.



Buenos Dias Carlos,La confeccion del distribuidor de potencia,como asi de los dipolos es posible,claro esto depende de tu habilidad.

Te recomiendo que si las vas a fabricar vos mismo a las antenas ,lo mas recomendable ,es que hagas cuatro dipolos de 1/2 L. Ya que son mas faciles de confeccionar ,que los dipolos circulares.

El distribuidor de potencia se puede confeccionar con rg11u,pero para la alimentacion al primer racimo debes utilizar por lo menos un coaxil de 1/2 con un conector tipo N,luego como la potencia se va dividiendo ,a los dipolos solo les llega 250w por lo tanto se pueden usar conectores pl 259 de buena calidad con aislacion de teflon.

Con respecto a la linea de transmision,,Olvidate del rg 213,Necesitas un coaxil de 1/2 ,convencional o celflex,este ultimo, tiene menores perdidas,pero con un equipo de 1 Kw las perdidas quedan compensadas.

Si o si necesitas un Watimetro de vhf,de hasta 1Kw,,(tipo daiwa puede servir),que funcione correctamente y un excitador de baja potencia de 5 o 10 w para poder ajustar los dipolos. 

Por lo que se puede ver en la foto,ese equipo parece un clon de un Sielco,por lo tanto imagino ,ya que no proporcionas mas detalles ,que todos los parametros se deben ajustar desde el frente.

Para llegar a buen puerto con todo esto,,necesitas de conocimientos de Electronica y de Rf.

Saludos.


----------



## juanjt (Ago 18, 2016)

Hola muchachos, un gusto saludarlos de nuevo. 
ultimamente se me a generado un duda, entre tantas antenas que he hecho,uno siempre busca la antena que le de mejor radiación y cobertura; y hasta ahora la mejor es la famosa dominator;
lo que me pregunto curiosamente es: 
que antena irradia mejor en penetracion. es decir, la idea es poner una estación fm en 105.7 con 300 watts.
su cobertura es excelente por su altura, pero se sintoniza muy bien en los radios/estéreos de autos/carros. lo que quisiera saber es con qué tipo de antena puedo hacer la señal más penetradora en el pueblo (casas edificios) y que esta se sintonice en los radios de fm en las casas.
agradezco su recomendación.

saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 19, 2016)

juanjt dijo:


> Hola muchachos, un gusto saludarlos de nuevo.
> ultimamente se me a generado un duda, entre tantas antenas que he hecho,uno siempre busca la antena que le de mejor radiación y cobertura; y hasta ahora la mejor es la famosa dominator;
> lo que me pregunto curiosamente es:
> que antena irradia mejor en penetracion. es decir, la idea es poner una estación fm en 105.7 con 300 watts.
> ...



Hola...Las antenas son herramientas que sirven para transportar la energía generada/recibida desde o hacia el espacio hacia el receptor/emisor...ese tipo de antenas de polarizaciones múltiples *"famosa dominator"* , tienen la *"desventaja(o no si tienes muchos Kw disponoble para alimentarla)"* de que la potencia se encuentra repartida entre ambas polarizaciones por lo que se encuentra en desventaja ante una de polarización simple en determinado casos.
Dicha antena se recomienda para el uso en estaciones de 1Kw(1000W en adelante) por el echo antes mencionado de tener las dos polarizaciones.
No existe la antena ideal ni la mejor...solo tiene diferentes características entre ellas que las hacen mas favorables o no para distintas situaciones.
Por su puesto que la ideal es la que coloca/recibe la mayor cantidad de energía en el punto que se encuentra recibiendo/transmitiendo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## exetv (Ago 20, 2016)

hola amigos del foro, les consulto: alguien tiene informacion de la construccion de estos dipolos? saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2016)

exetv dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, les consulto: alguien tiene informacion de la construccion de estos dipolos? saludos


Hola caro Don exetv , en realidad tenemos  una antena Dipolo mas elaborada electricamente y mecanicamente hablando   
Esa antena parece tener un Balun incorporado internamente  lo que mejora y mucho las caracateristicas de diagrama del diagrama de irradiación  
Unas fotos mas cercanas y mejor focadas (claro eso si possible) serian muy bienvenidas para que yo pueda analizar con mas detalles  lo que se pasa y poder te quitar mejor tu dudas   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Ago 21, 2016)

gracias Daniel por tu respuesta, si, tengo entendido que tiene alimentacion por balun, y que su irradiacion es muy superior a los dipolos abiertos con gamma match, pero no encontre informacion de su construccion, ah, esa foto la saque de internet, por eso esa calidad,saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2016)

exetv dijo:


> gracias Daniel por tu respuesta, si, tengo entendido que tiene alimentacion por balun, y que su irradiacion es muy superior a los dipolos abiertos con gamma match, pero no encontre informacion de su construccion, ah, esa foto la saque de internet, por eso esa calidad,saludos


Lástima que no tenga mas fotos desa antena (quizaz lo Link donde sacaste esa ayude) , estoi seguro esa antena tiene un balun 1:1 internamente armado en los dos brazoz horizontales que soportan los brazoz verticales (lo Dipolo propriamente dicho), y eses brazoz horizontales tienem una longitud electrica de 1/4 de onda donde su inpedancia en ese estremo es muy elevada asi no molestando lo punto de alimentación (centro del Dipolo).
Voi tentar dibujar algo a respecho para que tengas mas claro lo que quiero decir , pero nesesito de un poco de tienpo para lograr hacer eso .
Te dejo aca un Link :http://www.electroschematics.com/31/half-wave-dipole-antenna/ , en lo ejenplo 2 hay una buena aproximación de que quiero decir 
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Ago 22, 2016)

gracias Daniel por tu respuesta, vi que radios de esta ciudad estan poniendo esas antenas y me gustaria experimentar en su construccion, no se si se puede pero vi que una empresa de argentina las fabrica , (aclaro que no es publicidad) y pido diculpas si va contra las reglas del foro, adjunto un pdf donde estan ese tipo de dipolos, saludos  http://www.novus.com.ar/pdf/manualfm.pdf


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 28, 2016)

Hola a todos agradeciendo los comentarios de ea6rf, sobre los instrumentos, definitivamente me compre el watimetro, el analizador de antenas y las cargas fantasmas para analizar el distribuidor de potencia. Al amigo el griego le agradezco la orientación que me esta brindando, pero hay algo que no les había comentado, donde yo vivo es bastante accidentado el terreno rodeado de montañas, tengo que ubicar el transmisor en buena altura y las antenas quiero realizar 4 de anillo con su distribuidor para un tx de 1KW.

Tengo ciertas dudas que quiero que me aclaren el boom de la antena de anillo se puede realizar con tubo cuadrado de una pulgada y también de 1 1/4 de pulgada, porque en la web aparecen que las realizan hasta con tubo redondo.

Acá tengo otra duda con respecto al distribuidor he leído detenidamente en el foro que lleva al centro un tubo de 3/8 de pulgada pero según la frecuencia, a que distancia hay que cortarlo, ademas el tubo externo que puede ser de 1 Pulgada que largo se tendría que dejar para abrir los huecos de lo conectores N, así soldar el tubo interno que quede ajustado el a los pines centrales de los 4 conectores mencionados.

Por ejemplo si al calcular el tubo del centro nos da 75 cm, ok allí estamos bien, pero al introducirlo en el tubo cuadrado de 1 Pulgada no lo vamos a cortar a la misma medida, tenemos que darle una medida que no sea arbitraria para hacer los huecos y fijar los conectores, porque si lo dejamos con unos 4 cm por cada lado pienso que puede afectar la roe a la hora de medirlo con el analizador de antena.

También investigando he visto que una vez que fijan las 4 antenas a un tubo vertical, el tubo, junto con el conjunto de antenas lo fijan a la torre con una distancia de 12 pulgadas pero hay otros que las fijan a una distancia de 15 pulgadas, se que es para evitar resonancia, pero para este tipo de antena cual seria la medida correcta.

Agradeciéndole a todos por su ayuda, les adjunto las características del transmisor de 1KW y el plano que diseñé de la antena y el distribuidor.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 28, 2016)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Hola a todos agradeciendo los comentarios de ea6rf, sobre los instrumentos, definitivamente me compre el watimetro, el analizador de antenas y las cargas fantasmas para analizar el distribuidor de potencia. Al amigo el griego le agradezco la orientación que me esta brindando, pero hay algo que no les había comentado, donde yo vivo es bastante accidentado el terreno rodeado de montañas, tengo que ubicar el transmisor en buena altura y las antenas quiero realizar 4 de anillo con su distribuidor para un tx de 1KW.
> 
> Tengo ciertas dudas que quiero que me aclaren el boom de la antena de anillo se puede realizar con tubo cuadrado de una pulgada y también de 1 1/4 de pulgada, porque en la web aparecen que las realizan hasta con tubo redondo.
> 
> ...



Me parece mucho que el largo del tubo del distribuidor corresponde a 1/4 de longitud de onda. Alguna vez me tocó abrir uno y su largo no superaba los 80 cms.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2016)

Hola a todos , la correcta medida de largo del distribuidor es de 1/4 de onda .
Lo distribuidor puede sener testeado con 4 cargas prolijas a andar en VHF  de 50Ohmios conectadas en la salida y lo analizador de antenas conectado a la entrada.
Lo que se pasa es que las 4 salidas estan en paralelo asi tenemos es ese punto una inpedancia de 12.5Ohmios (50/4).
Lo distribuidor tiene que tener una relación de diametros de los elementos esternos y internos para generar una inpedancia optima nesesaria para la adaptación de inpedancias de 12.5 Ohmios para 50 Ohmios y eso ocorre cuando la longitud es de 1/4 de onda de la frequenzia de operación.
Cuando lo conprimento del distribuidor es demaisado , ese funciona mejor en frequenzias mas baja que la deseada y lo reves , cuando lo distribuidor tiene un largo chico ese funciona mejor en frequenzias mas altas que la deseada.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Ago 28, 2016)

amigos, para el distribuidor tiene que ser  1/4 de onda mas fv (aire) o sea 1/4 long de onda x 0.94 saludos


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 28, 2016)

Saludándolos a todos, y agradeciendo siempre esa buena experiencia, a Daniel Lopez y exetv, por tener la amabilidad de emplear los parámetros para la realización del distribuidor de potencia:

He visto varias Formulas para 1/4 de Long de Onda, acá dos de ellas.

1.- 71.25/Frecuencia = Metros 

2.- 300/Frec /4 x 0.95 = cm

Por favor me aclaran si estoy equivocado.

Después seria calcular la longitud del tubo cuadrado (Externo).

Gracias.


----------



## exetv (Ago 28, 2016)

la formula 2 es la que mas conocia, pero si te fijas las dos formulas te llevan al mismo resultado, los dos resultados son en metros o sea 0, xx , saludos


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 29, 2016)

Muchas gracias exetv, estoy tratando de hacer las antenas y el distribuidor,espero que me queden de la mejor manera.

Discúlpame DavidGuetta de no mencionarte, le agradezco su comentario valioso.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2016)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Saludándolos a todos, y agradeciendo siempre esa buena experiencia, a Daniel Lopez y exetv, por tener la amabilidad de emplear los parámetros para la realización del distribuidor de potencia:
> 
> He visto varias Formulas para 1/4 de Long de Onda, acá dos de ellas.
> 
> ...


La lonjitud del tubo cuadrado es justo  lo suficiente para acomodar la flange dels conectores henbra tipo "N" , despues es nesesario pensar en como tapar las dos estremidades del tubo cuadrado para que NO entre polvo nin agua nin nada.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanqui40 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hola a todos después de algunos años de stamby por problemas personales no he podido estar por aquiy ahora me gustaría seguir con algunos proyectos.
Me gustaría construir una antena de banda ancha para fm 87.5 a 108, alguen sabe como va este tipo de antena y la ha probado?
Gracias un saludo


----------



## djmyky (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola Juanqui las antenas para fm y cualquier transmisor vhf tienen medidas específicas con margen de aceptación de unos cuantos. Mhz en fm. Porque si se supera ese margen hay desadaptacion de impedancia y ello lleva estropear la salida de tu transmisor en caso no tenga protección. Aquí en el foro encontrarás medidas para la frecuencia que desees


----------



## juanqui40 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hola djmiky estoy de acuerdo contigo y entiendo perfectamente lo que me quieres decir pero este tipo de antena no necesita ningún ajuste, esta antena va adaptando su impedancia a medida que varia su longitud de onda, por eso se llama banda ancha, opera de 87.5 a 108 sin necesidad de ningún ajuste y mi pregunta es si alguien conoce este tipo de alimentación de la antena y los transformadores de impedancia que lleva dentro

 Gracias saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 15, 2016)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola djmiky estoy de acuerdo contigo y entiendo perfectamente lo que me quieres decir pero este tipo de antena no necesita ningún ajuste, esta antena va adaptando su impedancia a medida que varia su longitud de onda, por eso se llama banda ancha, opera de 87.5 a 108 sin necesidad de ningún ajuste y mi pregunta es si alguien conoce este tipo de alimentación de la antena y los transformadores de impedancia que lleva dentro
> 
> Gracias saludos



Me sumo a la duda. He visto de cerca esas antenas (específicamente una marca Aldena) y en uno de los extremos del dipolo posee un aislador de teflón. Según veo, el boom de montaje sumado a un conductor central en su interior hacen de línea coaxial hacia el dipolo propiamente tal. La duda nace en cómo van conectados los extremos del dipolo por dentro.

Las características de Banda Ancha seguramente deben estar dadas por el grueso de los brazos de la antena, lo cual asegura un funcionamiento óptimo en el centro de la banda para la que fue diseñada y fabricada.


----------



## juanqui40 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hola, gracias por unirte al comentario de esta antena, en los planos que paso se ve como va alimentada esta antena y te la voy a explicar para que lo veas igual que yo sobre el plano.
 La alimentación de esta antena empieza en la parte de atrás del boom, donde esta el soporte que se 
 sujeta al mástil, recorriendo el vivo del conector de la antena por dentro del boom hasta los brazos 
 y el brazo que lleva el aislante de teflón se conecta con ese vivo pero a la misma vez también recorre 
 el interior del brazo que no esta aislado conectándose en el estreno y mi pregunta es que impedancia tiene que tener el conductor del boom y del dipolo que no lleva el teflón para transformarse a la impedancia del dipolo.

 Gracias un saludo a todos


----------



## elgriego (Oct 17, 2016)

Hola. Es muy probable que esa antena posea en su interior un balun 4:1 o algun artilugio de ese tipo,para adaptar la impedancia.

http://www.qsl.net/cx1ddr/balun.html





*Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2016)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola a todos después de algunos años de stamby por problemas personales no he podido estar por aquiy ahora me gustaría seguir con algunos proyectos.
> Me gustaría construir una antena de banda ancha para fm 87.5 a 108, alguen sabe como va este tipo de antena y la ha probado?
> Gracias un saludo


Hola a todos , caro Don juanqui40 ?? donde sacaste ese documento ?? , desafortunadamente no es possible veer lo muy bien , si queda desfocado cuando es ampliado   
Seguramente lo diametro de los elementos que conpoen lo Dipolo irradiante es un punto que garantiza una banda mas ancha , pero sin dudas hay algun "segredo" en lo brazo horizontal que aumenta la banda pasante con buena ROE en toda banda deseada (20MHz).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanqui40 (Oct 20, 2016)

es cierto, tiene que llevar algún tipo de balum para transformar la impedancia de la línea de transmisión de 50 ohm a la del dipolo que desconozco su impedancia, hace un tiempo atrás hice unas antenas de banda ancha que funcionan muy bien y ahora quiero hacer esta pero no tengo claro como funciona y desconozco las impedancias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2016)

La función del Balun es transformar una alimentación desbalanceada (vivo y tierra , ejenplo : cable coaxial) en otra balanceada (dos vivos sin tierra , ejenplo: una cinta de 300 Ohmios para bajadas de antenas de  TV).
Alen de transformar "Bal"(balanceado)en "Unbal"(desbalanceado) , tanbien puede transformar inpedancias conforme es construido (armado).
Un Dipolo abierto lejos de obstaculos cualquer tiene una inpedancia caracteristica de 73 Ohmios , pero esa inpedancia baja cuando hay obstaculos mectalicos  cercanos. La alimentación del Dipolo abierto es balanceada o sea los dos monopolos son vivos en relación a la tierra .
La función del Balun es alimentar correctamente un Dipolo abierto de 1/2 onda con uso del cable coaxial , sin lo uso del balun pudemos hasta lograr una buena ROE ( relación de ondas estacionarias) pero seguramente lo diagrama de irradiación desa antena es irregular o disforme (no acuerda con la teoria ).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Oct 20, 2016)

hola amigos, consulto : juanqui40 cual antena de banda ancha hiciste? saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hola Daniel, es cierto que no concuerda con la teoría por eso me esta volviendo un poco loco porque no se la impedancia de ese dipolo abierto, el sistema de alimentación de ese dipolo es diferente, por eso es de banda ancha y el balun lo puedo contruir en el interior de la antena sabiendo la impedancia de la antena.

El dipolo que construí de banda ancha también lleva un sistema de alimentación diferente, adjunto plano de la otra antena de banda ancha.

Un saludo


----------



## elgriego (Nov 2, 2016)

Buenos dias,lo de dipolo de banda ancha es un termino relativo,que una antena ,pueda abarcar un gran espectro de frecuencias ,por ej 20 Mhz,que es lo ocupa la banda de Fm Brodcast,se logra mediante algun tipo de artilugio,ya que una antena es resonante a la fcia para la cual fue diseñada ,es a esa fcia ,que el sistema tendra un rendimiento optimo.


Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2016)

La verdad es una antena que se ve elaborada y robusta... Las he visto en marcha, pero sólo en emisoras de 1kw para arriba. De modo que comparando la escucha yo creo que su rendimiento es algo pobre, aunque sí hay que reconocer que facilmente soportan potencia y tienen un generoso ancho de banda, sirviendo como sistema de antenas único para varias emisoras emplazadas en el mismo lugar, Los dipolos cerrados o los abiertos con gamma match siguen siendo los que más me gustan, ya que con menos potencia (y confeccionados para la frecuencia de transmisión), se logra un mejor resultado. Ojo, esto es una opinión personal. De cualquier manera, habría que analizar la comparación de los diagramas de radiación, ya un tipo de antena puede ser más conveniente que otra según la situación de la emisora.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don juanqui40 ?? donde sacaste ese documento ?? , desafortunadamente no es possible veer lo muy bien , si queda desfocado cuando es ampliado
> Seguramente lo diametro de los elementos que conpoen lo Dipolo irradiante es un punto que garantiza una banda mas ancha , pero sin dudas hay algun "segredo" en lo brazo horizontal que aumenta la banda pasante con buena ROE en toda banda deseada (20MHz).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola a todos , mas una ves la misma pregunta : ?? donde sacastes eses documentos ?? , cuando ampliados no es possible veer bien las medidas porque estan desfocadas 
Asi si queda dificil estudiar lo tema y tentar resolver las dudas (quitarlas)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola Daniel, es cierto que no concuerda con la teoría por eso me esta volviendo un poco loco porque no se la impedancia de ese dipolo abierto, el sistema de alimentación de ese dipolo es diferente, por eso es de banda ancha y el balun lo puedo contruir en el interior de la antena sabiendo la impedancia de la antena.
> 
> El dipolo que construí de banda ancha también lleva un sistema de alimentación diferente, adjunto plano de la otra antena de banda ancha.
> 
> Un saludo


La linea en rojo para mi es lo "vivo" del coaxial , las partes amarillas son ayslantes y seguramente hechas de Téflon  , todo lo restante que conpoen la antena  debe sener hecho en aluminio o latón   
La linea en rojo vertical direccionada para bajo creo hacer un "Stub" en paralelo con lo punto central de alimentación , sendo ese Stub hecho internamente en  lo proprio elemento vertical abajo del centro de alimentación   
lo reforzo mecanico horizontal superior ( lo que soporta lo elemento vertical superior ), ese  debe tener una longitud de 1/4 de onda de modo que su estremidad derecha es reflejada en un abierto (alta inpedancia) en lo centro de alimentación del dipolo    Esa alta inpedancia NO molesta la inpedancia de alimentación.
Lo centro del dipolo ( ese en blanco) debe sener hecho en Téflon.
Bueno todo eso que aclaro son apenas especulaciones (es como veo esa montagen) 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 2, 2016)

Creo que ésto vendrá bién.
Se puede ampliar y ver claramente.
Broadband dipole 1
Broadband dipole 2

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Creo que ésto vendrá bién.
> Se puede ampliar y ver claramente.
> Broadband dipole 1
> Broadband dipole 2
> ...


!Gracias Don Tiago ahora si es possible veer todo muuuuuy bien ! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Nov 5, 2016)

Saludándolos nuevamente siempre para consultarles, ya que no es mi ramo la construcción de antenas, pero si esmeradamente con calma realizaré el distribuidor y las antenas tipo jampro.

Resulta que ya me llegaron los equipos, el analizador de antenas, el vatimetro, los conectores N y  L29. como también tengo el tubo de acero para comenzar con el distribuidor y donde me llegue los tubos cuadrados continuo con las antenas.

Resulta que buscando en internet las medidas para construir una antena tipo jampro  a sido infructuosa, por tal razón recurro a los experimentados en estos asuntos si me pueden facilitar las medidas para ponerme manos a la obra. Con lo del distribuidor estoy tratando de manejar el programa appcad, ya que hasta ahora estoy conociéndole. 

Agradecería  las buenas orientaciones y adjunto fotos de los equipos, como tambien de la antena que encontre en la web, planos que he realizado de la antena, distribuidor y los conectores.

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales


----------



## javier401 (Abr 1, 2017)

hola Don el griego disculpa la molestia necesito de una gran ayuda con usted o alguien de este gran foro, aca le subo unas fotografias es de un sistema de antenas, mi duda es que mido esta pieza y me da 0 ohm (corto) quisiera saber si ella trabaja de esa manera o es abierto?  me da demasiada relejada las antenas tienen mucho sulfatos tambien pero mi duda es lo antes dicho, antemano muchas gracias a todos esperando de su gran ayuda saludos...


alli tambien envio una imagen de una antena que va con ese sistema


----------



## elgriego (Abr 1, 2017)

Buen dia javier,No conozco ese tipo de antenas,por lo que se ve, son para alta potencia,,mi opinion personal es que en continua son circuitos abiertos,quizas algun otro colega tenga experiencia con este tipo de sistemas irradiantes,y pueda brindarte una opinion mas calificada,,pero las fotos me hace suponer que miden abiertas normalmente,otra. posibilidad seria armarlas y con muy baja potencia,medir si presentan roe alta.

Pero si hay presencia de oxido ,puede ser que eso las ponga en corto.

Pd,,,si vos te referis a que te mide corto la linea de transmision rigida,desde ya considero que eso no es correcto. a no ser que internamente tenga algun balum,pero no lo veo posible,yo la abriria y comprobaria que el centro del coaxil (caño) no toque con la parte externa,quizas recibio un rayo y la linea esta fundida en su interior. 


Saludos.


----------



## javier401 (Abr 1, 2017)

gracias griego tratare de destapar para asi visualizar mejor, ah esa es una antena jampro un modelo viejo, van en solo tubo 6 de ellas no utilizan latiguillos estan emitiendo con un transmisor de 1kw lo que me tiene confundido es el corto que me indica esa pieza tiene roe de 42 medido con un bird 43 esa es la que comienza el sistema y de alli para arriba el tubo con sus antenas...


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 1, 2017)

Amigo la plátina que sale hacia el soporte, veo que un lado está conectado a un terminal aislado y el otro extremo, a donde va?


----------



## javier401 (Abr 1, 2017)

Moises si hablas de la antena va pegada a ese mismo tubo con una abrazadera osea a tierra

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola a todos ,estimado Don javier401 aun no habia mirado la tercera foto (no me enbiaste esa honbre)!.
Puedo veer un Link (un eslabón) de couple entre la entrada de RF y la antena dipolo propriamente dicha.
Para DC (curriente continua) SI , es un corto circuito , pero para RF (100MHz) la cosa es otra , o sea pudemos tener SI una inpedancia de 50 Ohmios .
Lo que se pasa es que quizaz esa antena puede quedarse sintonizada en otra frequenzia , terias que avaliar con auxilio de un analizador de antenas.
Otro problema quizaz podrias sener la ecesiva oxidación quitando lo contacto electrico entre las partes , hay que revisar con cariño todo eso.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## javier401 (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola Amigos un abrazo a todos! sabia y seguro estaba que esos cerebros suyos son magnificos, yo por mi estado estuve preguntando a muchos conocedores y me confundian, algunos me aseguraban que era abierto y otros que es cerrado (corto) ya con sus respuestas no me queda duda, entonces ya definitivamente mide corto (cerrado), ahora les doy una noticia me habian dicho que eran jampro pero consegui que son de la shively pero un modelo viejo.. Es cierto hermano Daniel Lopes esa foto no te la habia enviado  Ahora solo dos preguntas a todos mis amigos del foro, dejo unas fotos de la misma pieza pero esta vez con los dos tapones que creo que hacen el papel de unos condensadores variables si estoy equivocado espero me corrijan hermanos, antes de sacarlos yo los marque porque no cuento con un analizador de antenas solo con mi bird 43, ustedes creen que es necesario de buscar un analizador de antenas ya que marquè bien sus posiciones o si con mi vatimetro podria ajustarlo y donde se le haria el ajuste en los dos tapones.

Agradecido por sus gran ayudas a todos 
un abrazos hermanos... un millon de gracias!!



otra cosa disculpen, ya esta antena esta metida en una frecuencia no le veo para ajustar a otra o en la misma donde sera el ajuste hermanos?


----------



## elmito2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hola disculpen por meterme, que foros tan interesantes. Pues creo que las primeras fotos don de un filtro pasa banda o pasa bajos y los tapones son capacitores variables y si tienes que ajustarlos con con un analizador de antenas. La última foto creo que es una antena que se párese a una circular y si es así pues si tiene que estar en corto y creo que vas a tener que probarlo con el analizador de antenas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo apostaria que son Traps (tranpas de harmonicas)  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro.
 En esta ocacion tengo una gran duda al realizar la antena dipolo gamma match.
Quiero saber si es posible reemplazar el cable RG213U por el cable RG8U ? 
Me encuentro en este momento realizando la antena, tengo todos los materiales, pero no consigo el cable RG213 para el tubo gamma.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 22, 2017)

En efecto, el hecho de que se emplee rg213 es porque entra justo dentro de un tubo de 3/8" con pared de 1mm. Es posible emplear otros tipos de cable y otros diámetros de tubo. Incluso no hace falta sacrificar cable para este propósito ya que cualquier alambre que esté bien centrado hará la misma función. Claro está es que de las medidas que se usen, variará el punto de ajuste y tal vez haya que hacer algún retoque para el ajuste fino, pero nada que demande enorme trabajo ni costo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don Jesus rf  si lo pavio del cable coaxial RG08U sener de dimensiones aproximadas del  RG213U puedes enpleyar sin problema algun , seguramente un ligero ayuste para conpensar las pequeñas diferenzas de cables , pero no es nada que no deje ustedes lograr ezicto en construir tu adaptador Gamma Match.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Ago 23, 2017)

Muchas gracias por su aporte.
Ya me encuentro realizando la antena, muy pronto les comento el resultado y el desempeño de la misma.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola Jesus rf Buen dia.   Con respecto al cable que va dentro del cañito,,,(es decir del acoplador adaptador de impedancias), "gamma match". Este se comporta como un capacitor,(es un capacitor de algunos picos) que permite modificar la carga del circuito de antena ,Su funcion es adaptar la impedancia de por ej un dipolo de 1/2 ,de unos teoricos 73 Ohms( ya que esto depende de varios factores, a los 50 Ohms de la linea de Transmision.

Si las antenas estuvieran bien hechas ,en lugar de usar un cable,dentro del tubo de alumino,usarian un tubo de metal dentro de otro tubo de metal ,aislados entre si por algun tipo de buje,por ej de teflon,ocurre que esto encarece los costos,y se acude a la solucion del centro de coaxil,,pero como bien te han dicho los colegas,,cualquier cable sirve,,debe quedar ajustado ,es decir fijo,una ves realizada la calibracion ,para que no varie la impedancia de carga,cuando el dipolo se mueve por los embates del viento.

Pd ,tambien se puede diseñar una antena,en donde el gamma sea fijo,,claro que para eso se necesita de instrumental muy especifico para Rf.



Saludos.


----------



## wyanez17 (Jul 20, 2018)

Buenos dias tengo esta antena que nos prestaron en la universidad y queremos hacer ingeniería inversa, entonces realizamos unas simulaciones en un software llamado CST y el SWR nos da muy alto y no se como ajustarlo, alguien sabe? me han dicho que con un gamma match


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 20, 2018)

Para hacer la ingeniería inversa, deberías desarmar todo y tomar debida nota documentando todo, paso a paso.

Si te da alta SWR es posible que estés midiendo mal o donde no esta diseñada/ajustada la antena o tenga algún defecto/falla dentro del alimentador/adaptador ya que por fuera se ve bien.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## wyanez17 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hola *ricbevi*, te explico, nosotros medimos con una cinta metrica y un verniel cada componente de la antena, es decir dipolos y mastil ya que la antena es armable (envio fotos de cada despieze) y bueno al extremo del tubo cuadrado (mastil) hay un una especie de disco en donde esta el conector N, ese disco tiene unos tornillos el cual intentamos quitar pero no se pudo y mi duda es si internamente hay algo alli como un balum o stud?? ya que al simular el resultado nos da muy alto en el SWR, les envio fotos de la simulacion y partes de la antena


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 20, 2018)

Dentro del caño y por detrás del conector, debe haber un sistema de adaptación.

Retiro lo que te dije anteriormente, o esta algo mal allí o no están midiendo donde deberían o de la forma que debieran.

Ric.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 21, 2018)

Dentro del boom o donde esta instalado el conector, hay un inner metalico, forma parte de un adaptador o transformador de impedancia, depende de muchos factores sus dimensiones, como distancia entre paredes internas del tubo cuadrado, etc.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 21, 2018)

¿Que es lo blanco que hay dentro de la tubería, es un condensador o un aislador , usan esmalte o varilla de metal.
 Esperando que dibuje la antena Jumpro, así como los detalles, ayudará a que todos lo sepan.

What is the white one, it's a capacitor or insulator, what inside the tubing, their use an enamel or metal rod.
Hoping you draw the Jumpro antenna as well as details, it will helping everybody to know it.

Normas generales de uso del Foro:

*1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.*


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 21, 2018)

Aislador

Insulator


----------



## lahmun (Jul 21, 2018)

[QUOTE = "moises calderon, post: 1230117, member: 1707"] Insulator [/ QUOTE]
Thanks MC, I hope someone wanna give me the fully and detail of calculation according the formula refer to frequency and also that coaxial divider for 4 and 6 bay....,  this Antenna Jumpro, I am planning to made it one for experiment.

Gracias MC, espero que alguien me quiera dar los detalles completos y detallados de acuerdo con la fórmula referida a la frecuencia y también ese divisor coaxial para 4 y 6 bahías ...., esta Antena Jumpro, estoy planeando hacerla una para el experimento. 

Normas generales de uso del Foro:

*1.3** El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.*


----------



## wyanez17 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hola Moises calderon que es un inner metalico?? nosotros intentamos desarmar la parte donde esta el conector N y no se pudo ya que no nos dejaron por temor a que la antena de dañaria


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 25, 2018)

El cuerpo o boom constituye un transformador coaxil, cuya seoaracion entre sus paredes internas y el conductor central, generalmente una varilla metalica(inner) de un diametro determinado, que permita realizar el transformador de la impedancia requerida, inner se llama la varilla interna o pir lo menos yo lo nombro asi.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 25, 2018)

Buenas noches, MC. ¿Podría compartirnos el detalle completo del documento dentro y fuera de la longitud con el transformador coaxial y cómo calcular ese tamaño para la transmisión de banda FM?


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 26, 2018)

Estimados, no tengo los datos de esa antena ni medidas, se que en su interior hay un sistema de adaptacion de impedancias, de la manera que les indique, pero no tuve oportunidad de tener la informacion, como para compartirla con todo el foro, saludos.


----------



## wyanez17 (Jul 27, 2018)

les muestro una imagen que encontre similar a la parte interna de la antena


----------



## lahmun (Jul 27, 2018)

Muchas imágenes a través de Internet para el auge de la antena siera o jampro, pero tenemos que saber que el interior, el tamaño y la longitud dentro es muy importante que fuera, porque en el interior se hará coincidir la impedancia.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Jun 8, 2019)

Saludos después de un largo tiempo ausente, veo que no ha prosperado este hilo en cuanto al aporte de información, voy a hacer un aporte, me llevaron una antena Quasar-sdg modelo ADX716N.  Me tome el tiempo para medirla con una cinta métrica y un vernier o pie de rey. estos son los planos, no la he podido realizar porque no he podido adquirir los tubos para realizarla ya que me he dedicado a fabricar la antena de tipo anillo. Si alguien la puede construir me gustaría ver su comentario.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 14, 2019)

Quería preguntaros cual os parece la mejor antena para fm 88-108 mhz, yo siempre he pensado que las mejores son las verticales para potencias bajas y los paneles de dipolos ya en potencias altas

A mi una que siempre me gustó fue la colineal de 5/8 pero dicen que tiende a enviar la señal hacia arriba y que esa antena es adecuada para 2m pero no 88-108, yo no se que pensar puesto que siempre me dio buen resultado, otras opciones que barajo son un dipolo simple o sino uno de esos circulares con ajuste de roe que se usan tanto ahora (tenían uno en una emisora libre que estuve hace 20 años y no me terminó de convencer, bueno pero algo direccional)


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 14, 2019)

La mejor antena para mi es la que coloca la mayor cantidad de potencia/campo en el lugar que está ubicado el corresponsal y depende de una buena cantidad de factores como la geografía del lugar, la potencia del emisor, la antena que tiene el corresponsal y la que tiene uno como emisor, etc.

Si tenes potencia para repartir puede ser recomendable las de dos polarizaciones, si no tenes potencia ya empezar dividiendo la misma no es buen comienzo pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

No existe "*la antena*" por eso hay diferentes soluciones ante distintas alternativas de todo tipo(eléctricas, mecánicas, económicas,etc)


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 15, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> La mejor antena para mi es la que coloca la mayor cantidad de potencia/campo en el lugar que está ubicado el corresponsal y depende de una buena cantidad de factores como la geografía del lugar, la potencia del emisor, la antena que tiene el corresponsal y la que tiene uno como emisor, etc.
> 
> Si tenes potencia para repartir puede ser recomendable las de dos polarizaciones, si no tenes potencia ya empezar dividiendo la misma no es buen comienzo pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
> 
> No existe "*la antena*" por eso hay diferentes soluciones ante distintas alternativas de todo tipo(eléctricas, mecánicas, económicas,etc)



Yaaaa, en líneas generales ya se que no hay antenas buenas ni malas sino adecuadas para lo que estamos haciendo, pero siempre se tiende a usar una u otra

Tengo 40 w con esta potencia me parece mejor la vertical


ricbevi dijo:


> Si tenes potencia para repartir puede ser recomendable las de dos polarizaciones, si no tenes potencia ya empezar dividiendo la misma no es buen comienzo pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.



Sí, pero nunca terminas de estar seguro, aca en España existe una empresa que se llama sales kit que publicó un kit muy conocido aca que lo tuvo media España, era un emisor de 1w y en las instrucciones te recomendaba montar una antena de doble dipolo (con uno vertical y otro horizontal)

También está en otro hilo una experiencia de haber usado ese emisor de 1 w con una antena circular y cubrir 5 km (cuando lo normal eran cientos de metros y llegar como mucho al km)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2019)

Hola a todos , en FM broadcasting ( o sea en VHF) la propagación de las ondas de Radio en ese conprimento de onda ( 3M) es sienpre en linea recta .
Portanto lo alcance a la redonda de una antena en un sitio rural e muuui diferente de una ciudad populosa.
En la zona rural generalmente no hay obstaculos para la RF portanto es possible cubrir una buena area con 1W de potenzia por ejenplo  encuanto que en una ciudad relleña de predios (edificios) seguramente ese alcançe no pasa se no mucho de una cuadra de centienas metros.
La salida es armar la Antena lo mas alto que possible for del solo y enpleyar una antena con bajo angulo de irradiación en relación a lo plano Horizontal.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 15, 2019)

En mi caso la más adecuada me parece la colineal 5/8 la circular suele usarse para potencias más altas que la que yo voy a usar, y el dipolo simple es semidireccional y no tiene ganancia, la colineal da unos 4,5 db y es omnidireccional, me parece la mejor opción


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> En mi caso la más adecuada me parece la colineal 5/8 la circular suele usarse para potencias más altas que la que yo voy a usar, y el dipolo simple es semidireccional y no tiene ganancia, la colineal da unos 4,5 db y es omnidireccional, me parece la mejor opción


Busque por una Antena super J pole o autoconstrua una , salvas una buena plata $$ y aun gañas mas conocimento en la area de RF.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 15, 2019)

Para elegir la antena revisa los patrones de radiación del modelo o diseño en cuestión y compara varios a ver cual satisface lo que pretendes lograr.

Recuerda que las antenas al ser sistemas pasivos no tienen ganancia neta alguna, solo relativa si se comparan con un patrón en condiciones ideales.

Decir que una antena tienen +XdB de ganancia es decir también que tiene -XdB de ganancia en algún otro lado que si es el que no te interesa, esta bien pero si es donde te interesa que te falta esos dB, resultaría que una antena de menor ganancia pero puesta donde te interesa, es mejor.

Los lóbulos de radiación de las antenas tienen a multiplicarse y "apilarse" hacia abajo cuando mas longitudes de onda los separa del plano de tierra por lo que cuando mas alta esta, es mejor si lo que buscas es comunicación terrestre.







Gráficamente se muestra como influye colocar el mismo dipolo a diferentes alturas. Al elevar una longitud de onda de la frecuencia hay 2 lóbulos  a cada lado y al subirla a otra longitud de onda mas, se multiplican por dos ya que hay cuatro más pegado a la tierra.



Aca se muestra la de las verticales móviles de 1/4λ y 5/8λ.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 15, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Busque por una Antena super J pole o autoconstrua una , salvas una buena plata $$ y aun gañas mas conocimento en la area de RF.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



La de 5/8 creo que rinde algo mejor que la J que tiene 3/4 de onda

Muy interesantes esos diagramas ricbevi

Gracias a los dos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> La de 5/8 creo que rinde algo mejor que la J que tiene 3/4 de onda


Jo me refiro mas especificamente  a la Antena Super J Pole que es en realidad 3/4 de onda mas un conplemento de 1/2 onda.
Mire aca en ese Link : PY2BBS - Hamradio Page  , hay una calculadora online donde puedes disenar ( proyectar) esa antena que aclaro para la frequenzia que quiser.
Lo link original es : CQIndia:- VHF Super J-Pole Collinear Antenna Calculator Jpole J pole
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 16, 2019)

Si te interesa "jugar"/investigar con antenas, este software  EZNEC Antenna Software by W7EL  es el indicado.

Me olvide de comentar....en la 5/8 aparecen los dos "cuernos" uno a cada lado del lóbulo principal que esta acostado por eso muchos dicen que coloca señal hacia arriba, al espacio.


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 12, 2019)

¿qué os parece esta antena china?

€48.78 |Nuevo conector de antena de coche BNC FM Transmisor inalámbrico de transmisión 88 MHz a 108 MHz ajustable-in Equipos de teledifusión y radiodifusión from Productos electrónicos on AliExpress - 11.11_Double 11_Singles' Day


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 14, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Me olvide de comentar....en la 5/8 aparecen los dos "cuernos" uno a cada lado del lóbulo principal que esta acostado por eso muchos dicen que coloca señal hacia arriba, al espacio.



Exacto, de hecho esa antena parece mejor para uso móvil, para fijo creo que es mejor 1/4 de onda


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jo me refiro mas especificamente  a la Antena Super J Pole que es en realidad 3/4 de onda mas un conplemento de 1/2 onda.
> Mire aca en ese Link : PY2BBS - Hamradio Page  , hay una calculadora online donde puedes disenar ( proyectar) esa antena que aclaro para la frequenzia que quiser.
> Lo link original es : CQIndia:- VHF Super J-Pole Collinear Antenna Calculator Jpole J pole
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...




No se si conoces la dominator, es una j-pole modificada, en España se vendió como tagra bt 104 o vector 4000

Es así






Yo voy a emitir en una zona rural llana (aunque con alguna colina cercana) os parece mejor una j-pole que una ground plane?

A mi sinceramente no, la j-pole es una antena muy buena para trabajar satélites en 2 m porque tiene un angulo de radiación alto pero para radiodifusión me parece más indicada una gp de 1/4 de onda


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 14, 2020)

Para baja potencia y en ese entorno yo me inclinaria por un dipolo de media onda que a futuro es escalable poniendo formación de ellos si se desea.

De todas formas una GP daría una cobertura más pareja pero sin ganancia relativa y es mucho más económica de construir.

Todo es cuestión de elección/gustos ya que cuando hay muchas alternativas a algo, generalmente es porque realmente no hay una que satisfaga a todos de forma integral y certera.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 14, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Para baja potencia y en ese entorno yo me inclinaria por un dipolo de media onda que a futuro es escalable poniendo formación de ellos si se desea.
> 
> De todas formas una GP daría una cobertura más pareja pero sin ganancia relativa y es mucho más económica de construir.
> 
> Todo es cuestión de elección/gustos ya que cuando hay muchas alternativas a algo, generalmente es porque realmente no hay una que satisfaga a todos de forma integral y certera.



Pero un dipolo no tiene ganancia y una gp me daría 2 db

además la gp es omnidireccional y el dipolo semidireccional, yo no lo veo muy adecuado para fm, para radioafición en hf si prefiero el dipolo que la vertical

¿y entre la gp y la dominator cual elegirías?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 15, 2020)

Es al revés, la GP = 0dbi el dipolo aprox  = 2dBi ..... sin saber nada de antenas el dipolo es dos GP contrapuestas por lo que no puede tener menos ganancia.

Obviamente como la ganancia es relativa/comparativa, si algo tiene ganancia de ese tipo es por que en algun lado "saca"(o re-ubica sí más gusta) para incrementar/reforzar otro.

Desconozco el patrón de radiación de la Dominator por lo que no puedo dar certeza a la hora de elegir.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 16, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Es al revés, la GP = 0dbi el dipolo aprox  = 2dBi ..... sin saber nada de antenas el dipolo es dos GP contrapuestas por lo que no puede tener menos ganancia.



Los dbi son sobre la isotrópica, es pura teoría, muchos fabricantes ponen la ganancia en dbi porque así parece más

Lo que importa en realidad son los dbd, es decir sobre dipolo que es la antena patrón, el dipolo no tiene ganancia, para que la tenga hace falta juntar varios

2,15 dbi son 0 dbd, es decir ninguna ganancia

La dominator por ej. el fabricante para venderla como una super antena dice que tiene 5 db

En realidad la dominator tiene 5 dbi que son algo menos de 3 dbd (la dominator en realidad es una J-pole modificada)

Una gp de 1/4 de onda suele dar sobre 1 o 2 dbd, una de 5/8 tiene más ganancia y ya se aproxima más a la dominator, aunque el lobulo de 1/4 a mi me parece más adecuado para radiodifusión porque es más alto, yo el de 5/8 lo veo mejor para uso móvil y el de 1/4 para fijo, se ve muy bien en el dibujo que pusiste en la página anterior


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 16, 2020)

Tendrás referencia a alguna publicación donde afirmen lo que tú ya que todo lo que encuentro y se al respecto dice algo como esto de esta página

URBBLL - 9º Antenas verticales y tierras  hablando sobre antenas de HF pero trasladable a otras frecuencias.



Mientras aclares contra qué medida patrón la tomas/mides y como son medidas relativas y mientras no cambies el patrón sin aclararlo, no importa por que son solo comparaciones.

Las antenas son pasivas y por lo tanto no tienen ninguna ganancia activa, solo comparativa con respecto a otra tomada como patrón/referencia.

Si es el dipolo Isotropico ideal en el espacio o un dipolo de media onda a media onda física de altura sobre el plano de tierra, no importa mientras lo aclares y en cualquiera de los casos la GP tienen menos ganancia general que el dipolo de media onda hasta donde sé y vi.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 18, 2020)

No se ........ yo que los dipolos no tienen ganancia y son la antena patrón (o sea antena de referencia) y que las ganancias reales se miden en dbd (db sobre dipolo) es el abc de la radiotecnía, no creo que haya que demostrarselo a nadie que conozca el tema

De todos modos mira esta tabla, ahí te pone bien claro el dipolo de media onda con 0 db y la gp de 1/4 con 0,3 (unas tienen 1 o más) y la de 5/8 con 1,2 (otras tienen 2 o más como por ej esta)






						5/8 Wave 2KW Vertical High Gain FM Broadcasting Antenna - Aareff Veronica®
					

Nuestra antena 5/8 es la antena con mejor relación calidad-precio que comprará para su sistema de transmisor FM en cualquier parte del mundo. Tiene una fantástica ganancia de RF, resistencia, durabilidad, alta potencia, operación en cualquier clima y fácil instalación.




					www.aareff.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2020)

Hola a todos debemos recordar que la "ganancia" de una determinada antena en relación a cualquer otra o mismo em relación a un padron reconocido sea  un dipolo de mea onda o una antena isotropica (esa teórica) es en realidad la capacidad en concentrar la energia electromagnectica irradiada en un feixe angosto de orientación conocida  en detrimento de irradiar muy poco o casi nada en todas las otras direcciones anoser a la del feixe en questón.
Una conparación a grueso modo serias una lampara incandescente (foco) asciendida iluminado todo al seo redor ( casi isotropico o casi todas direcciones possibles iluminadas) y despues ese mismo foco adentro de un reflector parabolico ,haora si hay una dirección bien definida donde su maxima iluminación es major aun ( concentración de energia ) de que cuando sin lo reflector  , eso en detrimento de una bajissima iluminación en todas las otras direcciones que no sea la principal.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


elektroduende dijo:


> "además la gp es omnidireccional y el dipolo semidireccional"


Si,la antena plano de tierra (GP) es ominidireccional y una antena dipolo vertical tanbien es igual tal cual.
Ambas antenas NO irrandiam para bajo nin tanpoco para riba , irradian SI perpendicular a su elementos.
Lo que difere un poco es su diagrama de irradiación , creo que la GP tiene un angulo un poco mas elevado si conparado a un dipolo vertical.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


elektroduende dijo:


> "para radioafición en hf si prefiero el dipolo que la vertical"


La antena dipolo para uso en HF ( ondas decametricas) son sin dudas de las mas enpleyadas debido a su sinplicidade en armar y su buenas prestaciones , ahora pense en armar una antena vertical de 1/4 de onda en HF , sin olvidar de su plano de tierra (contrapeso) , serias una enpreita de elevada envergadura , precio$$ , disponibilidad de una gran area libre para tal instalación , etc, etc, ........
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 18, 2020)

Que algo se use como patrón o referencia no quiere decir que no tenga valor y todo lo demás es superior.

Por cierto tu tabla se contradice en las cifras, no se de donde la sacaste pero revisa bien los datos que allí contiene por que los errores están presentes y a simple vista para el que los quiere ver.



Si la GP tiene 1,8 y el dipolo 2.1 contra el Isotrópico, no puede 0.3 la GP si no -0.3 contra el dipolo que es la referencia de 0dB(se comieron los signos en ambos casos...debería decir -1.8dBi y -0.3dBd para la GP de 1/4λ).
La tabla en los otros valores se mantienen en los 2.1dB de diferencia como debe ser y la tabla esta en *orden ascendente* de ganancia y la *GP esta antes del dipolo de 1/2λ *por lo que tiene menos ganancia que este(como dice el ABC de mi radiotécnica). Si no fuera asi, estaria antes el dipolo y no la GP en el listado.

Como mis libros son distintos a los tuyos por que no dicen lo mismo y ya tienes aparentemente la respuesta de que antena hace que, deduzco que no necesitas de mi opinión ya que tu ya la tienes bien arraigada/formada.

Suerte.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 18, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos debemos recordar que la "ganancia" de una determinada antena en relación a cualquer otra o mismo em relación a un padron reconocido sea  un dipolo de mea onda o una antena isotropica (esa teórica) es en realidad la capacidad en concentrar la energia electromagnectica irradiada en un feixe angosto de orientación conocida  en detrimento de irradiar muy poco o casi nada en todas las otras direcciones anoser a la del feixe en questón.
> Una conparación a grueso modo serias una lampara incandescente (foco) asciendida iluminado todo al seo redor ( casi isotropico o casi todas direcciones possibles iluminadas) y despues ese mismo foco adentro de un reflector parabolico ,haora si hay una dirección bien definida donde su maxima iluminación es major aun ( concentración de energia ) de que cuando sin lo reflector  , eso en detrimento de una bajissima iluminación en todas las otras direcciones que no sea la principal.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Muy buena explicación, en efecto es una buena comparación

Realmente lo de las ganancias es algo más en esa línea porque una antena no amplifica nada, es un trozo de metal que no tiene ningún elemento activo, cuando se habla de que tener ganancia te aumenta la potencia es algo totalmente relativo, no es que aumente, es que esa potencia la diriges más sobre una zona u otra y por tanto puedes tener más alcance con una antena que con otra



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si,la antena plano de tierra (GP) es ominidireccional y una antena dipolo vertical tanbien es igual tal cual.
> Ambas antenas NO irrandiam para bajo nin tanpoco para riba , irradian SI perpendicular a su elementos.
> Lo que difere un poco es su diagrama de irradiación , creo que la GP tiene un angulo un poco mas elevado si conparado a un dipolo vertical.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Yo la idea que tengo es que el dipolo radia de forma semidreccional, como un arco por una de las ramas y con la misma forma de arco pero invertida por la otra, hay por ahí algún esquema que dibuja la radiación del dipolo



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La antena dipolo para uso en HF ( ondas decametricas) son sin dudas de las mas enpleyadas debido a su sinplicidade en armar y su buenas prestaciones , ahora pense en armar una antena vertical de 1/4 de onda en HF , sin olvidar de su plano de tierra (contrapeso) , serias una enpreita de elevada envergadura , precio$$ , disponibilidad de una gran area libre para tal instalación , etc, etc, ........
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



En hf el problema de las verticales es que son bastante ruidosas, aparte necesitas el acoplador y en cambio en un dipolo si lo haces con trampas puedes cubrir las bandas principales (80,40,20, 15 y 10) sin usar acoplador, yo tengo hecho uno de cable que mide 23 metros y me funciona bien en la mayoría de bandas


ricbevi dijo:


> Por cierto tu tabla se contradice en las cifras, no se de donde la sacaste pero revisa bien los datos que allí contiene por que los errores están presentes y a simple vista para el que los quiere ver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah mira, en eso tienes razón, la tabla debe tener ese fallo, pero no quitaron los signos en ambos casos sino en uno solo, debería decir -0,3 dbd y 1,8 dbi para la gp de 1/4 (es decir 2,10 de diferencia)

Con lo que llegamos a la conclusión de que si es verdad que el dipolo tiene más ganancia que la gp, yo siempre estudié que las verticales tenían más que el dipolo (quizá se refería a las de 5/8)


----------



## hermes30 (Abr 4, 2020)

Para aportar al tema de las antenas  ganancias y propagacion  que dan los fabricantes hace algun tiempo para salir de dudas realize unas pruebas reales de campo con algunas antenas que tenia en ese momento como la circular,  la cp100 conocida como flecha  y la gp100 de 1/4 de onda 
las realize con un transmisor a 5 vatios  4 metros de altura a nivel del piso intercambiando las antenas  y recibiendo con un analizador de espectro rigol con antena telescopica a 400 metros de distancia del transmisor en zona urbana con casas y edificios  en las graficas se puede ver la relacion de señal de todas y radiacion de señal adelante y atras de las circulares  .Y un apunte usar buen cable coaxial hay algunos muy malos que a 100 mhz dan demasiada perdida con pocos metros.
Adjunto les comparto las capturas realizadas para analizar el comportamiento real


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 7, 2020)

hermes30 dijo:


> Para aportar al tema de las antenas  ganancias y propagacion  que dan los fabricantes hace algun tiempo para salir de dudas realize unas pruebas reales de campo con algunas antenas que tenia en ese momento como la circular,  la cp100 conocida como flecha  y la gp100 de 1/4 de onda
> las realize con un transmisor a 5 vatios  4 metros de altura a nivel del piso intercambiando las antenas  y recibiendo con un analizador de espectro rigol con antena telescopica a 400 metros de distancia del transmisor en zona urbana con casas y edificios  en las graficas se puede ver la relacion de señal de todas y radiacion de señal adelante y atras de las circulares  .Y un apunte usar buen cable coaxial hay algunos muy malos que a 100 mhz dan demasiada perdida con pocos metros.
> Adjunto les comparto las capturas realizadas para analizar el comportamiento real



Pues parece que todas dan un resultado similar ¿no?


----------



## hermes30 (Abr 11, 2020)

La diferencia  esta en la cp 100 (flecha) que si emite adelante y atras con la misma intensidad de señal  en comparacion con la circular que hacia atras baja  bastante  la ganancia de   señal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2020)

hermes30 dijo:


> Para aportar al tema de las antenas  ganancias y propagacion  que dan los fabricantes hace algun tiempo para salir de dudas realize unas pruebas reales de campo con algunas antenas que tenia en ese momento como la circular,  la cp100 conocida como flecha  y la gp100 de 1/4 de onda
> las realize con un transmisor a 5 vatios  4 metros de altura a nivel del piso intercambiando las antenas  y recibiendo con un analizador de espectro rigol con antena telescopica a 400 metros de distancia del transmisor en zona urbana con casas y edificios  en las graficas se puede ver la relacion de señal de todas y radiacion de señal adelante y atras de las circulares  .Y un apunte usar buen cable coaxial hay algunos muy malos que a 100 mhz dan demasiada perdida con pocos metros.
> Adjunto les comparto las capturas realizadas para analizar el comportamiento real


Hola a todos , Hummmmmm mucho extraño esas medidas hechas arriba  las cuais  para mi NO cierra .
Dijo eso porque, ? como puede uma antena de polarización circular  la cual es mas que  conocida por todos que su ganancia es de -3dB (eso debido a la dibisión de potenzia  entre  las dos polarizaciones  que esa anda simultaneamente )  fornir a lo posto receptor (Spectro Rigol mas antena telecopica) un sinal de casi 5dB a mas  (premera foto capturada del espectro)  si conparada a un GP de polarización vertical (urtima foto capturada del espectro)?
Una esplicación para la asimetria en la  irradicación (plano vertical)  de la premera antena ( circular) serias en cual es la distancia que esa si queda del mastro de fijación , ese en questón seguramente por sener mectalico estaria haciendo la función de reflector distorcionando lo diagrama de irradiación vertical ( una ves que ese mastro es vertical).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 18, 2020)

hermes30 dijo:


> La diferencia  esta en la cp 100 (flecha) que si emite adelante y atras con la misma intensidad de señal  en comparacion con la circular que hacia atras baja  bastante  la ganancia de   señal



 ¿así que esas te parecen las mejores? pues en España las venden los chinos esas antenas, por cierto por una pasta, no son precisamente baratas


----------



## elektroduende (Feb 26, 2021)

¿sabéis si estas antenas dipolo que tienen gamma match se pueden ajustar a cualquier punto de la banda 88-108? yo supongo que no, que es solo un ajuste fino, pero como nunca tuve ninguna pregunto por si acaso


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 26, 2021)

El sistema adaptador de impedancias en forma de gama(como cualquier otro) en ese dipolo solo adapta la impedancia en el punto de alimentación de la misma a la del sistema de alimentación(cable coaxil), no incrementa de forma alguna el ancho de banda.

El dipolo ese, tendrá una resonancia natural dada por la forma, medidas físicas y material que lo compone.


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 28, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> ¿sabéis si estas antenas dipolo que tienen gamma match se pueden ajustar a cualquier punto de la banda 88-108? yo supongo que no, que es solo un ajuste fino, pero como nunca tuve ninguna pregunto por si acaso


si, dan muy buen ancho de banda a mi parecer para lo fácil de construir.
Según el instrumento esta antena dio 8MHz de ancho de banda con SWR menor a 1.07
También he experimentado con antenas direccionales de 2,3,4 y 5 elementos , J, anillos (circular), logarítmicas de 4, 5, 6, 7 y 8 elementos, estas logarítmicas son una locura ajustar en lugares tan reducidos como es mi caso. También el largo de cada una más el peso hace que sea una verdadera lucha más el viento. ajajajja.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2021)

!Wow , pero que hermosissimo equipo de testes y medidas , felicitaciones Don jogyweb da mucho gusto en veer ( y porque non  un poquito de envidia tanbien , jajaja) eses recursos y aun mas cuando disponible en las manos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 2, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> El sistema adaptador de impedancias en forma de gama(como cualquier otro) en ese dipolo solo adapta la impedancia en el punto de alimentación de la misma a la del sistema de alimentación(cable coaxil), no incrementa de forma alguna el ancho de banda.
> 
> El dipolo ese, tendrá una resonancia natural dada por la forma, medidas físicas y material que lo compone.



Vale, pero el ajuste de impedancia es precisamente eso, ajustar el roe

Entiendo que si tengo una antena por ej. con las 2 ramas de 71 cm que sería unos 100 mhz esa gamma match no va a hacer que pueda ajustarlo también en 108, sino que llevará en 100 mhz el ajuste lo más próximo a 1,0 swr ¿correcto?

¿Para ajustarlo en 108 mhz no quedaría más remedio que cortarlo?

Diciéndolo de otro modo que la gamma match no sirve para poder ajustar el dipolo a toda la gama 88-108 sin tener que cortarlo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021



jogyweb dijo:


> si, dan muy buen ancho de banda a mi parecer para lo fácil de construir.
> Según el instrumento esta antena dio 8MHz de ancho de banda con SWR menor a 1.07
> También he experimentado con antenas direccionales de 2,3,4 y 5 elementos , J, anillos (circular), logarítmicas de 4, 5, 6, 7 y 8 elementos, estas logarítmicas son una locura ajustar en lugares tan reducidos como es mi caso. También el largo de cada una más el peso hace que sea una verdadera lucha más el viento. ajajajja.
> Saludos



Pues si te dio 8 mhz de ancho con 1 de roe cortando el dipolo a 100 mhz más o menos cubririamos toda la banda dejando un poco más de roe a los extremos

La J que tal resultado dio? no sabía que esa antena iba bien en 88-108 mhz porque tiene un angulo bastante alto, si la vi usar en 2m para satélites


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 2, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Vale, pero el ajuste de impedancia es precisamente eso, ajustar el roe
> 
> Entiendo que si tengo una antena por ej. con las 2 ramas de 71 cm que sería unos 100 mhz esa gamma match no va a hacer que pueda ajustarlo también en 108, sino que llevará en 100 mhz el ajuste lo más próximo a 1,0 swr ¿correcto?
> 
> ...


El ancho de banda va depender de algunas cosas como el diámetro de los elementos, material que en este caso es aluminio y también influye el adaptador de impedancia, que tipo de cable coaxial uses. 
Si ajustas la antena a 100Mhz, puedes quizás cubrir todo el ancho de banda de FM, para eso hay que cumplir ciertas características a la hora de armarla, como ya decía el diámetro de los elementos, espesor del aluminio, el diámetro del cable de gamma que sea de cierto diámetro y cumpliendo los 50 Ohm de impedancia, etc. También hay modificaciones que se puede hacer en un dipolo simple dentro del boom y dipolo para lograr ampliar aun más el ancho de banda que sobrepase el rango de FM.
Cuando tenga un tiempo podría armar la antena dipolo que me refiero y medir el ancho de banda que da. Lo que no puedo prometer es el día en que arme esta antenita que fácil fácil no es y no guardé las medidas.
Lo que si recuerdo es el ancho de banda que cubría todo el FM y tantito más.
Con respecto a la J, me la piden mucho y anda bien para FM. El ángulo creo que es bastante bajo, por lo mismo la ganancia es app 3Db, en ancho de banda es pobre en esta antenita pero fácil de ajustar.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 2, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Con respecto a la J, me la piden mucho y anda bien para FM. El ángulo creo que es bastante bajo, por lo mismo la ganancia es app 3Db, en ancho de banda es pobre en esta antenita pero fácil de ajustar.



Pues está estupenda, 3 dbd es como duplicar la potencia

Esa antena en España se vendía bastante para cb, pero para vhf pensé que no tenía mucha aplicación

Para emitir en una zona rural con unos 50 w que te parece mejor ¿un dipolo o una gp de 1/4 de onda?


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 2, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Para emitir en una zona rural con unos 50 w que te parece mejor ¿un dipolo o una gp de 1/4 de onda?


El dipolo sin duda, pero si puedes armar una j, mucho mejor si es que el área no tiene muchos obstáculos. 
Puedes usar esta página para hacerla, es bastante aproximada en las medidas, es la página que uso a diario para armar de estas jotitas.
Calculo J-Pole


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 2, 2021)

Que una antena tenga baja SWR o este adaptada la impedancia, no hace que sea eficiente en una determinada porción de frecuencias.

Para un conjunto emisor/antena eso hace que el emisor trabaje dentro de los parámetros óptimos para el cual fue diseñado y no necesariamente representa el punto de la mayor eficiencia en la radiación de la antena.. 

A lo que me refiero que puedo clavar un calvo en la pared, conectarlo con un cable a un transmach y ajustar la SWR 1:1 en un rango amplio de frecuencias pero eso no lo hace eficiente como antena radiante en todas ellas, solo que el emisor estará funcionando con la impedancia que fue diseñado pero también lo puede hacer con una carga fantasma en su salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 2, 2021)

Hola a todos , quieren mas banda util (menor ROE vesus frequenzia)  yo recomendo un dipolo plegado conectado a  un Balun 4:1 .
Hay tanbien un dipolo Vertical  banda ancha que enpleya dos elementos bien grossos (largo diametro) un capacitor en paralelo con los dos elementos del dipolo  y un inductor en serie con lo "vivo" del cable coaxial y lo elemento vertical mas elevado.
La malla es conectada a lo elemento mas bajo y sigue por adentro del bien centrado para bajo hasta lo posto emissor.
Dudas posterioes , pregunten es un gusto platicar!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 2, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> El dipolo sin duda



No obstante la gp tiene una radiación muy similar ¿no? ¿por qué es más adecuado el dipolo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 2, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> No obstante la gp tiene una radiación muy similar ¿no? ¿por qué es más adecuado el dipolo?


Buena pregunta Don elektroduende , en ralidad creo que cada caso es un caso y no pudemos afirmar que una antena es sienpre la mas adecuada.
Todo depende de cada situación principalmente del relevo del sitio , altura del solo , obstaculos naturares (topografia) y tanbien los "artificiales" ( grans prédios) , todo eso obstaculiza la propagación de ondas de VHF que andan en linea recta y son facilmentes reflejadas por eses obstaculos.
Hay quien defende las antenas de polarización circulares  dicendo que son de las mejores para "penetrar" en sitios altamentes dificeis , pero no pudemos olvidar que esa antena tiene una ganancia negativa porque el dibide la potencia en dos planos ( vertical y horizontal) , asi es nesesario un arreglo (enpillamento de mas elementos) para puder recuperar esa pierda de gaño.
Enfin es conplejo ese tema.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 2, 2021)

si, pero el ángulo de elevación es mayor en la gp, por lo que quizás sirva más una gp cuando esta a menor altura el transmisor que del receptor. Datos tomado de eznec5


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 2, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Buena pregunta Don elektroduende , en ralidad creo que cada caso es un caso y no pudemos afirmar que una antena es sienpre la mas adecuada.
> Todo depende de cada situación principalmente del relevo del sitio , altura del solo , obstaculos naturares (topografia) y tanbien los "artificiales" ( grans prédios) , todo eso obstaculiza la propagación de ondas de VHF que andan en linea recta y son facilmentes reflejadas por eses obstaculos.
> Hay quien defende las antenas de polarización circulares  dicendo que son de las mejores para "penetrar" en sitios altamentes dificeis , pero no pudemos olvidar que esa antena tiene una ganancia negativa porque el dibide la potencia en dos planos ( vertical y horizontal) , asi es nesesario un arreglo (enpillamento de mas elementos) para puder recuperar esa pierda de gaño.
> Enfin es conplejo ese tema.
> ...



Para mi, hablando a nivel muy genérico, la mejor para equipos poco potentes es la gp de 5/8 porque es una antena totalmente omnidireccional y al ser colineal (es decir en realidad varias antenas) tiene una ganancia un poco inferior a los 3 dbd sin perder la omnidireccionalidad

Para emisoras potentes (de 800w para arriba) lo mejor son paneles de dipolos, otra forma de tener ganancia sin perder la omnidireccionalidad

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 2, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Para mi, hablando a nivel muy genérico, la mejor para equipos poco potentes es la gp de 5/8 porque es una antena totalmente omnidireccional y al ser colineal (es decir en realidad varias antenas) tiene una ganancia un poco inferior a los 3 dbd sin perder la omnidireccionalidad
> 
> Para emisoras potentes (de 800w para arriba) lo mejor son paneles de dipolos, otra forma de tener ganancia sin perder la omnidireccionalidad
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas


A 20 años atraz pupulava por al Red Internet un diseño de una antena J con 4 elementos colineares vertical o sea 4 elementos con longitude de 1/2 onda debidamente acoplado cada uno entre si  por  lineas desplazadoras de 180° electricos armadas en lo plano horizontal en forma de un circulo doblado.
Era aclarado a esa antena una ganancia de +9dB en relación a un dipolo normal !
No se si me esplico bien , pero muy desafortunadamente ese sitio donde foi aportado ese diseño NOmas existe y se perdio conpletamente en lo tienpo y jo que soy demasiadamente tonto NO salvei lo planos de montagem en lo disco rigido del PC ( si arrependimento matase.........)
En tienpo logre encontrar algunas fotos desa antena en esa fuente aca :
9W2YII: Super J-Pole Antenna
9w2yii-9w2yii.blogspot.com
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 2, 2021)

Curiosa antena, nunca había visto ninguna así


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 2, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Curiosa antena, nunca había visto ninguna así


!Asi es ! , y convengamos +9dB ( casi 10X) de ganancia es sinplesmente barbaro !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 20, 2021)

Aqui dejo el armado de una antena dipolo, el video tiene muchos cortes porque el teléfono estaba medio malo o bajo de carga, la cosa es que pude unir lo que quiso grabar. 
Es la manera que me ha dado resultado teniendo en cuenta lo que puedo conseguir de materiales ya que todo esta cerrado o sin stock.
Se puede mejorar mucho en todo aspecto, por lo que quedo atento a cualquier comentario práctico para modificaciones.
Durante la tarde espero tener preparado el video del ajuste.

Saludos


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 20, 2021)

Aqui la segunda parte, no pude hacer tranquilo el ajuste por la lluvia. Además de que a última hora me llaman para pedir el mismo tipo de antena pero en frecuencia más alta y pude explicar un poco mejor el tema del ajuste del gamma. Pero para la otra. Cuando se arregle el tiempo podré hacer otra dipolo.

Saludos


----------



## radium98 (Abr 21, 2021)

Dimension ....


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 21, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Dimension ....


Hola, puedo hacer un video explicando como armé el divisor. Pero usando materiales que tengo disponibles. En este momento es muy difícil encontrar todo ya que en mi ciudad esta en cuarentena y la mayor parte del comercio cerrado además de la poca variedad de elementos. Saludos


----------



## radium98 (Abr 21, 2021)

hola jogyweb este es radium98 , por favor puedes compartir el esquema y el pcb , muchas gracias , puedo esperar por el divisor de dos dipolos para más adelante
si puedes hacer un esquema para el divisor 2 dipolos


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2021)

.

@jogyweb pues haz un dibujo/diagrama con las dimensiones de lo que estás utilizando, si indicas las medidas de lo que utilizas en base a las restricciones que tenemos en la mayor parte del mundo nadie podrá enojarse contigo por que no le funcione ya que tu has sido muy claro que en este momento estas trabajando con lo que puedes conseguir.

En mi caso personal también hace más de un año que vivimos con muchas restricciones y todos estamos supeditados a lo que podemos conseguir, si no nos funciona no habrá sido culpa tuya. Corresponde que nosotros investiguemos el por qué.

Algo asi como *esto* (haz click) te lleva muchísimo menos tiempo que un video el cual si quieres puedes realizarlo cuando tengas más tiempo disponible sin desatender tu trabajo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-​


----------



## radium98 (May 4, 2021)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/img_20190524_203004-jpg.263196/
		


Hola , como se calcula este divisor para FM de banda ancha ?, no entiendo claramente , el miembro que lo posee puede ayudar en las dimensiones en papel de Internet ?


----------



## ricbevi (May 4, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/img_20190524_203004-jpg.263196/
> 
> 
> 
> Hola , como se calcula este divisor para FM de banda ancha ?, no entiendo claramente , el miembro que lo posee puede ayudar en las dimensiones en papel de Internet ?


Que tal si revisas sitios como aquí que hay información al respecto.

Básicamente se usa la transformación de impedancias para lograr adaptar la desadaptación resultante que se produce cuando se conectan varias cargas de la misma impedancia en paralelo y se lo conecta a un emisor y/o receptor.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jossquell (Jun 1, 2021)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Saludos después de un largo tiempo ausente, veo que no ha prosperado este hilo en cuanto al aporte de información, voy a hacer un aporte, me llevaron una antena Quasar-sdg modelo ADX716N.  Me tome el tiempo para medirla con una cinta métrica y un vernier o pie de rey. estos son los planos, no la he podido realizar porque no he podido adquirir los tubos para realizarla ya que me he dedicado a fabricar la antena de tipo anillo. Si alguien la puede construir me gustaría ver su comentario.


exelente aporte tendras fotos, voy a armarla aver como me sale.


wyanez17 dijo:


> Hola *ricbevi*, te explico, nosotros medimos con una cinta metrica y un verniel cada componente de la antena, es decir dipolos y mastil ya que la antena es armable (envio fotos de cada despieze) y bueno al extremo del tubo cuadrado (mastil) hay un una especie de disco en donde esta el conector N, ese disco tiene unos tornillos el cual intentamos quitar pero no se pudo y mi duda es si internamente hay algo alli como un balum o stud?? ya que al simular el resultado nos da muy alto en el SWR, les envio fotos de la simulacion y partes de la alogra





wyanez17 dijo:


> Hola *ricbevi*, te explico, nosotros medimos con una cinta metrica y un verniel cada componente de la antena, es decir dipolos y mastil ya que la antena es armable (envio fotos de cada despieze) y bueno al extremo del tubo cuadrado (mastil) hay un una especie de disco en donde esta el conector N, ese disco tiene unos tornillos el cual intentamos quitar pero no se pudo y mi duda es si internamente hay algo alli como un balum o stud?? ya que al simular el resultado nos da muy alto en el SWR, les envio fotos de la simulacion y partes de la antena


hola un gusto ver las fotos , lograron desarmarlo podria enviar la medidas


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 1, 2021)

Yo te sugeriría que leas el enlace que pase( donde dice aquí  lo repito) aunque esta en Ingles, perfectamente puede cualquier traductor pasarlo a Español.

Es mucho mas completo de lo que yo puedo describir aquí en unos minutos y de paso aprendes a calcularlo de la frecuencia que mas te interese y de la cantidad de impedancias en paralelo que quieras convertir.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD: Subo un archivo conteniendo dos PDF con las paginas en Ingles y la traducción en Español para que quede en el tema.
Tengo los programas para DOS y Windows también que se usan para los cálculos pero no los subo al foro por cuestiones de espacio ya que la versión mas nueva ronda los 25Mb. Por ahora el enlace de la pagina a la descarga del mismo funciona.


----------



## radium98 (Jun 2, 2021)

Pero tengo una pregunta de novato, si en un día voy a tratar de construir uno, si consigo estos materiales, pero no en un futuro próximo, debido a lo que tenemos aquí. De todas formas, si pongo un vatímetro en cada puerto de las 2 vías, o una carga ficticia y otro vatímetro, ¿debo leer la media potencia?
y que para la fase están en fase.
He intentado enviar un email al autor y espero su respuesta, pero para saber mas, me podeis decir si es de banda ancha, y como se calculan las dimensiones, para banda media 98 mhz (3m banda)
gracias


----------



## jossquell (Jun 2, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Pero tengo una pregunta de novato, si en un día voy a tratar de construir uno, si consigo estos materiales, pero no en un futuro próximo, debido a lo que tenemos aquí. De todas formas, si pongo un vatímetro en cada puerto de las 2 vías, o una carga ficticia y otro vatímetro, ¿debo leer la media potencia?
> y que para la fase están en fase.
> He intentado enviar un email al autor y espero su respuesta, pero para saber mas, me podeis decir si es de banda ancha, y como se calculan las dimensiones, para banda media 98 mhz (3m banda)
> gracias


300/98=3.06/4=0.765 entones seria el tubo interno debe medir 76.5cm  ahi voy a subir un pdf explicando mas...


----------



## radium98 (Jun 2, 2021)

hola , gracias por ayudar y compartir los conocimientos de los demás, la mayoría de las veces estoy mal entendido, tal vez por el traductor, pero está bien, lo entiendo. mi pregunta no es cómo calcular en esta frecuencia, mi pregunta es que calculamos siempre en la frecuencia de la banda central para ser de banda ancha


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> hola , gracias por ayudar y compartir los conocimientos de los demás, la mayoría de las veces estoy mal entendido, tal vez por el traductor, pero está bien, lo entiendo. mi pregunta no es cómo calcular en esta frecuencia, mi pregunta es que calculamos siempre en la frecuencia de la banda central para ser de banda ancha


Hola a todos , caro Don Radium98 para saper realmente  cual es la banda util dese dibisor debes cargarlo con dos cargas fictias de 50 Ohmios en las salidas y medir con auxilio de un ROE meter y un transmissor agil ( frequenzia variable) debes medir los puntos de ROE menor o igual a 2:1 .
Correcto que debes diseñar las dimensiones para la frequenzia central ( 98MHz) y despues debes medir la frequenzia inferior y superior donde la ROE es menor o igual a 2:1.
En tienpo , NO me guta mucho ese tipo de dibisor , eso porque NO hay cualquer ayslamento entre las dos salidas , portanto cualquer problema en una de las salidas conpromete directamente la otra salida.
Me guta mas lo dibisor tipo Willkinson con resistor de balanceamento ( dos cables de 75 Ohmios @ 1/4 de onda + resistor de 100 Ohmios entre las salidas).
Ese dibisor tipo Willkinson tiene un ayslamento de 20 Db entre salidas , asi cualquer problema en una salida la otra No es afectada en casi nada , lo resistor de balanceamento absorve la diferenza.
!Suerte!
!Saludos desde Brasil !


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 2, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Radium98 para saper realmente  cual es la banda util dese dibisor debes cargarlo con dos cargas fictias de 50 Ohmios en las salidas y medir con auxilio de un ROE meter y un transmissor agil ( frequenzia variable) debes medir los puntos de ROE menor o igual a 2:1 .
> Correcto que debes diseñar las dimensiones para la frequenzia central ( 98MHz) y despues debes medir la frequenzia inferior y superior donde la ROE es menor o igual a 2:1.
> En tienpo , NO me guta mucho ese tipo de dibisor , eso porque NO hay cualquer ayslamento entre las dos salidas , portanto cualquer problema en una de las salidas conpromete directamente la otra salida.
> Me guta mas lo dibisor tipo Willkinson con resistor de balanceamento ( dos cables de 75 Ohmios @ 1/4 de onda + resistor de 100 Ohmios entre las salidas).
> ...


Amigo Daniel, pero los resistores de balance no se pueden aplicar en los divisores para antena, en muchos casos por la, potencia, que en algunos casos se aplica, en cuanto a la consulta, de radium, he visto divisores de banda ancha que tienen mayor tamaño y los inner, tienen diferente diámetro a lo largo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2021)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Daniel, pero los resistores de balance no se pueden aplicar en los divisores para antena, en muchos casos por la, potencia, que en algunos casos se aplica, en cuanto a la consulta, de radium, he visto divisores de banda ancha que tienen mayor tamaño y los inner, tienen diferente diámetro a lo largo


!Siiiii mi amigazo Don Moises Calderon , los dibisores tipo Willkinson son "olvidados" por sener muuucho mas caros $$$$ !
Cuanto a los dibisores basados en adaptadores de 1/4 de onda lo diametro de la linea adaptadora de inpedancia depende directamente de la potenzia a sener manejada.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Jun 2, 2021)

¿qué se calcula aquí?
me refiero a qué frecuencia, o a toda la banda


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 2, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> ¿qué se calcula aquí?
> me refiero a qué frecuencia, o a toda la banda


Amigo Radium98, en este caso se calcula a la frecuencia de trabajo, naturalmente que tendrás un ancho de banda apreciable hacia arriba y abajo de la frecuencia, seleccionada,, saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Jun 2, 2021)

lambda\4 en la frecuencia central .porque he visto pocos comerciales hechos de banda ancha


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 2, 2021)

Subo un par de archivos PDF que están dentro del ZIP, extraídos de la pagina de LU6ETJ que tratan el tema de la transformación de impedancias y los distribuidores rígidos y los de coaxil.
En cuanto a la aplicación de cada uno es cuestión de sopesar las ventajas y desventajas que es inherente a cada uno de ellos y actuar en consecuencia.

Por ejemplo(en lo personal) no pensaría en aplicar un distribuidor rígido para potencias bajas( menores a 500W) ya que su principal ventaja es sus bajas perdidas y estas no son representativas para dichas potencias bajas.

Estoy de acuerdo con Don Daniel Lopes que el divisor Willkinson es superior en el aspecto del aislamiento de lo que pasa en cada extremo en tanto y en cuanto las resistencias sean del tipo adecuado a las que deberían ser para la potencia manejada, lo cual encarece de sobremanera la construcción, ya que no son materiales fáciles de conseguir y mucho menos "baratos".

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jogyweb (Jun 29, 2021)

Hola, les dejo unas prueba de la antena que encontré como varios nombres entre ellos dipolo cruzado doble, aldena, polarización circular, cp100 y quizás hay otros más.
Con la falta de materiales no pude hacer la version para 88 a 108 usada en emisoras de FM, pero para experimentar creo que puede servir.






El cálculo que hice para el largo del dipolo fue 142.5/frecuencia
142.5/440=0.32 metros
32cm / 2= 16 cm por cada sección del dipolo
Distancia entre dipolos 16cm + 13% = 18cm
ángulo de cada sección con respecto al boom 45°
Boom: 55cm, 2x2cm
Tubos1/2" y 5/8" de diámetro




No es el mejor plano, pero para ensayar creo que esta bien.
Desconozco mas medidas o planos de este tipo de antena, por lo que las medidas pueden variar 

  

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, les dejo unas prueba de la antena que encontré como varios nombres entre ellos dipolo cruzado doble, aldena, polarización circular, cp100 y quizás hay otros más.
> Con la falta de materiales no pude hacer la version para 88 a 108 usada en emisoras de FM, pero para experimentar creo que puede servir.
> 
> 
> ...


!Wow las medidas aportadas son sinplesmente maravillosas ( digo altamente prolijas) , ojalá que "ningun" envidioso no venga decir aca que ese video es fake ( que hay una carga fictia escondida adentro del Boom)  , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Jun 29, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> hay una carga fictia escondida adentro del Boom


Hola amigo Daniel, creo que es posible que alguien pueda hacer eso, pero si se pone una carga, el ancho de banda seria espectacular, la roe seria mínima. Voy hacer esa prueba después de mi jornada de trabajo y ver que tal resulta hacer trampa jajajaj. 
Bueno, la cosa es que sirva de idea para hacer este tipo de antena y aunque no se ve tan difícil como pensaba, ahora tengo el problema de materiales de aluminio o medidas, esta muy complicado conseguir. Hace una semana hice un pedido y en último momento me comunicaron que había un error de las dimensiones en existencia y justo lo mas necesario para mi no tenían, así que voy a tener que seguir buscando y pagar las ganas para conseguir el material faltante que es de 3/4" y  7/8".


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 18, 2021)

Hola, armé una antenita para la banda de teniendo en cuenta las medidas anteriores y cálculo que menciono en el anterior video.
Cuando logre un ajuste mejor en la roe, voy a publicar todo el detalle de medidas.
Lo hice por parte por si hay alguen que me pueda aportar con medidas comprobadas ya que he visto mucho y nada comprobado de que realmente funcione.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 18, 2021)

Amigo jogyweb, me parece que esta muy cerca al piso y eso afecta ajustes


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 18, 2021)

moises calderon dijo:


> muy cerca al piso


Asi es, pero solo es para saber si puedo tener un ajuste y aproximar al mínimo de roe. Nada definitivo. Subiendo la antena debiera cambiar el ajuste. Durante el dia haré esas pruebas y determinar que tan relevante puede ser en este tipo de antena. Es posible que hasta pueda mejorar la roe al levantar la antenita.
Saludos amigo y gracias por el consejo, lo tomaré en cuenta para ajustes definitivos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 18, 2021)

De acuerdo a datos leídos y medidos en una antena comercial de ese tipo, la distancia entre vértices en el boom, es de 1/4 de Lambda, te deseo éxitos en tus pruebas.


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 18, 2021)

Creo tener que modificar ya que de largo dejé 75Cm. entre vértices.. Lo calculé usando 1/4 de longitud mas un 13% (este porcentaje solo es al ojo, comparando una imagen de una de estas antenas)
El boom mide 1.05 cm, dejé 30cm para el espacio del soporte de la abrazadera.
El conector lo puse justo al medio de cada dipolo. a 37.5 Cm. ( no quise complicarme poniendo el coaxial o tubos por dentro del boom) lo hice por una de los lados del perfil, el lado que acomodara más para cada derivación o unión con cada elemento de los dipolos.
No se si es relevante el 13% mas largo del boom, creo que va quedar claro cuando trate de bajar al máximo la roe en esta antena y luego pueda hacer otra usando fórmulas o copiando medidas de la antena que más me puedan recomendar para probar.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 18, 2021)

Daniel mira que modelo de antena tenéis en Brasil, es una antena que en realidad son 2 antenas enfasadas de 5/8 con lo que se consiguen nada menos que 6 db de ganancia lo que significa cuadriplicar la potencia de entrada (si emites con 40w te saldría una erp de 160w)









						Antena Base VHF 2x5/8 de Onda PT FM - Steelbras
					

A AP2449 é uma antena VHF 2X5/8 de alta eficiência, com 8,15 dBi de ganho, projetada para operar na faixa de 88 a 108 MHz (FM).




					www.steelbras.com.br
				




una antena de 5/8 para la banda de 88-108 mhz mide 1,80 m el vastago vertical (los radiales son de 1/4 de onda), esta mide 5 m

aquí un vídeo






Ya quisiera una así en España que solo encuentro gp de 1/4 de onda


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 18, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Daniel mira que modelo de antena tenéis en Brasil, es una antena que en realidad son 2 antenas enfasadas de 5/8 con lo que se consiguen nada menos que 6 db de ganancia lo que significa cuadriplicar la potencia de entrada (si emites con 40w te saldría una erp de 160w)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aquí la versión para 144MHz amateur se la conoce como Ringo Ranger y anda muy bien. Personalmente la he usado desde hace mas de 40 años y aun tengo una instalada en la punta de la torre en mi domicilio(QTH).

Cada cierto tiempo hay que cambiarla porque el aluminio se oxida y produce problemas que mide razonablemente bien las SWR pero decae significativamente el rendimiento.

Lo mas complicado es realizar el aislante que conforma un capacitor coaxil en paralelo con la bobina de la base(aislante negro en el video dentro de la bobina) que entre el caño interno y externo del soporte de los radiales, debe permanecer aislado y de una determinada medida.

Saludos.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 21, 2021)

Pues tiene distribuidor en España, telecom Falcon, todavía voy a tener suerte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Pues tiene distribuidor en España, telecom Falcon, todavía voy a tener suerte


!Ojalá tengan a venta esa antena diseñada para FM broadcasting ( 88 hasta 108MHz).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## elektroduende (Oct 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ojalá tengan a venta esa antena diseñada para FM broadcasting ( 88 hasta 108MHz).
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


 La tienen y también gp de 5/8 sencilla

¿creeis que será verdad lo de los 6 db de ganancia? yo en 2m tengo una gp de 1/4 de onda y una diamond x-50 que es de 5/8 y no noto mucha diferencia de una a otra

Dicen que las gp de 5/8 llevan una bobina en la base y en VHF quitando que esa bobina sea excelente (lo que solo se da en antenas de gama alta) suele comerse toda la ganancia que tiene de más la antena por ser más larga y a la hora de verdad rendir muy parecida una a otra

La de 1/4 tiene el lóbulo algo más alto que la de 5/8 en eso si son distintas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> La tienen y también gp de 5/8 sencilla
> 
> ¿creeis que será verdad lo de los 6 db de ganancia? yo en 2m tengo una gp de 1/4 de onda y una diamond x-50 que es de 5/8 y no noto mucha diferencia de una a otra
> 
> ...


Lo mas acertado serias conparar las dos Antenas en la misma altura ( referenziando els por su base )y con auxilio de un Analizador de espectros Alta Gamma medir realmente cual es la diferenzia de sinales obtenido de cada antena.
Conparar antaenas basado en un "S Meter" de un Radio hecho para uso  Radioaficcionado si queda muy aquen de una medida realmente fiable.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Claudioivan (Jul 23, 2022)

A modo de prueba , construí antena jampro con tubo cuadrado de aluminio de 3x3 y las varillas con tubo de 1/2".  A una frecuencia predeterminada ,de roe obtuve 1.0 , impedancia entre 48 y 52 ohms... los cálculos son sencillos y el ajuste no es crítico.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 24, 2022)

Claudioivan dijo:


> A modo de prueba , construí antena jampro con tubo cuadrado de aluminio de 3x3 y las varillas con tubo de 1/2".  A una frecuencia predeterminada ,de roe obtuve 1.0 , impedancia entre 48 y 52 ohms... los cálculos son sencillos y el ajuste no es crítico.


El único problema que el veo a ese tipo de antenas(descartando la complejidad constructiva), es que preferentemente, deben ser usada con potencias considerables.

Debido a las perdidas intrínsecas de la doble polarización, la hace (comparativamente) de menor rendimiento ante antenas mucho mas simples a baja potencia.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 24, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> ¿creeis que será verdad lo de los 6 db de ganancia? yo en 2m tengo una gp de 1/4 de onda y una diamond x-50 que es de 5/8 y *no noto mucha diferencia de una a otra*



En modo recepción no vas a notar diferencia alguna. Solo en modo TX y, en un mismo momento, mismo enlace de punto a punto, mismo TX, misma potencia, mismo receptor al otro extremo y, sin retocar controles... QUIZÁS y... solo quizás... puedas notar alguna diferencia y, eso sí, siempre que cuentes con instrumentos de cierta calidad (Alta Gama como dice Daniel).
Lo demás es un espejismo y... Creencias...
Solo preocupate de escuchar y... ser escuchado. Una línea más o menos en el DB-meter no va a ser la diferencia.

73 y DX


----------



## elektroduende (Jul 31, 2022)

Pues gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones, respecto a lo que dice mcrven la antena en concreto es solo para emitir, es para un emisor de radiodifusión (broadcasting) de fm 88-108 mhz de unos 50w

Para este tipo de emisores lo mejor suele ser si emites en baja potencia una vertical tipo gp 1/4 que al no tener ganancia emiten igual en todas direcciones y son reajustables a cualquier punto de banda, con lo que si cambias de dial puedes reajustarla sin tener que hacer otra antena o cortar tubos

Para potencias ya de cierto orden >500w paneles de dipolos que te dan ganancia y puedes colocarlos de forma que te cubran todos los angulos

Al final me compré una antena gp de 5/8 que aparte de ser reajustable tienen algo de ganancia (1,25 dbd o sea 3,4 dbi), esta antena además al usarla en una zona rural me trae más cuenta que 2 dipolos que serían más caros, tendrían la misma ganancia y no serían reajustables


----------



## mcrven (Ago 1, 2022)

Pues... le cuento, Elektroduende que, con maña SÍ se pueden construir DIPOLOS AJUSTABLES, tanto lineales como folded y no es un gran misterio; solo se deben insertar en algunos puntos, unas piezas de tubo de mayor diámetro
 que permita deslizar una de la puntas y ajustarla al requerimiento.


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues... le cuento, Elektroduende que, con maña SÍ se pueden construir DIPOLOS AJUSTABLES, tanto lineales como folded y no es un gran misterio; solo se deben insertar en algunos puntos, unas piezas de tubo de mayor diámetro
> que permita deslizar una de la puntas y ajustarla al requerimiento.



Así no?



Lo que no se es si cubriría toda la banda, igual cortándola al centro de la banda (o sea 71 cm) sí


----------



## mcrven (Ago 1, 2022)

Bueno... no me refería al Gamma-Match sino al dipolo en sí, que es lo que debe variar para cambiar la f central de operación. El G.M. es para ajuste fino de la impedancia.


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Bueno... no me refería al Gamma-Match sino al dipolo en sí, que es lo que debe variar para cambiar la f central de operación. El G.M. es para ajuste fino de la impedancia.



Es la idea que yo tenía, que el gm era para ajuste fino y no cubría toda la banda, lo que dices no lo conocía, pero bueno viene a ser similar a la varilla de estacionarias que traían algunas antenas verticales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2022)

Hola a todos , lo adaptador de inpedancias tipo "Gamma match" permite lograr una ROE de 1:1 desde que las dimensiones mecanicas  del dipolo sea correspondente a 1/2 onda de la frequenzia de trabajo.
Hay antenas dipolos realmente banda ancha o sea cubren toda la banda de FM broadcasting sin la necesidad de cualquer ayuste mecanico y presentan una bajissima ROE.
Veer mejor aca una dese tipo que aclare arriba : Antena Dipolo Banda Larga 0dB - Teletronix
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo adaptador de inpedancias tipo "Gamma match" permite lograr una ROE de 1:1 desde que las dimensiones mecanicas  del dipolo sea correspondente a 1/2 onda de la frequenzia de trabajo.
> Hay antenas dipolos realmente banda ancha o sea cubren toda la banda de FM broadcasting sin la necesidad de cualquer ayuste mecanico y presentan una bajissima ROE.
> Veer mejor aca una dese tipo que aclare arriba : Antena Dipolo Banda Larga 0dB - Teletronix
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Es curioso, esa antena me recuerda a la de paneles pero la de paneles es directiva y tiene una ganancia de unos 6 db, esta dice que es omnidireccional y pone 0 db o sea totalmente omnidireccional


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> Es curioso, esa antena me recuerda a la de paneles pero la de paneles es directiva y tiene una ganancia de unos 6 db, esta dice que es omnidireccional y pone 0 db o sea totalmente omnidireccional


En realidad es un dipolo vertical donde su elementos tienem la geometria de una gaiola.
Voy hacer una engineria reversa no auctorizada por lo fabricante y subo aca los planos desa antena , pero necesito de un tienpo para lograr hacer eso.
!Saludos!


----------



## krazzip (Sep 29, 2022)

Hola ... alguien tiene idea como cambiar a otra frecuencia este tipo de dipolos... esta en 89.5 y necesito llevarlos a 96.1 por lo que deberia ser mas corto. No se si los dos tubos cuadrados que sostienen el irradiante y se agarra contra la torre tendran una medida critica... por dentro hasta el conector tiene un trozo de cable rg11 aparentemente de 1/4 de onda. Alguien que conozca este diseño y como calcular sus medidas ? Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2022)

Hola caro Don krazzip , ese dipolo tiene 1/2 onda de punta a punta ,portanto cada elemento redondo tiene 1/4 de onda.
Los dos tubos cuadrados que soportan los dos tubos redondos deben tener tanbien 1/4 de onda , es que como lo lado que agarra  a la torre es cortocircuitado ese cortocircuito es transformado en lo otro estremo ( lado del Dipolo) en una alta inpedancia que en paralelo con la inpedancia del Dipolo ( aproximadamente 50 Ohmios) en nada molesta y garantiza la fijación mecanica.
Portanto a principio tanto lo tubo redondo ( Dipolo) cuanto lo tubo cuadrado tienen misma medida metrica o sea 1/4 de onda de la frequenzia de interese .
Serias barbaro si pudese subir mas fotos bien focadas detalhando mejor como es armada esa Antena , como por ejenplo de como lo cable coaxial ataca lo Dipolo , tipo de conección con lo cable de bajada y como esa es fijada en los tubos cuadrados cuando agarra la torre, etc....
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don krazzip , ese dipolo tiene 1/2 onda de punta a punta ,portanto cada elemento redondo tiene 1/4 de onda.
> Los dos tubos cuadrados que soportan los dos tubos redondos deben tener tanbien 1/4 de onda , es que como lo lado que agarra  a la torre es cortocircuitado ese cortocircuito es transformado en lo otro estremo ( lado del Dipolo) en una alta inpedancia que en paralelo con la inpedancia del Dipolo ( aproximadamente 50 Ohmios) en nada molesta y garantiza la fijación mecanica.
> Portanto a principio tanto lo tubo redondo ( Dipolo) cuanto lo tubo cuadrado tienen misma medida metrica o sea 1/4 de onda de la frequenzia de interese .
> Serias barbaro si pudese subir mas fotos bien focadas detalhando mejor como es armada esa Antena , como por ejenplo de como lo cable coaxial ataca lo Dipolo , tipo de conección con lo cable de bajada y como esa es fijada en los tubos cuadrados cuando agarra la torre, etc....
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Lástima que lo compa krazzip nomas regreso con novedades sobre ese tema.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

